# ESPN 3D Channel



## sneals2000

Looks like up to 25 matches will be covered in 3D to be shown in FanFest areas around the globe and in cinemas after a deal between Sony and FIFA.

http://www.broadcastnow.co.uk/techno...008787.article 


Doesn't look like there are Fan Fest areas in the USA or Canada? (They're here : Berlin, London, Mexico City, Paris, Rio De Janeiro, Rome, and Sydney)


I assume this will be HD, or close-to HD, coverage (some 3D 1080i systems used 960x1080 for each eye, sending both feeds anamorphically compressed in a single 1920x1080 stream)


From what I've seen and read Football (aka soccer) and other pitch-based team sports are very "camera 1" based (i.e. traditionally covered from a fixed camera on the centre line, panning and zooming to cover the action) which doesn't offer as much '3D-ness' as some other sporting events. Touchline radio steadicams will be more impressive as you get more depth differences, and have relative movement between subjects and camera.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN

I know ESPN is launching their new 3D channel in June 11. As you can see from my name im interested for their 3D channel because i would be watching the World cup in 3D hopefully. However, i see no sources regarding who will carry this channel, so far i know DirectTV will be carrying this channel, but what about Dish Network and Comcast? Anyone know if they will carry them on time for World cup?





It's bit strange that ESPN announced their news about their 3D channel but yet it's rather unclear who will carry it on time and we are getting close to 2 months mark for the event.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Latest news AFAIK:

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2360847,00.asp 


Doesn't reveal who will carry ESPN 3D.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18336087
> 
> 
> Latest news AFAIK:
> 
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2360847,00.asp
> 
> 
> Doesn't reveal who will carry ESPN 3D.






Ok thanks, I will have to wait and see. We all should hear something very soon


----------



## Lee Stewart

*State Farm Home Run Derby Added To ESPN3D Lineup*



> Quote:
> The State Farm Home Run Derby has been added to ESPN3D's roster. The derby, held each year the day before Major League Baseball's All Star Game, is slated for July 12 at 8 p.m., and will be played at Angel Stadium of Anaheim.
> 
> 
> Fox and DirecTV already announced that they would be producing and televising the All Star Game itself in 3D.


 http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art...N3D_Lineup.php


----------



## walford

The following quote from the PCMAG link does state that initially that the ESPN 3D Channel will only be availble to cable companies.

"

ESPN will launch its 3D coverage on June 11, with a broadcast from the Fifa World Cup in South Africa. This will originally be delivered to the cable systems via fiber, with 720p, 60-fps content. Satellite delivery and 1080p might happen in the future. ESPN has committed to 60 3D broadcasts in the first year.

"

I have read that DirectTV will be launching its own separate 3D channel but when and withwhat content has AFAIK has not been announced.


I beleive that ESPN will offeri their 3D channel initaily for little or not extra cost to the cable companies and that all of the major cable companies will make it avaialble for the the June launch of the World Cup broadcasts.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18342001
> 
> 
> The following quote from the PCMAG link does state that initially that the ESPN 3D Channel will only be availble to cable companies.
> 
> "
> 
> ESPN will launch its 3D coverage on June 11, with a broadcast from the Fifa World Cup in South Africa. This will originally be delivered to the cable systems via fiber, with 720p, 60-fps content. Satellite delivery and 1080p might happen in the future. ESPN has committed to 60 3D broadcasts in the first year.
> 
> "
> 
> I have read that DirectTV will be launching its own separate 3D channel but when and withwhat content has AFAIK has not been announced.
> 
> 
> I beleive that ESPN will offeri their 3D channel initaily for little or not extra cost to the cable companies and that all of the major cable companies will make it avaialble for the the June launch of the World Cup broadcasts.



Can you provide a link for that quote please. It differs from their original presser that said 85 3D broadcasts in the first year.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18342001
> 
> 
> The following quote from the PCMAG link does state that initially that the ESPN 3D Channel will only be availble to cable companies.
> 
> "
> 
> ESPN will launch its 3D coverage on June 11, with a broadcast from the Fifa World Cup in South Africa. This will originally be delivered to the cable systems via fiber, with 720p, 60-fps content. Satellite delivery and 1080p might happen in the future. ESPN has committed to 60 3D broadcasts in the first year.
> 
> "
> 
> I have read that DirectTV will be launching its own separate 3D channel but when and withwhat content has AFAIK has not been announced.
> 
> 
> I beleive that ESPN will offeri their 3D channel initaily for little or not extra cost to the cable companies and that all of the major cable companies will make it avaialble for the the June launch of the World Cup broadcasts.






Ok well, If that's the case then I should assume Comcast will probably carry it.


----------



## videoholic

I worked on a show with them the other day. ESPN shot the Globetrotters event that aired a couple weeks ago in HD as a test. It was pretty cool to watch. The cameras were pretty cobbled together, but it looked great. The handhelds looked incredible. When they went behind a bench and had good foreground it looked amazing, The long lens cameras didn't really do much. But if you imagine yourself sitting up high, there really isn't that much 3D to be had in real life either.


So it will be interesting to actually see how the soccer turns out. I guess if they have a lot of cameras down low it will look cool.


----------



## Lee Stewart

OK - here's the PC Mag link and this was in it:



> Quote:
> Challenges also include the set-top box. DirectTV and the cable companies say they can upgrade most of their boxes, but Burns said that's not a sure thing. Local TV is not likely to broadcast in 3D anytime soon, but he said DirectTV was going to lead the charge, and this would lead the perception and the push for cable systems to move to 3D.


 http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2360847,00.asp 


The original announcement on ESPN 3D:



> Quote:
> ESPN 3D will showcase a minimum of 85 live sporting events during its first year, beginning June 11 with the first 2010 FIFA World Cup match, featuring South Africa versus Mexico, ESPN and ABC Sports president George Bodenheimer announced.


 http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/news/story?id=4796555 


So they went from 85 to 60 broadcasts?:


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18342641
> 
> 
> OK - here's the PC Mag link and this was in it:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2360847,00.asp
> 
> 
> The original announcement on ESPN 3D:
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/news/story?id=4796555
> 
> 
> So they went from 85 to 60 broadcasts?:







That's what i mean. These information's are somewhat vague... I remember reading this and some more articles as well. You can get the idea that DirectTV might carry the channel, but absolutely no word from Dish Network the direct competitor to them and same could be said for Comcast/FIOS and Charter.




As you can tell from my username, I am waiting to see the World cup matches on June 11. I am hoping Dish network or Comcast carry the channel in order for me to see the 3D broadcast for matches... (I just recently canceled my contract with DirectTV)


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WorldCup2010ESPN* /forum/post/18342843
> 
> 
> That's what i mean. These information's are somewhat vague... I remember reading this and some more articles as well. You can get the idea that DirectTV might carry the channel, but absolutely no word from Dish Network the direct competitor to them and same could be said for Comcast/FIOS and Charter.
> 
> 
> As you can tell from my username, I am waiting to see the World cup matches on June 11. I am hoping Dish network or Comcast carry the channel in order for me to see the 3D broadcast for matches... (I just recently canceled my contract with DirectTV)


SPECULATION:


From the announcement on the Masters in 3D



> Quote:
> The 3D coverage will be delivered separately from conventional 2D broadcasts from Masters rightsholders CBS and ESPN,





> Quote:
> The 3D Masters coverage will be produced by ESPN using the NEP SS 3D truck. Comcast will ingest the feed at Comcast Media Center in Denver and then transmit it to customers using the 1080i, "side-by- side" frame-compatible 3D HD format.



I have no access to DirecTV or Dish, and do have Comcast, so I too have my fingers crossed that ESPN 3D becomes available on Comcast.


----------



## taz291819




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videoholic* /forum/post/18342500
> 
> 
> I worked on a show with them the other day. ESPN shot the Globetrotters event that aired a couple weeks ago in HD as a test. It was pretty cool to watch. The cameras were pretty cobbled together, but it looked great. The handhelds looked incredible. When they went behind a bench and had good foreground it looked amazing, The long lens cameras didn't really do much. But if you imagine yourself sitting up high, there really isn't that much 3D to be had in real life either.
> 
> 
> So it will be interesting to actually see how the soccer turns out. I guess if they have a lot of cameras down low it will look cool.



I have a sample of a basketball game, and agree, long lens shots don't really do 3D any justice. Floor shots look good though.


----------



## walford

WorldCup,

Have you decided which make/model 3D HDTV you will be using yet?


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18343376
> 
> 
> WorldCup,
> 
> Have you decided which make/model 3D HDTV you will be using yet?







I really like Samsung C-7000 model, However i am waiting for couples things, mainly for the 3D ESPN channel whether it will be carried by Dish Network or Comcast, to me this will be important factor... At least it will get me started to watch some 3D content while i wait for some 3D blu ray movies to be released later. Also im waiting for the Samsung bundle, which sounds like a good deal to me. Earlier, I didn't notice about the bundle and therefore i didn't like the fact that i need to pay 150 dollars for a pair of glasses but with Blu ray player it sounds good (I mean you can always use the blu ray player on another TV).




Sometimes it doesn't hurt to wait for the prices to come down, C7000 dropped in price which is good. Not sure if im able to wait for the C-8000 model. I like the look of it but not sure if it will outperform C7000, if it comes around very soon, who knows i might be able to pick it up instead of the c7000.


----------



## walford

If I understand you correctly then you will not buy a 3D TV this summer unless the world cup HD 3D broadcasts are avaiable to you in June, makes sense to me.


----------



## pmreedjr

I am a Dish subscriber and I've emailed the 3D question to them for the last Charlie Chat and Tech chat and gotten no response. I'm afraid they're only answer will be, if they can be pinned down, "yes, we're looking at it, but no firm dates yet." As I plan on jumping into 3D late this year or early next year, I don't really need an answer right now, but I intend to keep asking in the hopes that I'm just one voice among many spurring them on to develop the 3D firmware and to bring 3D online.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18344124
> 
> 
> If I understand you correctly then you will not buy a 3D TV this summer unless the world cup HD 3D broadcasts are avaiable to you in June, makes sense to me.






haha, well. The bundle will be limited for certain time it seems, so i guess if I skipped it and got the TV at later date when i find out ESPN is coming then i will be stuck paying for the glasses alone and indeed I wouldn't like that













I am still considering all my options, I might probably get the TV with the bundle and enjoy TV in 2D mode of course while 3D will be viewable later at least i will be ready for it. I would have hoped that Samsung have at least one pair of glasses with the TV included, this would have make my decision clear but oh well


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18342899
> 
> SPECULATION:
> 
> I have no access to DirecTV or Dish, and do have Comcast, so I too have my fingers crossed that ESPN 3D becomes available on Comcast.



Excerpted From Broadcasting & Cable



> Quote:
> The 3D Masters coverage is the first live stereoscopic 3D broadcast to be carried by a U.S. cable operator. It will be delivered across Comcast's national footprint and will also be available through video-on-demand after the tournament. *Comcast has no deals to carry any other 3D content in the near future, said Comcast spokeswoman Jenni Moyer, though the operator has had preliminary discussions with ESPN about carrying its 3D channel when it launches in June.* DirecTV is the only U.S. pay-TV operator which has committed to deliver a full-time 3D service, with its planned launch of three 3D channels by June.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taz291819* /forum/post/18343370
> 
> 
> I have a sample of a basketball game, and agree, long lens shots don't really do 3D any justice. Floor shots look good though.



The technology works just like real life. The further you are from an object, the less depth it appears to have.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18346030
> 
> 
> Excerpted From Broadcasting & Cable






Yeah, i guess that sounds that DirectTV could very well be the only one to carry it right on time for the World cup


----------



## walford

DirecTV has not announced that ESPN-3D will be one of the two 3D channels that they plan on launching this year in addition to at leaset one of their own and I have not seen any indication of ESPN-3D being tested over DirectTV in addition to the testing they have been doing with cable chanels such as Comcast. Depending on the license fees required by ESPN-3D I certainly would expect both D* and Dish to carry it.


----------



## bdraw

Asking a provider when they'll carry ESPN 3D is like asking when they will add any channel, neither wants to answer until a contract is in place. Carriage agreements are negotiations and neither side wants to give the other any additional leverage.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*An inside look at ESPN's Innovation Lab*

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/03/20/an...inovation-lab/ 

Lots of pictures - see link


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18346223
> 
> 
> DirecTV has not announced that ESPN-3D will be one of the two 3D channels that they plan on launching this year in addition to at leaset one of their own and I have not seen any indication of ESPN-3D being tested over DirectTV in addition to the testing they have been doing with cable chanels such as Comcast. Depending on the license fees required by ESPN-3D I certainly would expect both D* and Dish to carry it.





Oh ok. If Dish carry it that would be good then haha. I can understand your point about license fees. I will continue to wait, to hear something new. It would have been nice if we already know which provider will carry the channel so people go get their TVs on time. Speaking about TV, I read Sony will release their 3D TVs right on June 10 that is 24 hrs before the World cup or the launch of ESPN 3D.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdraw* /forum/post/18346229
> 
> 
> Asking a provider when they'll carry ESPN 3D is like asking when they will add any channel, neither wants to answer until a contract is in place. Carriage agreements are negotiations and neither side wants to give the other any additional leverage.






Well, We all know that ESPN already made their announcement about Broadcasting their first event in 2010 which will be the World Cup beginning from June 11 to July 11 and they did mention they will have an opening game match in 3D and will broadcast around a total of 25 matches in 3D.




The main question is obviously who will carry this channel (?). It will launch on June 11 so at least 1 provider must have it broadcasting for the people, not many people have cable/satellite, some do and some don't, the some that have Satellite... They might have DirectTV or Dish Network and with cable it depends on your state/area whether it is VIOS/Comcast etc... The way im thinking, i need to know in time before June to make sure im using the right provider that happens to carry the 3D channel and you know how Satellite force you to be with certain contract and the high fees just to get them, knowing ahead of time will also makes me go get the TV on time and the glasses otherwise i may as well hold my purchase to c7000 and wait for prices to go down for both TV and Glasses.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WorldCup2010ESPN* /forum/post/18346882
> 
> 
> It will launch on June 11 so at least 1 provider must have it broadcasting for the people...



Not necessarily.


There were a number of HD channels that went live with zero carriage at that point.


Having said that, I don't think that will be the case for ESPN 3D.


If your local cableco is Comcast, I'd say you are in decent shape.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Some additional info via Engadet on ESPN 3D scheduled programming:



> Quote:
> Other events officially on deck (the plan for the first year is still about 85) include several college basketball tournaments and the ACC Championship football game in December.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*DIRECTV to Launch ESPN 3D in June*



> Quote:
> Washington, D.C. (March 29, 2010) -- DIRECTV announced today that it will launch the new ESPN 3D HD channel in June.
> 
> 
> The sports channel will give the satcaster four different 3D channels in June. DIRECTV earlier said it would launch three dedicated channels for 3D programming in June.
> 
> 
> The three channels will include a 24-hour 3-D channel which will feature movies and documentaries. Another 3-D channel will provide Video on Demand programming while a third 3-D channel will be a "sampler demo channel" that will feature a variety of content. The sampler channel will be free.


 http://www.tvpredictions.com/d3d032910.htm 


There's no additional charge for ESPN 3D, at least for now.


----------



## GregLee

See also:


> Quote:
> *EL SEGUNDO, Calif., and BRISTOL, Conn., Mar 29, 2010 (BUSINESS WIRE) --* Continuing to lead the 3D revolution by offering customers new dimensions in sports programming, DIRECTV will add ESPN 3D, the industry's first 3D sports television network, to its upcoming 3D lineup that will offer three dedicated 3D channels, including DIRECTV's newly named linear 3D channel, N3D(TM) powered by Panasonic. Launching in June, millions of DIRECTV HD customers will have access to ESPN's entire 3D programming lineup, including up to 25 2010 FIFA World Cup matches. ...
> http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/201...nationwide.php


----------



## Ken H

From Multichannel News



> Quote:
> DirecTV Puts On ESPN's 3D Glasses
> 
> Satellite Operator to Carry 3D Telecasts of 25 World Cup Matches and Other Events
> 
> 
> By Todd Spangler
> 
> 
> DirecTV is pushing the 3DTV ball down the field, announcing it will carry ESPN 3D -- which is promising to deliver at least 85 live sporting events in the first year -- alongside the June launch of its three dedicated 3D channels, which include a linear 3D channel dubbed "N3D."
> 
> 
> The satellite operator's N3D channel will include programming from partners AEG/AEG Digital Media, CBS, Fox Sports/FSN, Golden Boy Promotions, HDNet, MTV, NBC Universal and Turner Broadcasting System. The channel will be exclusively sponsored by Panasonic for the first year.
> 
> 
> DirecTV's two other dedicated 3D channels will be a 24/7 pay-per-view channel and an on-demand movie channel.
> 
> 
> DirecTV HD customers who subscribe to ESPN will receive ESPN 3D at no additional cost. At least initially, when ESPN 3D is not carrying any live events, it will go dark, according to the programmer's executives.
> 
> 
> The announcement comes amid a flurry of 3D activity in the sports space, including last week's 3D hockey matchup between the New York Rangers and Islanders, produced by MSG and carried exclusively by Cablevision Systems, touted as the first live 3D telecast to home viewers. MSG offered DirecTV the option to carry the Rangers-Islanders game but the satellite TV operator said it passed on the chance because it did not want to focus on "one-off events."
> 
> 
> DirecTV HD customers will have access to ESPN's entire 3D programming lineup, set to include up to 25 2010 FIFA World Cup matches, beginning June 11 with the first match featuring South Africa versus Mexico.
> 
> 
> Other events to be produced in 3D by ESPN include X Games 16, 2010 college football ACC Championship, 2011 BCS National Championship game, college basketball and NBA games in 2011.
> 
> 
> "We are excited to be the first and only distributor to announce the launch of ESPN 3D and we look forward to announcing additional 3D partners throughout the year," Eric Shanks, DirecTV Entertainment executive vice president, said in a statement.
> 
> 
> "ESPN and DirecTV recognize the groundswell effect 3D has already had on the television industry in the last few months," commented David Preschlack, executive vice president, affiliate sales and marketing, Disney & ESPN Networks Group. "This agreement is the first step in providing sports fans access to exciting, dynamic content, as well as providing our affiliates new opportunities to provide cutting-edge product offerings to their subscribers."
> 
> 
> By June, DirecTV said, its HD customers will receive a free software upgrade enabling them to have access to the 3D channels. Customers will need a 3D television set and 3D glasses to view the 3D programming.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> The announcement comes amid a flurry of 3D activity in the sports space, including last week's 3D hockey matchup between the New York Rangers and Islanders, produced by MSG and carried exclusively by Cablevision Systems, touted as the first live 3D telecast to home viewers. MSG offered DirecTV the option to carry the Rangers-Islanders game but the satellite TV operator said it passed on the chance because it *did not want to focus on "one-off events."*





> Quote:
> DirecTV's two other dedicated 3D channels will be *a 24/7 pay-per-view channel* and an on-demand movie channel.



?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18397215
> 
> 
> ?



From my link:



> Quote:
> The three channels will include a 24-hour 3-D channel which will feature movies and documentaries. Another 3-D channel will provide Video on Demand programming while a third 3-D channel will be a "sampler demo channel" that will feature a variety of content. The sampler channel will be free.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18397197
> 
> 
> From Multichannel News





GRRRRRRRRRR. I just knew it that DirectTV will carry it. You just have to predict that. No word form Dish Network or Comcast... With how time is marching forward, i find it unlikely for them to carry it right on time for June 11, at later date is going to happen i bet.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WorldCup2010ESPN* /forum/post/18401130
> 
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRR. I just knew it that DirectTV will carry it. You just have to predict that. No word form Dish Network or Comcast... With how time is marching forward, i find it unlikely for them to carry it right on time for June 11, at later date is going to happen i bet.



Comcast is already in talks with ESPN about ESPN3D. IMO, take that one to the bank and cash it. Dish? Not a peep about 3D. They are up to their armpits in lawsuits with TIVO.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18401190
> 
> 
> Comcast is already in talks with ESPN about ESPN3D. IMO, take that one to the bank and cash it. Dish? Not a peep about 3D. They are up to their armpits in lawsuits with TIVO.







I agree that is another reason to believe that may not carry it right away. Anyways... Do you happen to know how DirecTV deals with returning customers? Will they have me for another 2 years contract? After i finished the 2years i canceled the service.... with cable things are a lot better in terms for canceling a service... not so much like Satellite service.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WorldCup2010ESPN* /forum/post/18401379
> 
> 
> I agree that is another reason to believe that may not carry it right away. Anyways... Do you happen to know how DirecTV deals with returning customers? Will they have me for another 2 years contract? After i finished the 2years i canceled the service.... with cable things are a lot better in terms for canceling a service... not so much like Satellite service.



No idea on DirecTV. AVS has a forum dedicated to them - good place to go.


Looks like it's eyebrows and not armpits as I stated above:

*Dish Has One Month to Settle TiVo Case*



> Quote:
> Dish Network must settle its patent war with TiVo by April 30 or it could be forced to disable millions of its DVRs.


 http://www.tvpredictions.com/dishtivo032910.htm


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18397421
> 
> 
> From my link:



I knew what the 3 3D channels were, I'm just pointing out the fact they already had plans for a PPV channel, and then say they don't want to focus on 'one-off events'. Makes no sense.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WorldCup2010ESPN* /forum/post/18401130
> 
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRR. I just knew it that DirectTV will carry it. You just have to predict that. No word form Dish Network or Comcast... With how time is marching forward, i find it unlikely for them to carry it right on time for June 11, at later date is going to happen i bet.



?


Be patient.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18402037
> 
> 
> I knew what the 3 3D channels were, I'm just pointing out the fact they already had plans for a PPV channel, and then say they don't want to focus on 'one-off events'. Makes no sense.



Oh (







) . . . you mean like Fox saying the reason why there is no 3D BD Avatar is because 3D BD "isn't there yet" but then they go and produce Ice Age 3 on 3D BD for Panasonic.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN

Best bet we will all know tomorrow if May 12 is right about Dish network 3D plans to be announce, but i can take a safe bet anyway that it is logical to think Dish should carry ESPN 3D eh?


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN

comcast reached agreement with ESPN 3D!! about time, so i am glad to hear DirectTV not alone. Here is the link http://www.comcast.com/About/PressRe....ashx?PRID=991 





Also Dish Network may as well announce their 3D plans that may include ESPN 3D soon, maybe in few hrs!


----------



## timbiotic

big time boo to dish network... keynote just said they would get whatever 3d they could. Which means they got nada at this point. Direct TV is looking more and more attractive


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timbiotic* /forum/post/18621924
> 
> 
> big time boo to dish network... keynote just said they would get whatever 3d they could. Which means they got nada at this point. Direct TV is looking more and more attractive






Yeah, it's sad... I mean 3D channels may not be big deal now but the fact DirectTV & Comcast at least have one 3D channel announced kiddos to them regardless of what everyone think. Sometimes companies need to stay in competition and may do things that the general public may not necessarily like but it shows that Dish Network lacking behind but nerveless though their new DVR look attractive but we will have to see how the lawsuit is going to go. (Also they announced free HD which should be cool i think)




My main concern if there is any with Comcast, will ESPN 3D will be available to everyone that have Comcast or only in certain areas across the nation?


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN

Anyone happen to know the answer?


----------



## walford

IMHO ESPN-3D will be availble to any Comcast subscriber that subscribes to and currently recieves ESPN-HD.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18630023
> 
> 
> IMHO ESPN-3D will be availble to any Comcast subscriber that subscribes to and currently recieves ESPN-HD.






hehe, i know it was probably dumb question... but you know how it is with Cable, Next town over may have more HD channels than you! Just wanted to make sure if it was meant that ESPN 3D will come to all Comcast subscribers


----------



## timbiotic

 http://www.mediapost.com/publication...art_aid=128037 


Not much hope, but at least its a little for Dish getting espn3d. See the last line of the article.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WorldCup2010ESPN* /forum/post/18630253
> 
> 
> hehe, i know it was probably dumb question... but you know how it is with Cable, Next town over may have more HD channels than you! Just wanted to make sure if it was meant that ESPN 3D will come to all Comcast subscribers



It may be based on local bandwidth capability. I'd be surprised if it was available on all (or most all) Comcast systems. Over 50%, sure. 90-100%, maybe.


We shall see.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timbiotic* /forum/post/18632580
> 
> http://www.mediapost.com/publication...art_aid=128037
> 
> 
> Not much hope, but at least its a little for Dish getting espn3d. See the last line of the article.






well, I did hope they would announce ESPN 3D in May 12, however.... They mention they added 3 new HD channels before the World cup 2010 which might give the impression they really have no plans to add ESPN 3D. I guess it sounds unlikely they would carry it on time at least, they may carry at later date actually but still look for news for the upcoming days, who knows they may carry it on time before June 11 somewhat/somehow.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18633537
> 
> 
> It may be based on local bandwidth capability. I'd be surprised if it was available on all (or most all) Comcast systems. Over 50%, sure. 90-100%, maybe.
> 
> 
> We shall see.






Yeah, see that's the main problem for me. I have comcast and there still a chance i may not see ESPN 3D in June! I will have to wait some more and call Comcast in few days to check that information out, I still have to wait for my purchase for the TV! It would have been a lot better of course if Dish would have announced the channel, then we all know everyone with their service able to get the Channel! We will see as you mention.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WorldCup2010ESPN* /forum/post/18633850
> 
> 
> Yeah, see that's the main problem for me. I have comcast and there still a chance i may not see ESPN 3D in June! I will have to wait some more and call Comcast in few days to check that information out...



I would not expect to get much info from the garden variety CSR. You should try to get a reply from the local management office.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18635032
> 
> 
> I would not expect to get much info from the garden variety CSR. You should try to get a reply from the local management office.






Yeah, I will check with the local management office next week perhaps before June 1st. At the present time they have no information about anything! but i bet the closer we are marching in June the higher probability they will be able to help


----------



## MrSmartyAss

Where is that Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 adapter for my Mits 3D ready DLP?


World Cup is only a few weeks away!


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrSmartyAss* /forum/post/18665780
> 
> 
> Where is that Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 adapter for my Mits 3D ready DLP?
> 
> 
> World Cup is only a few weeks away!



Not available until next month - no specific date yet announced.


----------



## walford

Well at least that means the adapter will be available for the World Cup Finals the first half of July.

Hopefully other broadcaster in addition to DirecTV and most/if not all Comcast customers who receive ESPN-HD today will now up for ESPN-3D.


----------



## AJSJones

Echoes of 10 years ago when we were waiting to see which providers and markets would finally add HD and when so we could watch Monday night football, superbowl, masters etc







Still very disappointed in Dish that they don't carry PBS-HD


----------



## Lee Stewart

*3DTV 2010 Event: Bratches Bullish on ESPN 3D Uptake*

http://www.multichannel.com/article/..._3D_Uptake.php


----------



## timbiotic

Oh please be Dish Network referred to here: "Asked if ESPN had any new affiliates to announce, Bratches said "we're continuing to move on that front.""


----------



## fire407

Now my DirecTV receiver is updated to receive 3D. ESPN 3D is on channel 106. I don't have a 3D TV yet, so I'm wondering if anyone with a new TV is able to get the channel today, or is it only going live for the World Cup? It's grayed out on my guide, but perhaps someone with a new TV could see if they are running test loops or anything right now.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fire407* /forum/post/18686949
> 
> 
> Now my DirecTV receiver is updated to receive 3D. ESPN 3D is on channel 106. I don't have a 3D TV yet, so I'm wondering if anyone with a new TV is able to get the channel today, or is it only going live for the World Cup? It's grayed out on my guide, but perhaps someone with a new TV could see if they are running test loops or anything right now.



what model reciever you have? and how do you no that its updated for 3d? and what is the update version # thanks leo


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fire407* /forum/post/18686949
> 
> 
> It's grayed out on my guide, but perhaps someone with a new TV could see if they are running test loops or anything right now.



I can see it (not in 3D, though, unless I cross my eyes to verge on the 2 side-by-side frames). It's nothing interesting -- just an ESPN 3D logo. I don't have a new TV, so I probably shouldn't be seeing it.


----------



## MrSmartyAss

Yeah, Ch. 106 is not showing up either in my edit ch. list on my HR-20/700 (ver. 0x3a8)


----------



## Lee Stewart

A SbS 3D "broadcast" signal should look like a regular HD signal to most equipment. It uses the same bandwidth. The equipment shouldn't care what the images look like. The 3DTV takes the SbS signal and uncompresses the seperate frames, then shows them sequentially. All the work is being done by the 3D display.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18688528
> 
> 
> A SbS 3D "broadcast" signal should look like a regular HD signal to most equipment. It uses the same bandwidth. The equipment shouldn't care what the images look like. The 3DTV takes the SbS signal and uncompresses the separate frames, then shows them sequentially. All the work is being done by the 3D display.



Thanks for clearing that up, I was wondering if dedicated 3d channels such as ESPN would look blurry on a non 3d HDTV.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/18688550
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, I was wondering if dedicated 3d channels such as ESPN would look blurry on a non 3d HDTV.



It should look like this on an HDTV:












On a 3DTV, it will look like this (different image):


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregLee* /forum/post/18688172
> 
> 
> I can see it (not in 3D, though, unless I cross my eyes to verge on the 2 side-by-side frames). It's nothing interesting -- just an ESPN 3D logo. I don't have a new TV, so I probably shouldn't be seeing it.






i see, but at least you know thats the channel number and in June 11 it will go on air. At this present time for me nothing clear yet about ESPN 3D in my town, i have Comcast in my area. No channel listing or anything like that as of yet


----------



## advocate2

I have been reading AVS for a long time and thank all for the information I have gained.



DirecTV how has the schedule up on their website


This is going to be fun, fun, fun.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18688987
> 
> 
> I have been reading AVS for a long time and thank all for the information I have gained.
> 
> 
> 
> DirecTV how has the schedule up on their website
> 
> 
> This is going to be fun, fun, fun.






Oh cool.. I am on their website right now. Where do you see that? I didn't spot it right away yet


----------



## steelers1

i have a directv h20 reciever the version is 0x4140 will this reciever get up dated to 3d. any answers please thanks


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18689764
> 
> 
> i have a directv h20 reciever the version is 0x4140 will this reciever get up dated to 3d. any answers please thanks



I don't believe the receivers themselves need updating to successfully view 3D, it's only for the on screen graphics.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18689802
> 
> 
> I don't believe the receivers themselves need updating to successfully view 3D, it's only for the on screen graphics.



i was told that the reciever needed to be a h21 or higher to get the 3d channels is this true. i have a h20 reciever. thanks


----------



## Chevydudesixty9

H23/600 Here and got the update this morning...


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chevydudesixty9* /forum/post/18690080
> 
> 
> H23/600 Here and got the update this morning...



I have an H23, I wonder if I got it this morning, because I didn't have it last night. *crossesfingers*




Edit: nope.


----------



## njfoses




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18689888
> 
> 
> i was told that the reciever needed to be a h21 or higher to get the 3d channels is this true. i have a h20 reciever. thanks



You will need a h21 or hr21 or higher for 3d with directv. The h20 and hr20 will not be compatible.


----------



## bdraw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *njfoses* /forum/post/18690609
> 
> 
> You will need a h21 or hr21 or higher for 3d with directv. The h20 and hr20 will not be compatible.



Wait, what? Frame compatible 3D works with any set-top box, so are you telling me that DirecTV actually blocks the 3D signal to H20 and HR20 set-tops?


----------



## advocate2

Here's the link for the DirecTV World Cup Schedule:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/conten...d_cup/schedule 


I had to get 3 posts before I could post a link.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *njfoses* /forum/post/18690609
> 
> 
> You will need a h21 or hr21 or higher for 3d with directv. The h20 and hr20 will not be compatible.



thanks for the imfo. i guess iam going to have to upgrade my reciever


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdraw* /forum/post/18690792
> 
> 
> Wait, what? Frame compatible 3D works with any set-top box, so are you telling me that DirecTV actually blocks the 3D signal to H20 and HR20 set-tops?



It may be that the older STBs only have HDMI 1.3 tranmitter chips and not HDMI 1.3b transmitter chips and the older chips can not communicate with the HDMI 1.4 receiver chips in the 3D TVs.


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdraw* /forum/post/18690792
> 
> 
> Wait, what? Frame compatible 3D works with any set-top box, so are you telling me that DirecTV actually blocks the 3D signal to H20 and HR20 set-tops?



They do actually block it. I tried tuning my HR20 to the ESPN 3D channel and got an error message saying that both my satellite receiver and my TV are not 3D capable. Why they block 3D for the H20/HR20 is something DirecTV has not explained (and probably they never will). But in conjecturing about the reason, we might bear in mind that handling the 3D signal involves more for the satellite receiver to do then just opening a gate. It has to produce a 3D version of the Guide (which my other receiver, H21, does do), including the little "pig" TV picture at the upper right, and presumably handle 3D versions of all the other menus and other screen graphics that it does.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659

Man this is crap, I also have the hr20 dvrs. So I guess I will have to pay to upgrade?

Think they would just swap one out since I will have a 3d tv?


----------



## bdraw

And I thought it was crappy that cable co's were just passing on frame compatible 3D without a firmware update -- which means you have to manually select side by side in the TV's menu. But blocking it completely seems more like a ploy to get you to upgrade your box than anything else. Otherwise they could just post a warning on the screen letting you know why the image doesn't look like 3D and instead looks like two images next to each other.


Does anyone have a screen shot of what H20 or HR20 users see if they try to tune a 3D channel?


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdraw* /forum/post/18693299
> 
> 
> And I thought it was crappy that cable co's were just passing on frame compatible 3D without a firmware update -- which means you have to manually select side by side in the TV's menu. But blocking it completely seems more like a ploy to get you to upgrade your box than anything else. Otherwise they could just post a warning on the screen letting you know why the image doesn't look like 3D and instead looks like two images next to each other.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a screen shot of what H20 or HR20 users see if they try to tune a 3D channel?



All mine just say channel isnt there.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I don't think a lot of folks are going to like the fact that you cant run the receiver to your surround sound system via HDMIm instead your DIRECTV receiver will need to be hooked directly to the TV for the 3D to work.


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Greczkowski* /forum/post/18699584
> 
> 
> I don't think a lot of folks are going to like the fact that you cant run the receiver to your surround sound system via HDMIm instead your DIRECTV receiver will need to be hooked directly to the TV for the 3D to work.



"HDMIm"? I have my H21 receiver connected to my TV through a Pioneer vsx-1020, which has HDMI 1.4, and it seems to be working okay.


----------



## celblazer

I'm not happy about this. It means my system which has been setup for a year needs to be pulled apart from it's custom cabinet, rewiring it , buying another 12ft HDMI cable and optical cable and then reprogramming my remote to switch TV inputs. Why is DirecTV making it so hard to watch 3D?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Greczkowski* /forum/post/18699584
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a lot of folks are going to like the fact that you cant run the receiver to your surround sound system via HDMIm instead your DIRECTV receiver will need to be hooked directly to the TV for the 3D to work.


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *celblazer* /forum/post/18699897
> 
> 
> I'm not happy about this. It means my system which has been setup for a year needs to be pulled apart ...



A whole year? Then it was time to upgrade, anyway.










I think DirecTV is doing the best they can (though I don't understand why the H/HR20 won't work for 3D). The HDMI standard had to be revised in important ways to support 3D, and lots of us are facing major upgrades: TV, AVR, BD player.


----------



## celblazer

I did upgrade last year. A Mitsubishi WD73C9 and Sony 7.1 surround sound. I thought that might me good for more then a year. Silly Me.


I re read the slides and it says it may not work with an AVR (even the newest models)and their tech support will only troubleshoot if their box is hooked directly to the TV. So who knows what may work. I guess we will see.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregLee* /forum/post/18699938
> 
> 
> A whole year? Then it was time to upgrade, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think DirecTV is doing the best they can (though I don't understand why the H/HR20 won't work for 3D). The HDMI standard had to be revised in important ways to support 3D, and lots of us are facing major upgrades: TV, AVR, BD player.


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *celblazer* /forum/post/18702210
> 
> 
> So who knows what may work.



I think I have an idea. See this post .


----------



## KUJayhawk20659

So I called Directv. I have been with them since 1998 mind you. The "best" they could do for me is sell me a new DVR for $149. Now here is the kicker, they *CANNOT* guarantee that the new one will be a HR21 or higher. I might end up with another hr20.


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregLee* /forum/post/18699790
> 
> 
> "HDMIm"? I have my H21 receiver connected to my TV through a Pioneer vsx-1020, which has HDMI 1.4, and it seems to be working okay.



I understand Greg to say it works with his 1020 recevier which in its spec states that is supports 3D switching over HDMI which implies to me that it meets the specs discussed in the DirecTV slide.

If he is able to see the DirecTV ESPN-HD channel through his receiver then his receiver is meeting DirecTV's requirements.


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/18702696
> 
> 
> So I called Directv. I have been with them since 1998 mind you. The "best" they could do for me is sell me a new DVR for $149. Now here is the kicker, they *CANNOT* guarantee that the new one will be a HR21 or higher. I might end up with another hr20.



As I hear it over at dbstalk, D* wants you to connect your HR20 with your 3D TV and give it a try, so that you get an error message to the effect that although your TV is okay for 3D, your receiver is not 3D capable. There will be a numerical error code for this error message, and you report this code when you call D*. Then, there is a specific procedure in place for updating your equipment for 3D, and you'll be taken care of. I have not heard that this has actually worked for anyone.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659

Alright thanks, I'll give it a try. Still waiting on my TV.


----------



## achalas

so this is so far only on directv and comcast? any word on like fios or dish?


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregLee* /forum/post/18702816
> 
> 
> As I hear it over at dbstalk, D* wants you to connect your HR20 with your 3D TV and give it a try, so that you get an error message to the effect that although your TV is okay for 3D, your receiver is not 3D capable. There will be a numerical error code for this error message, and you report this code when you call D*. Then, there is a specific procedure in place for updating your equipment for 3D, and you'll be taken care of. I have not heard that this has actually worked for anyone.



you need h21 or hr21 or higher


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *achalas* /forum/post/18712899
> 
> 
> so this is so far only on directv and comcast? any word on like fios or dish?



*Verizon FiOS Is Going 3D Too*



> Quote:
> You'd think 3D was the new color, or something. The latest promise to go 3D is from Verizon, who says they'll have 3D for FiOS in time for Christmas, to go with all of the 3DTVs that the industry's selling you.


 http://gizmodo.com/5500298/verizon-fios-is-going-3d-too


----------



## bdraw

Verizon has already updated their 3D status, the first broadcast will be a MLB baseball game on YES, which means it is only going to be broadcast in the NYC area.

http://newscenter.verizon.com/press-...bscribers.html 


So there is still hope that FiOS will add ESPN 3D on the 11th hour, it has happened before.


----------



## Ken H

Just received word that many Comcast systems with Project Cavalry (analog reduction & HD additions) will begin to get ESPN 3D before June 11th, when the first World Cup broadcasts begin.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chevydudesixty9* /forum/post/18690080
> 
> 
> H23/600 Here and got the update this morning...



would you tell me what software version is on your reciver is. i just got in today my upgrade reciver h21. thanks have a nice day.


----------



## oktoberrust11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18713264
> 
> 
> you need h21 or hr21 or higher



*ugh*


So that would explain this, with an HR20 connected to my Samsung 3D set:





















So I'm guessing I need to pay for an "upgrade" to an HR21 or higher, and also extend my contract another 2 years? If so, looks like no ESPN 3D for me..


----------



## KUJayhawk20659

Same issue I am having. Right now I am not committed anymore but have hr20's which do not work.

If we buy one off of ebay or another website do we have to do a new commitment?


----------



## curtishd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/18726485
> 
> 
> Same issue I am having. Right now I am not committed anymore but have hr20's which do not work.
> 
> If we buy one off of ebay or another website do we have to do a new commitment?



Yup


----------



## Anthony1

Can't you buy a H21 off Craigslist, and then just pay for the access card? That's what I've done when I've needed another receiver. All I had to pay for was an access card.


----------



## oktoberrust11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18727996
> 
> 
> Can't you buy a H21 off Craigslist, and then just pay for the access card? That's what I've done when I've needed another receiver. All I had to pay for was an access card.



As have I, but I couldn't remember if that extended my contract or not?....


----------



## curtishd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oktoberrust11* /forum/post/18728802
> 
> 
> As have I, but I couldn't remember if that extended my contract or not?....



Yes it does. Add a receiver, buying one from dtv bb or friend and put it on your account and you are locked for 2 more years.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd* /forum/post/18730223
> 
> 
> Yes it does. Add a receiver, buying one from dtv bb or friend and put it on your account and you are locked for 2 more years.



Even if the person you bought it from owned the equipment outright?


----------



## Ken H

From Broadcast Engineering



> Quote:
> EVS to manage World Cup 3-D ingest
> 
> 
> By Adrian Pennington
> 
> 
> EVS technology is central to the workflow for HBS’ 3-D production of the 2010 World Cup. The Belgium developer also is set to introduce a new generation of XT[2]+ servers capable of taking in four 3-D channels.
> 
> 
> In South Africa, both outside broadcast vehicles equipped to service the 3-D production will house XT[2] servers, which enable dual feeds to be recorded and played back instantly in full time code synchronization.
> 
> 
> The combination of hardware and software (XT[2]+ and MulticamLSM) renders all existing capabilities of MulticamLSM available for live 3-D productions, including instant replay, loop recording, live clipping, playlist management, live slow motion, cuing and highlight editing.
> 
> 
> Recording is done on Sony HDCAM SR dual-stream VTRs (SRW5800) on-site and at the international broadcast center, as well as on EVS servers. Recording on EVS servers in the OB and at the international broadcast center will be managed in DVCProHD.
> 
> 
> Six EVS XT[2] servers for each match produced in 3-D (12 servers in total dedicated to 3-D) will be used for 3-D production under the control of an LSM remote controller, and an extra XT[2] controlled by IPDirector and one XF[2] (removable storage) will be used at the international broadcast center for 3-D ingest and archive.
> 
> 
> At the upcoming IBC convention in the fall, EVS will present a server capable of managing four true channels in 3-D. Currently, two channels are needed for input and two for output. EVS will be implementing a new dual-record video codec board into the XT[2]+ hardware to achieve this.


----------



## Ken H

From CED Magazine.com



> Quote:
> Comcast kicks up World Cup coverage with 3-D
> 
> 
> By Mike Robuck
> 
> 
> Comcast is gearing up for its World Cup coverage by not only showing every match live, but also by showing live games in 3-D with ESPN’s 3-D service.
> 
> 
> The nation’s largest cable operator will also be serving up on-demand coverage of the matches the day after they originally air, as well as live online match coverage and World Cup-related news.
> 
> 
> During The Cable Show last month in Los Angeles, Comcast became the first cable affiliate to sign on to deliver ESPN 3-D.
> 
> 
> “The World Cup in 3-D is going to be an unforgettable viewing experience,” said Diana Kerekes, vice president of entertainment services for Comcast Click here!. “Regardless of time zones, 3-D or HD, our cross-platform coverage brings all the action to soccer fans however and whenever they want.”
> 
> 
> Comcast said its World Cup coverage was part of the company’s Xfinity services, which include faster data speeds through DOCSIS 3.0 and more HD and on-demand choices.
> 
> 
> Earlier this week, AT&T announced its cross-platform World Cup coverage with ESPN, but it didn’t include matches in 3-D.


----------



## idamon

To all the guys having trouble with directv please answer me this... I have an install set up in a couple days in time for the World Cup but I want to make sure that my receiver is compatible. Directv tells me that it is a question for the install guy, but I dont think he will know. I have a 65c9, adapter coming in the mail.... how will I know if the installed receiver will get the espn 3d channel once my adapter comes in, since my tv is currently incompatible with the channel? What will the channel 106 say before adapter install if the receiver is compatible and what will the channel say if the receiver is not compatible? thank you.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18731636
> 
> 
> To all the guys having trouble with directv please answer me this... I have an install set up in a couple days in time for the World Cup but I want to make sure that my receiver is compatible. Directv tells me that it is a question for the install guy, but I dont think he will know. I have a 65c9, adapter coming in the mail.... how will I know if the installed receiver will get the espn 3d channel once my adapter comes in, since my tv is currently incompatible with the channel? What will the channel 106 say before adapter install if the receiver is compatible and what will the channel say if the receiver is not compatible? thank you.



before they put in the reciever in make shure the model is h21 or hr21 or higher then you will have the right reciever. good luck


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18731922
> 
> 
> before they put in the reciever in make shure the model is h21 or hr21 or higher then you will have the right reciever. good luck



are there other model lines that I need to worry about, other than the HR series? Thanks again.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18731995
> 
> 
> are there other model lines that I need to worry about, other than the HR series? Thanks again.



HR are the dvrs and H are just the basic receivers. HR 20 was the first HD receiver that directv offered.

Thats when they started the lease thing they do now.

If you get a black one you should be safe, all h and hr20 models were silver.

I think there were h20 pro blacks but they wont send you that one


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/18732050
> 
> 
> HR are the dvrs and H are just the basic receivers. HR 20 was the first HD receiver that directv offered.
> 
> Thats when they started the lease thing they do now.
> 
> If you get a black one you should be safe, all h and hr20 models were silver.
> 
> I think there were h20 pro blacks but they wont send you that one



idamon: what he said. also when the installer comes out find out the reciever model is then ask him if it will get you the channel#106 witch is espn 3d. and if he says yes it will then get him to put it in righting on the work order that he have you sign this way you are covered and a lot of less worrys. and get a copy of the work order. good luck


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18731338
> 
> 
> From CED Magazine.com





yup, aware of the news. Did you mention earlier that NJ area will have ESPN 3D before June 11? Is it for testing purposes?


----------



## suki84

On Comcast, they have made the 3D-HD channel for the World Cup on 790 here in Savannah, should be in the same location in other cities also.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *suki84* /forum/post/18735515
> 
> 
> On Comcast, they have made the 3D-HD channel for the World Cup on 790 here in Savannah, should be in the same location in other cities also.







Are you able to tune in to channel 790 with your receiver as of yet? I am trying to figure out if some are going to get the channel early before June 11.


----------



## suki84

Yeah, I see a side by side image (since I don't have a 3D tv), but it is up and running. Do you work for ESPN, WorldCup2010ESPN?


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *suki84* /forum/post/18737655
> 
> 
> Yeah, I see a side by side image (since I don't have a 3D tv), but it is up and running. Do you work for ESPN, WorldCup2010ESPN?






hehe i see. No, i am just a huge soccer fan and indeed big fan for World Cup!

did the channel just came today or few days ago in your area? If you able to camera shot that would be great.


----------



## marcogag

I am a direct tv sub.

I have a HR23 receiver but channel 106 is not listed in my guide ??


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcogag* /forum/post/18738286
> 
> 
> I am a direct tv sub.
> 
> I have a HR23 receiver but channel 106 is not listed in my guide ??



The firmware update just hasn't hit your area yet, or just call and let them know. Then they send it to you receiver


----------



## chuckywang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *suki84* /forum/post/18735515
> 
> 
> On Comcast, they have made the 3D-HD channel for the World Cup on 790 here in Savannah, should be in the same location in other cities also.



Chicagoland here ... I see no listing for ESPN 3D for Comcast. If anybody in my area does, please post.


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *suki84* /forum/post/18735515
> 
> 
> On Comcast, they have made the 3D-HD channel for the World Cup on 790 here in Savannah, should be in the same location in other cities also.



Here in San Francisco channel 790 is IFC HD. They still have channel 897 active as "3DTV", from the masters, but that one only shows colorbars in 2D and pillarboxed. No ESPN 3D in sight, yet.


----------



## scarabaeus

Well, they have the list of 3D matches up:
http://www.comcast.net/worldcup/fixtures.asp 


But still "check local listings for times and channel".


72 hours to go and no mention of ESPN 3D on the espn website, no channel info on comcast.net, and, except for Savannah and DirectTV, no test channel.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18746289
> 
> 
> Well, they have the list of 3D matches up:
> http://www.comcast.net/worldcup/fixtures.asp
> 
> 
> But still "check local listings for times and channel".
> 
> 
> 72 hours to go and no mention of ESPN 3D on the espn website, no channel info on comcast.net, and, except for Savannah and DirectTV, no test channel.






When you contact your local Comcast Office or Customer service, did they tell when ESPN 3D will come and what channel as of yet? It sounds they may not have any more information in your area.


----------



## DaGamePimp

I called my local comcast and they had no idea what I was talking about (even after asking a manager)







.


Jason


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/18748683
> 
> 
> I called my local comcast and they had no idea what I was talking about (even after asking a manager)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Jason






Really? When did you call them... today, recently?


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *suki84* /forum/post/18735515
> 
> 
> On Comcast, they have made the 3D-HD channel for the World Cup on 790 here in Savannah, should be in the same location in other cities also.



Not necessarily.


In Michigan, ESPN 3D will be on channel 334.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/18748683
> 
> 
> I called my local comcast and they had no idea what I was talking about (even after asking a manager)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Jason



Get an email, and send the link for the Comcast press release.

http://www.comcast.com/About/PressRe....ashx?PRID=991 


Having said that, if you're lucky it may just show up. Not all managers are up to speed on 3D.....


----------



## Ken H

Confirmed by Broadcast Engineering: ESPN 3D will air 3-D content using a 720p, 60fps side-by-side format for its World Cup coverage.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18749179
> 
> 
> Get an email, and send the link for the Comcast press release.
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/About/PressRe....ashx?PRID=991
> 
> 
> Having said that, if you're lucky it may just show up. Not all managers are up to speed on 3D.....





I am trying to figure something out. Are you basically saying some people may have the ESPN 3D channel possibly earlier than June 11? (perhaps June 9/10 if we are lucky?)


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WorldCup2010ESPN* /forum/post/18749430
> 
> 
> I am trying to figure something out. Are you basically saying some people may have the ESPN 3D channel possibly earlier than June 11? (perhaps June 9/10 if we are lucky?)



Yes, I said that back on June 1st. There will be no programming. They may use a test pattern or screen slide in 2D, whatever.


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18749185
> 
> 
> Confirmed by Broadcast Engineering: ESPN 3D will air 3-D content using a 720p, 60fps side-by-side format for its World Cup coverage.



Odd choice, that is not one of the HDMI 1.4a mandatory formats. Luckily, it's supported by the current Panasonic, Samsung and Sony 3D TVs, and the Mitsubishi converter.


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WorldCup2010ESPN* /forum/post/18749430
> 
> 
> I am trying to figure something out. Are you basically saying some people may have the ESPN 3D channel possibly earlier than June 11? (perhaps June 9/10 if we are lucky?)



Sure hope so. The first game is airing on friday at 6:30 am PST, so I would like to be able to set up a recording the evening before.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chuckywang* /forum/post/18740817
> 
> 
> Chicagoland here ... I see no listing for ESPN 3D for Comcast. If anybody in my area does, please post.




Comcast Romeoville is channel 334. Check your on screen _TV Listings Grid_ for "To Be Announced". They are running a five minute loop of various sports clips as I type this.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/18748683
> 
> 
> I called my local comcast and they had no idea what I was talking about (even after asking a manager)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Jason




Try Comcast Online Chat. It took them awhile...



> Quote:
> "to be clear, you mean ESPNHD?"
> 
> "No, I mean ESPN airing FIFA in 3D, starting this Friday"
> 
> "okay, let me check. Please wait a moment"



but they came through with a channel number in the end.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*AT&T to Offer ESPN 3D*



> Quote:
> Washington, D.C. (June 9, 2010) -- AT&T has joined Comcast and DIRECTV as TV providers who will carry ESPN's 3D channel.
> 
> 
> This will allow subscribers of those carriers to watch the FIFA World Cup soccer matches in 3D, starting this week. That is, if they have a 3D HD set and compatible 3D goggles.
> 
> 
> AT&T says the 3D ESPN channel, which launches June 11, will be available for $10 a month. DIRECTV and Comcast are not charging their subscribers an extra fee to watch the channel.


 http://www.tvpredictions.com/3d060910.htm 

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/06/09/at...nch-for-a-fee/


----------



## Lee Stewart

More info:



> Quote:
> Dish Network Corp. and Time Warner Cable Inc., the third- and fourth-largest U.S. pay-TV providers, have yet to make a deal with ESPN 3-D. Cable operators Cox Communications Inc. and Cablevision Systems Corp. haven’t yet signed on either.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable spokeswoman Maureen Huff said the company has had conversations with ESPN 3-D, as has Cox, according to spokesman David Grabert. Satellite operator Dish has also spoken with the content provider, said spokeswoman Francie Bauer


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18751899
> 
> 
> Comcast Romeoville is channel 334. Check your on screen _TV Listings Grid_ for "To Be Announced". They are running a five minute loop of various sports clips as I type this.






hmmm, when you dial/press 334 in the remote does your box take you to the channel? (I checked the Guide, I pressed Guide on my remote and scroll down near 334 and it isn't listed at all, somewhat it has been confirmed in my area it will be channel 334 as well... but no loop or any testing at all).


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WorldCup2010ESPN* /forum/post/18752094
> 
> 
> hmmm, when you dial/press 334 in the remote does your box take you to the channel? (I checked the Guide, I pressed Guide on my remote and scroll down near 334 and it isn't listed at all, somewhat it has been confirmed in my area it will be channel 334 as well... but no loop or any testing at all).



Navigate to the listings grid (between the OnDemand and Search Icons) or go to the Main Menu page, and select TV Listings.


If you already know it's channel 334 in your area, just punch that into the remote.


----------



## DenisG

$10 fee, WTF? No one else is charging extra. I can do with out. Uverse gets enough of my money as it is.


----------



## advocate2

For Directv I have the HR-23 hooked up to my Mits 73735. I am awaiting the Mits 3DA-1 adapter which should be out next week. Although I get lots of warnings that 3D recording might not work, I am able to record the 3D World Cup games coming up on Directv.


Very cooool indeed.


If any of the suppliers get the 3DA-1 early next week I am willing to pay overnight shipping to get the darn thing installed.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18752249
> 
> 
> Navigate to the listings grid (between the OnDemand and Search Icons) or go to the Main Menu page, and select TV Listings.
> 
> 
> If you already know it's channel 334 in your area, just punch that into the remote.





I have done that, The channel is not recognize by the receiver. When i punch 334 it takes me to the following channel which happen to be 338. Are you able to take camera shot at the channel/TV grid listing? , if you can.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WorldCup2010ESPN* /forum/post/18752320
> 
> 
> I have done that, The channel is not recognize by the receiver. When i punch 334 it takes me to the following channel which happen to be 338. Are you able to take camera shot at the channel/TV grid listing? , if you can.




Camera shot? You don't believe me?

Attachment 177557 

(click to enlarge)


Notice the side by side ESPN3D Logo in the preview window. I had to wait for the loop to complete in order to snap it at the logo, so you wouldn't think it was some other channel.


If you still don't believe me, contact Comcast, and ask them which channel carries ESPN3D in _your_ market.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18752568
> 
> 
> Camera shot? You don't believe me?
> 
> Attachment 177557
> 
> (click to enlarge)
> 
> 
> Notice the side by side ESPN3D Logo in the preview window. I had to wait for the loop to complete in order to snap it at the logo, so you wouldn't think it was some other channel.
> 
> 
> If you still don't believe me, contact Comcast, and ask them which channel carries ESPN3D in _your_ market.







Thanks for the shot. it's not that... I just wonder why can't they have it a bit early in all areas.





Comcast earlier this morning gave me a word that is coming in June 11 channel 334, no word whether it will come a bit earlier or not. At the present time when i go to the guide TV grid section or punch 334 it simply doesn't exist.




when did the channel come for your area? yesterday or earlier than that? and also did Comcast notify that it might come a bit earlier than June 11 for testing? (I know it's off air).


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WorldCup2010ESPN* /forum/post/18752612
> 
> 
> Thanks for the shot. it's not that... I just wonder why can't they have it a bit early in all areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast earlier this morning gave me a word that is coming in June 11 channel 334, no word whether it will come a bit earlier or not. At the present time when i go to the guide TV grid section or punch 334 it simply doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when did the channel come for your area? yesterday or earlier than that? and also did Comcast notify that it might come a bit earlier than June 11 for testing? (I know it's off air).



I asked today in a chat session online. I do not know how long it's been active in my area.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18751966
> 
> *AT&T to Offer ESPN 3D*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/3d060910.htm
> 
> http://hd.engadget.com/2010/06/09/at...nch-for-a-fee/




If it's a subscription channel, it better be commercial free.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18752624
> 
> 
> I asked today in a chat session online. I do not know how long it's been active in my area.






Ah okay. No problem. I think most people will get it June 11 when it goes air... anyways, no problem... we are 48 hrs away from the channel to live on air but i can understand the need for it to get early at least for recording purposes.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18752656
> 
> 
> If it's a subscription channel, it better be commercial free.



Nope - but ESPN has said commericals will be in 3D.


----------



## LilGator

Too bad U-verse is extremely over-compressed and will look like crap.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WorldCup2010ESPN* /forum/post/18752612
> 
> 
> Thanks for the shot. it's not that... I just wonder why can't they have it a bit early in all areas.



Because all areas are different. It's not like DBS, where if one person gets it, everybody gets it.


----------



## idamon

Hey guys, emergency question... directv contract can only be canceled within 24 hrs. Is there any functional difference between the HR22 and the HR24, specifically, is the HR 24 actually faster? Thanks. Proof would be awesome.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LilGator* /forum/post/18753816
> 
> 
> Too bad U-verse is extremely over-compressed and will look like crap.



Yes, I fear this...


----------



## Ken H

ESPN 3D will show up in many areas on channel 334. Since the channel will only be live when programming is on, there is supposed to be a still slide saying 'ESPN 3D', and it will be in the iGuide.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18754188
> 
> 
> Hey guys, emergency question... directv contract can only be canceled within 24 hrs. Is there any functional difference between the HR22 and the HR24, specifically, is the HR 24 actually faster? Thanks. Proof would be awesome.



Wrong topic. Try here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1246133


----------



## cubsh8r

need some help, I have an hr22 receiver hooked up to my Panny VT25 and when I put it on channel 105 (ESPN 3d) it's giving me the message that it cannot work b/c it's not connected to a 3dTV or b/c the receiver is not capable of 3d? Could it be b/c my AV receiver is switching the hdmi? I thought it didn't matter b/c DirecTV was only outputting 1.3?


Could it be that I need a faster hdmi cable?. I'm going to try and run the hdmi straight from the receiver to the tv and see what happens?


Any suggestions?


----------



## cubsh8r

Bad news, I just tried connecting the hr22 direct to tv with generic hdmi cable that came in it's box and the 3D DirecTV logo came right up....whatever they're doing with the hdmi version it won't pass through my Denon 2808 (hdmi 1.3) avr receiver.


Curious if anyone else has worked around or encountered this yet?


----------



## Primetime19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubsh8r* /forum/post/18754550
> 
> 
> Bad news, I just tried connecting the hr22 direct to tv with generic hdmi cable that came in it's box and the 3D DirecTV logo came right up....whatever they're doing with the hdmi version it won't pass through my Denon 2808 (hdmi 1.3) avr receiver.
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone else has worked around or encountered this yet?



Same issue here. I have a 1.3b hdmi cable plugged directly into the TV from the HR22 - says the TV is not 3d capable even though it is in 3d mode on side by side setting. I think directv is having big problems.


----------



## timbiotic

Rrrrgh, I swear dish will be last... Now Uverse is in: http://www.electronichouse.com/artic...world_cup/C157


----------



## steelers1

what brand of tv do you have?


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubsh8r* /forum/post/18754550
> 
> 
> Bad news, I just tried connecting the hr22 direct to tv with generic hdmi cable that came in it's box and the 3D DirecTV logo came right up....whatever they're doing with the hdmi version it won't pass through my Denon 2808 (hdmi 1.3) avr receiver.
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone else has worked around or encountered this yet?



That is very well possible, if the sat box looks for the HDMI 1.4a VSDBs in the TV's EDID. Your amp is not aware of these additional data blocks and drops them when it merges the TVs EDID with it's own capabilities to create the EDID presented to the sat box.


I do not understand why DirectTV does not allow you to ignore the EDID and output the 3D signal anyways. This behaviour would be OK in 4, 5 years, when HDMI 1.4a is well established, but not at this point in the deployment.


----------



## midnightman

What channel will ESPN3D be broadcast on?


ESPN3D will be broadcast on different channels, depending on where you live. The list below shows which channel ESPN3D will be broadcast on in your area.


* Eastern U.S. (Washington D.C., PA, NJ, VA): Channel 980

* Northern U.S. (MA, ME, IL, MI, CT, NH): Channel 334

* Northern U.S. (Indiana, except Kokomo (334)): Channel 1603

* Southern U.S. (GA, FL, TX, AL): Channel 790

* Western U.S. (CA, WA, OR, CO, NM, AZ): Channel 898


----------



## scarabaeus

Ah, thank you. Here's the source:
http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...casting-espn3d 


It also says:
http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...-to-get-espn3d 


"Do I need to call Comcast to get ESPN3D?


Yes. While there is currently no additional charge for ESPN3D, you must contact Comcast to enable access to the ESPN3D channel. If you have the qualifying high-definition (HG) set-top box already in your home, there is no need to schedule a service call or get a new set-top box - access to ESPN3D can be enabled over the phone."


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18749185
> 
> 
> Confirmed by Broadcast Engineering: ESPN 3D will air 3-D content using a 720p, 60fps side-by-side format for its World Cup coverage.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18749724
> 
> 
> Odd choice, that is not one of the HDMI 1.4a mandatory formats. Luckily, it's supported by the current Panasonic, Samsung and Sony 3D TVs, and the Mitsubishi converter.



I can understand why ESPN might use 720p Side-by-Side format for their initial roll-out of their 3D service since their whole 2D distribution system is already set up for 720p and the equipment used by distributers, eg.. Directv, require only minimal firmware updates to accomodate this format. However, since this is not a mandatory 3D format, as defined by the HDMI 1.4a spec. there may very well be 3DTVs coming out this year that will not support this format. I would expect ESPN as well as the satellite and cable companies to migrate to the 720p "Frame Packing" format (with full resolution 720p for each eye) over the next couple of years as new hardware (including new satellite and cable TV set top boxes) become available.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18756666
> 
> 
> Ah, thank you. Here's the source:
> http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...casting-espn3d
> 
> 
> It also says:
> http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...-to-get-espn3d
> 
> 
> "Do I need to call Comcast to get ESPN3D?
> 
> 
> Yes. While there is currently no additional charge for ESPN3D, you must contact Comcast to enable access to the ESPN3D channel. If you have the qualifying high-definition (HG) set-top box already in your home, there is no need to schedule a service call or get a new set-top box - access to ESPN3D can be enabled over the phone."





Thanks for letting us know. Indeed no wonder why it is not enabled as of yet. Not sure why they need to have customers call, just beyond my mind, oh well. Good to know that they at least updated information lol


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/18756699
> 
> 
> I can understand why ESPN might use 720p Side-by-Side format for their initial roll-out of their 3D service since their whole 2D distribution system is already set up for 720p and the equipment used by distributers, eg.. Directv, require only minimal firmware updates to accomodate this format. However, since this is not a mandatory 3D format, as defined by the HDMI 1.4a spec. there may very well be 3DTVs coming out this year that will not support this format. I would expect ESPN as well as the satellite and cable companies to migrate to the 720p "Frame Packing" format (with full resolution 720p for each eye) over the next couple of years as new hardware (including new satellite and cable TV set top boxes) become available.



That would be nice. Technically, this would require upgrading the distribution chain to use the MVC codec, upgrade the set top boxes with a more powerful DSP that can decode the primary and secondary 720p streams, and then output Frame Packing 720p60 (1280x1470p60) on HDMI.


It has been noted elsewhere in this forum that ESPN 3D will be 1080i60 SbS for the world cup, since the content is produced in 1080i50 SbS and they want to avoid to combine frame rate adaption with de-interlacing and scaling. I suppose they want to switch later to a 720p60 format, and maybe they will wise up and use 720p60 TnB instead of SbS.


----------



## pblomberg

In Florida ESPN 3D will be 790. The Masters 3D channel was 986 and is still there with no programming


----------



## Primetime19

Update: Spoke to Directv and came up with the following:


The receiver firmware is absolutely blocking a bunch of supported TV's (mine included - Mitsubishi 73738) HR22 still does not recoginize my TV (Mitsubishi 73738).


I have a brand new Mitsubishi 73738 that has the native side by side support built in, it's plugged directly into a HR22 with the 3D firmware upgrade using a HDMI 1.4a cable and channel 106 states the TV is not 3D capable.


I called D* and they said that they have no idea why it's not working except that the firmware upgrade did not include info for my TV model.


So much for exact specs...the receiver is blocking the signal.


By the way, the "3DC-100 dongle" mentioned on their website should actually be called the 3DA-1 adapter (which is included with the 3DC-1000 starter kit or sold separately).


----------



## scarabaeus

Man, 75 fruitless minutes on the phone with comcast. They do not have the "service codes" to activate ESPN3D until 6/11, so I have to call them back tomorrow morning around 5 a.m.


Furthermore, they have a list of "HD 3D capable" set top boxes, and my HD box is not on that list, neither is my TiVo. So, now it takes a "special" box to receive plain 1080i???


Oh, and my TiVo, unlike the Motorola box, lets me tune to channel 898. There is some orphaned 480i programming from some PBS station on that channel here in San Francisco.


----------



## scarabaeus

Seriously?

http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...-set-top-boxes 

http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...for-3d-viewing 


"Do I need a new cable box to view 3D programming?


The technology used to film and transmit shows and events in high-definition (HD) 3D requires that only specific digital video set-top boxes are able to receive and broadcast the 3D programming. Comcast offers several of these qualifying set-top boxes to our customers. If the HD set-top box in your home is included in this list of set-top boxes, you do not need to update your device.


Note: TiVo series 3 and Premiere HD/DVRs do not currently support the HD 3D format that ESPN3D will be broadcast in. For that reason, if you have a TiVo receiver, you may not have access to ESPN3D. You may contact TiVo customer service regarding any updates to their device firmware that will enable the device to receive 3D content."


It's friggin' 1080i! That was the whole point of using the side-by-side-HALF format instead of providing FULL HD resolution for each eye. What seems to be the problem? Do they insist on the EDID-VSDB and HDMI-VSI handshake, like DirecTV apparently does? Which does not work through HDMI 1.3 A/V-Receivers anyway.


----------



## scarabaeus

I think I'm getting to the bottom of it.


From this article:
http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art...d_Cup_Pipe.php 


"ESPN had initially planned to use Ericsson (formerly Tandberg) MPEG-2 encoders to backhaul signals from South Africa. But after testing Ericsson's new CExH42 MPEG-4 encoder a couple of months ago, it decided to make the move to MPEG-4."


And:


"ESPN will decode the left-and-right signals to baseband (uncompressed HD at 1.5 Gbps), then re-encode them in MPEG-4, at an average bit-rate of 20 Mbps each. The network will also be creating a "side-by-side", frame-compatible 3D feed in Johannesburg, as it has done with its previous 3D productions. It will multiplex that side-by-side feed, which will be encoded at 40 Mbps, with the left-and-right eye signals, then send the three streams back to the U.S. at a total payload of 80 Mbps."


So it seems that they are keeping it in MPEG4 over the Comcast and DirecTV networks, that's why only the newer boxes can receive it. The older generation boxes can only handle MPEG2.


----------



## Sound & Vision

I'm in MA.. It's one day before the Comcast launch and 334 is not showing up in my menu guide at all of either one of my two boxes. I have the full HD package. I also have the required DCX-3400 and DCX-3200 boxes. I wonder if I have to call and send a refresh to my boxes? I can't see why 334 is not up yet, atleast as "coming soon" channel. Just seems odd to me with less than 24hrs to launch.


I just called Comcast and they had to add a "check mark" to a selection box to add "3D" to my accounts package.. Channel 334 still didn't show up, they then refreshed both boxes still didn't show up.. They think it will be added later tonight. Who knows.. I'll call back tomorrow if I don't see it.. Atleast now I know for sure you have to call and have 3D added to your account.. It's free.


*Update; 334 showed up in the menu overnight.


----------



## paganel

Same here in MI. Called comcast today and activated the channel, but still don't even see the channel on the guide. They said it will appear on June 11, but I am a bit worried - 10 hours to go ...


----------



## Sound & Vision

The Comcast rep I spoke with gave me a special direct number only for 3D support.. It is 1-877-754-4313.


----------



## midnightman

I know people watched the Masters 3D with TiVo before, so what's the difference now? Does Comcast lie about not being able to use TiVo box, so we must get their DVRs?


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/18760289
> 
> 
> I know people watched the Masters 3D with TiVo before, so what's the difference now? Does Comcast lie about not being able to use TiVo box, so we must get their DVRs?



Apparently, they decided to use the switch to 3D for a switch to MPEG4 as well. Screw backwards compatibility!


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sound & Vision* /forum/post/18760082
> 
> 
> I'm in MA.. It's one day before the Comcast launch and 334 is not showing up in my menu guide at all of either one of my two boxes. I have the full HD package. I also have the required DCX-3400 and DCX-3200 boxes. I wonder if I have to call and send a refresh to my boxes? I can't see why 334 is not up yet, atleast as "coming soon" channel. Just seems odd to me with less than 24hrs to launch.
> 
> 
> I just called Comcast and they had to add a "check mark" to a selection box to add "3D" to my accounts package.. Channel 334 still didn't show up, they then refreshed both boxes still didn't show up.. They think it will be added later tonight. Who knows.. I'll call back tomorrow if I don't see it.. Atleast now I know for sure you have to call and have 3D added to your account.. It's free.






Ok, mine just showed up just now! I called the REP and ASKED for force restart or whatever they call it. It took 5 - 10 mins and it is finally appeared. You may able to see it without calling, just make sure you punch 334 and if it doesn't give them a call. As far as i was told, Channel should be in the system at midnight so by now it should very well be shown!


----------



## JRod0802




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WorldCup2010ESPN* /forum/post/18760357
> 
> 
> Ok, mine just showed up just now! I called the REP and ASKED for force restart or whatever they call it. It took 5 - 10 mins and it is finally appeared. You may able to see it without calling, just make sure you punch 334 and if it doesn't give them a call. As far as i was told, Channel should be in the system at midnight so by now it should very well be shown!



Congratulations man! I've been hoping you would get this since March. Enjoy the World Cup in 3D!


----------



## Darth Indy

They need to fix their freakin 5.1 audio dropouts first!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcus Carr

Added in Baltimore.


----------



## harti

What is the new website name of the ESPN 3D channel ?


----------



## harti

Well,

I just found an instruction, how they did it with

the Masters turnier at:
http://www.masters.com/3D/ 



To view the Masters 3D video via the Internet please first check the System Requirements and Detail Specifications to ensure you have the proper hardware and then follow these instructions below:


1. Ensure connectivity to the Internet

2. Open Stereoscopic or NVIDIA 3D Vision Video Player

3. Choose File>Open URL (from the menu)

4. Type or paste the URL into the text field and click OK.

5. Select the Layout and Aspect Ratio format, which is Side by Side, Left Image First with Aspect Ration 16:9.

6. If you are using the Steroscopic Player you may also need to specify the viewing method View>Viewing Method (from the menu).

7. Open video in full screen mode by double clicking the video window or selecting View>Full Screen Scaled.


Viewing URL - mms:// a424.l858442423.c8584.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/424/8584/v0001/reflector:42423 

If you are having trouble viewing the video in 3D, please consult the help for your system and verify other content is viewable in 3D. You may also want to refer to the support and help information regarding your video player and the setup process for your hardware. If you are using Stereoscopic Player for the first time, you may need to configure it for your particular 3D setup.


----------



## paganel

Shows up for me as well now - 5min to go...


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darth Indy* /forum/post/18760667
> 
> 
> They need to fix their freakin 5.1 audio dropouts first!!!!!!!!



I had a service guy at the house two weeks ago and had him listen to the audio drop outs.

He was saying, "but they (Motorola) said they fixed that ."


----------



## Timmay35

I live in Miami, I have all the 3d stuff ready to go. I am not getting ch790 on comcast. I called them and after 30 min the lady says, oh we are not rolling it out to your area (miami, dade) until June 29th. What a bunch of BS. I think it might not even work since I have the SA Explorer 8200 HD DVR. Is that even MPEG 4? I hate comcast what a bunch of BS! I am installing Direct TV today. Do I need to make sure they give me a certain receiver? H24?


----------



## oktoberrust11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timmay35* /forum/post/18761485
> 
> 
> I am installing Direct TV today. Do I need to make sure they give me a certain receiver? H24?



H21, H22, H23, H24 receivers all get the 3D software download.


----------



## harti

Now the first match between RSA and Mex is already running about 28 minutes, still 0:0.

So does anybody just already is watching this in 3D ?


Many thanks.


Regards, Stefan.


----------



## Timmay35

I just got off the phone with 3d specialist at comcast. After 30 min she says my Exploerer 8300hd is not compatible for 3d. I just got these boxes 2 weeks ago, i called and chated online to be sure these were the latest boxes offered in the "cisco/sa" area. I was ensured they were. I have a copy of the chat! They are all liars and don't know WTF they are talking about. I have d.network coming to install my new service this afternoon. I hate comcast so much right now. I only used it since i get free cable in my complex.


Here is the boxes you need.
http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...for-3d-viewing


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timmay35* /forum/post/18761485
> 
> 
> Do I need to make sure they give me a certain receiver? H24?



Anything but an H20 or HR20. The H24 receiver and HR24 DVR are the most recent and best, but supposedly H/HR21-23 will also work for 3D. DirecTV doesn't make it easy to order a specific model of receiver, unfortunately. If you can get in touch with your local DirecTV installers and make it clear to them what model(s) you will accept, that will probably work. Here is a discussion on dbstalk of equipment requirements for 3D: Televisions that support 3D on DirecTV receivers .


----------



## 1080i60

anyone can take a pic of ESPN3D ? (or is ESPNHD3D?)


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1080i60* /forum/post/18761710
> 
> 
> anyone can take a pic of ESPN3D ? (or is ESPNHD3D?)


 http://hd.engadget.com/2010/06/09/at...nch-for-a-fee/


----------



## GregLee

I'm watching it now on channel 106, but I can only see it as two horizontally compressed side-by-side frames, since I don't have a 3D TV. It doesn't seem to work to cross my eyes. I think to get a proper 3D effect I would have to uncross my eyes -- look at the screen wall-eyed -- and I haven't been able to do that yet.


----------



## Timmay35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregLee* /forum/post/18761617
> 
> 
> Anything but an H20 or HR20. The H24 receiver and HR24 DVR are the most recent and best, but supposedly H/HR21-23 will also work for 3D. DirecTV doesn't make it easy to order a specific model of receiver, unfortunately. If you can get in touch with your local DirecTV installers and make it clear to them what model(s) you will accept, that will probably work. Here is a discussion on dbstalk of equipment requirements for 3D: Televisions that support 3D on DirecTV receivers .



Ok I will insist on that especially after having outdated comcast equipment on my new C8000 Led TV. I am getting the mutliroom hddvr, 1 hd box and 1 sd box. I see now that only the hd box can connect to the dvr to playback. I get 1 hd and 1sd free with the new package but should I spend $99 and get an additional hd box (instead of the sd box) so it can playback from the dvr too? I called and asked and they said that if i changed the order it will have to pay install fees and change the appointment. Isn't the install the same? I guess I will just wait and ask the install guy myself. I am leaving work early to go home and supervise this, i want to insure it is 100% working with the latest equipment! lol thanks for your help.


Hey does a diplexer work so i can keep my cable internet on the same cable running thru the house as the new direct tv?


----------



## harti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregLee* /forum/post/18761877
> 
> 
> I'm watching it now on channel 106, but I can only see it as two horizontally compressed side-by-side frames, since I don't have a 3D TV. It doesn't seem to work to cross my eyes. I think to get a proper 3D effect I would have to uncross my eyes -- look at the screen wall-eyed -- and I haven't been able to do that yet.



Thanks for the info.


Is this a 1080i HD 60 fields/sec stream or what format does it have ?


Is it a cross eyed frame or a parallel eyed stream.


I also can adapt my eyes only to parallel eyed viewing,

with cross eyed viewing I have problems and can not achieve this

without glasses.



Many thanks.


Regards, Stefan.


----------



## djc998

Greg:


How are you getting DirecTV to show through your TV even though you do not have a compatable TV Set. It needs to detect it is compatible. Are you using a different HDMI Cable? Or using Component?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregLee* /forum/post/18761877
> 
> 
> I'm watching it now on channel 106, but I can only see it as two horizontally compressed side-by-side frames, since I don't have a 3D TV. It doesn't seem to work to cross my eyes. I think to get a proper 3D effect I would have to uncross my eyes -- look at the screen wall-eyed -- and I haven't been able to do that yet.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timmay35* /forum/post/18761613
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with 3d specialist at comcast. After 30 min she says my Exploerer 8300hd is not compatible for 3d. I just got these boxes 2 weeks ago, i called and chated online to be sure these were the latest boxes offered in the "cisco/sa" area. I was ensured they were. I have a copy of the chat! They are all liars and don't know WTF they are talking about. I have d.network coming to install my new service this afternoon. I hate comcast so much right now. I only used it since i get free cable in my complex.
> 
> 
> Here is the boxes you need.
> http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...for-3d-viewing



We know for a fact this is incorrect, at least as far as the technology goes. In April, The Masters in 3D was available to all Comcast HD STB's, including those with DVI output.


In Detroit, the 3D channel is 334, but to activate it you have to call them for '3D Authorization'.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harti* /forum/post/18761965
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> Is this a 1080i HD 60 fields/sec stream or what format does it have ?
> 
> 
> Is it a cross eyed frame or a parallel eyed stream.
> 
> 
> I also can adapt my eyes only to parallel eyed viewing,
> 
> with cross eyed viewing I have problems and can not achieve this
> 
> without glasses.
> 
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> 
> Regards, Stefan.



The format is 1080i, side-by-side, and the source is a set-top-box from one of the participating carriers, which to my knowledge are Comcast, DirecTV, and AT&T U-verse.


----------



## Timmay35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18762005
> 
> 
> We know for a fact that is incorrect. In April, The Masters in 3D was available to all Comcast HD STB's, including those with DVI output.
> 
> 
> In Detroit, the 3D channel is 334, but to activate it you have to call them for '3D Authorization'.



She did say for "this version of 3d, and the 3d service" maybe it is slightly different than the masters one? They are full of BS. I hate em, I hate em, I hate em.


----------



## walford

The masters was MPEG2 encoded 1080i SbS format.

It is reported that the World cup is MPEG4 encoded 720p SbS format.

If this is true and the users box can not decode MPEG4 then as newer box would be needed.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18762070
> 
> 
> The masters was MPEG2 encoded 1080i SbS format.
> 
> It is reported that the World cup is MPEG4 encoded 720p SbS format.
> 
> If this is true and the users box can not decode MPEG4 then as newer box would be needed.



Not sure if that's correct.


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timmay35* /forum/post/18761883
> 
> 
> I am getting the mutliroom hddvr, 1 hd box and 1 sd box. I see now that only the hd box can connect to the dvr to playback.
> 
> Hey does a diplexer work so i can keep my cable internet on the same cable running thru the house as the new direct tv?



DirecTV claims not to distinguish among models in their inventory system, so it's possible that the installer's truck might be sent out with an HR20 for you, even though you've ordered an HR24 (for example). If you are determined to get an HR24, you have to check what the installer has brought before the installation begins, and if he has brought the wrong model, be prepared to send him away and reschedule your installation for another day.


A multiroom setup would usually be an HD receiver+DVR, like the HR24, and an HD receiver (no DVR), like the H24. It wouldn't make any sense to give you an SD box which couldn't play things from the DVR.


All I know about diplexers is that they don't always work with DirecTV equipment because frequencies interfere. I don't whether one will work for you.


You could get expert answers to these technical questions about installation on dbstalk: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=113 .


----------



## Ken H

AT&T topic merged here.


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djc998* /forum/post/18761974
> 
> 
> Greg:
> 
> 
> How are you getting DirecTV to show through your TV even though you do not have a compatable TV Set.



I don't know -- it's a mystery. It shouldn't be working. Perhaps it's an error in the DirecTV software. I'm connected to the TV through a 2010 Pioneer AVR, so one wild theory is that the Pioneer engineers, trying to get a product out the door, used a shortcut to support HDMI 1.4a and had the receiver supply EDID 3D info saying "yes, I can do SbS", regardless of what the connected display device says its capabilities are.


----------



## djc998

Greg:


Interested what the model is on your Pioneer that is allowing this. I am trying to hook the DirecTV 3D to a Passive 3D System and only way possible is that I pass the DirecTV Signal into my PC through Live Capture but i need the set top box to allow the 3d and the split using StereoScopic Player for playing the Side by Side.


Dennis



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregLee* /forum/post/18762253
> 
> 
> I don't know -- it's a mystery. It shouldn't be working. Perhaps it's an error in the DirecTV software. I'm connected to the TV through a 2010 Pioneer AVR, so one wild theory is that the Pioneer engineers, trying to get a product out the door, used a shortcut to support HDMI 1.4a and had the receiver supply EDID 3D info saying "yes, I can do SbS", regardless of what the connected display device says its capabilities are.


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harti* /forum/post/18761965
> 
> 
> Is this a 1080i HD 60 fields/sec stream or what format does it have ?



It's hard to say. I think it is 1080i/60, but the format could be changed by my satellite receiver, by my AVR, or by my TV. When I set my AVR to pass the HDMI signal without upscaling and hit the TV's Info button, it says "[email protected]". (The TV is 720p, but it accepts other resolutions.)


> Quote:
> Is it a cross eyed frame or a parallel eyed stream.



Tentatively, I'll say parallel. I can move my eyes both ways, but I can only adapt to parallel to a small extent, and I haven't been able to diverge onto the ESPN 3D picture, yet.


> Quote:
> How do you receive this stream ?



DirecTV satellite.


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djc998* /forum/post/18762294
> 
> 
> Interested what the model is on your Pioneer that is allowing this.



vsx-1020-k.


----------



## harti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18762033
> 
> 
> The format is 720p, side-by-side, and the source is a set-top-box from one of the participating carriers, which to my knowledge are Comcast, DirecTV, and AT&T U-verse.




So every frame for each eye is only 640 x 720 size with

30 Hz frame rate for each eye ?


Can anybody please post a screenshot on a normal HD TV set,

which displays it side by side ?

Is the x axis 640 pixels still anamorph compressed from its original

source to get more horizontal resolution ?



Many thanks.


Regards, Stefan.


----------



## rjcc

Just in case there was still any question about it being in MPEG-4, I received this from Comcast:



> Quote:
> Customers will need a Comcast set top box capable of receiving content in MPEG4 format to enjoy ESPN 3D and additional 3D content offered in the future. Carrying 3D content in MPEG4 format allows for greater efficiency with our network capacity, and will allow us to add even more 3D content going forward, both for linear channels and OnDemand content.


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harti* /forum/post/18762409
> 
> 
> Can anybody please post a screenshot on a normal HD TV set,
> 
> which displays it side by side ?



I'm not set up to do that very easily, but my screen looks just like the picture Casey Bryson posted here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...1&postcount=93 . It is anamorphically compressed.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjcc* /forum/post/18762410
> 
> 
> Just in case there was still any question about it being in MPEG-4, I received this from Comcast:



Thanks for the info. Looks like I stand corrected.


Assuming that's the case, the STB from info from Timmay35 would also be correct.


Timmay35,

Call and have them deliver a new STB that is MPEG4 capable, if they have them for your area.


----------



## harti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregLee* /forum/post/18762471
> 
> 
> I'm not set up to do that very easily, but my screen looks just like the picture Casey Bryson posted here:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...1&postcount=93 . It is anamorphically compressed.



Okay, I see, yes, I was able to view this without glasses,

it seems to be the parallel view.


You only need to go away a lot from your TV, so your eyes

will be able to superimpose both frames into the center,

then you will see it in 3D.


But parallel viewing without glasses has the disadvantage that the 3D picture

is only pretty small in the center and you see 2 non 3D ghot pictures

besides it...


In the real 3D TV set probably these anamorph compressed 640 horizontal

pixels are again decompressed to full 1280 pixels and then ech frame for

each eye is displayed after the other in full 1280x720p and the LCD shutterglas then lets each eye only see the 1280x720p frame, what it was supposed to get . But it is probaby only 30 frames per second per eye

and not 60frames/sec per eye as on 3D Bluray discs, right ?


So does it still flicker a lot ?


Can somebody tell this already who has a real 3D TV already ?


Many thanks.


Regards, Stefan.


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harti* /forum/post/18762568
> 
> 
> In the real 3D TV set probably these anamorph compressed 640 horizontal
> 
> pixels are again decompressed to full 1280 pixels and then ech frame for
> 
> each eye is displayed after the other in full 1280x720p and the LCD shutterglas then lets each eye only see the 1280x720p frame, what it was supposed to get . But it is probaby only 30 frames per second per eye
> 
> and not 60frames/sec per eye as on 3D Bluray discs, right ?



No,you get 60 Hz per eye, 120 Hz total.


The stream is 1280x720p60, containing the left and right eye view with 640x720p60 each, next to each other (left eye view on the left, right on right, ergo parallel view)


The TV is expanding these, first the left 640x720p portion to 1280x720p, then, 1/120th second later, the right 640x720p portion to 1280x720p. Then another 1/120 second later, it starts over with the next left frame.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harti* /forum/post/18762568
> 
> 
> 
> In the real 3D TV set probably these anamorph compressed 640 horizontal
> 
> pixels are again decompressed to full 1280 pixels and then ech frame for
> 
> each eye is displayed after the other in full 1280x720p and the LCD shutterglas then lets each eye only see the 1280x720p frame, what it was supposed to get . But it is probaby only 30 frames per second per eye
> 
> and not 60frames/sec per eye as on 3D Bluray discs, right ?
> 
> 
> So does it still flicker a lot ?
> 
> 
> Can somebody tell this already who has a real 3D TV already ?



ESPN 3D has no flicker associated with it's feed.


The difference between what ESPN 3D is doing, which again is called Side by Side 3D, and Blu-ray 3D, is that Blu-Ray outputs full left and right eye images in sequential order that the 3DTV displays each 60 times a second. The result is full HD horizontal resolution compared to half horizontal resolution of SbS, but both have 60 images per second for each eye.


Having said that, the SbS 3D format can look very, very good, if implemented correctly.


----------



## harti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18762701
> 
> 
> No.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18762660
> 
> 
> No,you get 60 Hz per eye, 120 Hz total.
> 
> 
> The stream is 1280x720p60,.



Ahh, I see, I thought it was only 720p30Hz.


Okay, I see, yes, then it is right, that each eye gets a 640 x 720

anamorph compressed picture decompressed to 1280x720 with 60 Hz.


----------



## shadowvex

Anyone having success pulling the broadcast through the Stereoscopic Player? I'm able to get the side by side feed (via Comcast) into my PC via capture card and out to my HD66 projector. I have Xpand's x102 glasses. I'm thinking I need to have this side by side format converted to field sequential? Is this possible, or is my thinking off here?


Cheers!


----------



## djc998

I am thinking you may need an active stereo Video Card. Liek a Quadro Card from Nvidia that supports quadbuffered stereo if you are running it through Stereo Player.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowvex* /forum/post/18762842
> 
> 
> Anyone having success pulling the broadcast through the Stereoscopic Player? I'm able to get the side by side feed (via Comcast) into my PC via capture card and out to my HD66 projector. I have Xpand's x102 glasses. I'm thinking I need to have this side by side format converted to field sequential? Is this possible, or is my thinking off here?
> 
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjcc* /forum/post/18762410
> 
> 
> Just in case there was still any question about it being in MPEG-4, I received this from Comcast:



Are the Moto DCH34XX series HDDVRs MPEG4?

If not, what will we need for Comcast 3D?


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18762938
> 
> 
> Are the Moto DCH34XX series HDDVRs MPEG4?
> 
> If not, what will we need for Comcast 3D?



See the link posted earlier today to the Comcast 3D web site. http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...-set-top-boxes 



HD 3D capable set top box make and models offered by Comcast:


Motorola DCX3200 (HD set-top box)



Motorola DCX3400 or DCX3416 (HD/DVR set-top box)



Cisco (Scientific Atlanta) RNG150 (HD set-top box)



Cisco (Scientific Atlanta) RNG200 (HD/DVR set-top box)



Pace RNG110 (HD set-top box)



Samsung RNG150 (HD set-top box)


----------



## harti

For encoding to the Stereoskopic player

from 3Dtv.at you need to

use probably Windows Media Encoder

to capture the stream from your capture card.


If somebody has a HDMI capture card, just try it with

Windows Media Encoder and look at these

specs:

http://www.3dtv.at/Knowhow/Index_en.aspx 


Regards, Stefan.


----------



## djc998

Did you try to use File > Open TV?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowvex* /forum/post/18762842
> 
> 
> Anyone having success pulling the broadcast through the Stereoscopic Player? I'm able to get the side by side feed (via Comcast) into my PC via capture card and out to my HD66 projector. I have Xpand's x102 glasses. I'm thinking I need to have this side by side format converted to field sequential? Is this possible, or is my thinking off here?
> 
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## labdog

Hi All,

The easiest way to get the channel activatied is to call Comcast for your area... provided it's available. They will verify you have an HD capable cable box the 3D TV, then they will activate the channel (this is not done by default) ... in my case for South Seattle it is channel 898. Once the 3D presentation is over the channel will go blank unil the next presentation... That will be June 12 @ 6:30 AM for me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## harti

Hi,

I just see, you need to use the Stereoskopic Multiplexer to stream in Realtime:

http://www.3dtv.at/Products/Multiplexer/Index_en.aspx 


There is a free download for it with just watermarking enabled..

But to test it you could try it...


Hope this helps.



Regards, Stefan.


----------



## shadowvex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harti* /forum/post/18763069
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just see, you need to use the Stereoskopic Multiplexer to stream in Realtime:
> 
> http://www.3dtv.at/Products/Multiplexer/Index_en.aspx
> 
> 
> There is a free download for it with just watermarking enabled..
> 
> But to test it you could try it...
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Stefan.



Thanks Stefan, I'm going to try that out now!


----------



## Primetime19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregLee* /forum/post/18762253
> 
> 
> I don't know -- it's a mystery. It shouldn't be working. Perhaps it's an error in the DirecTV software. I'm connected to the TV through a 2010 Pioneer AVR, so one wild theory is that the Pioneer engineers, trying to get a product out the door, used a shortcut to support HDMI 1.4a and had the receiver supply EDID 3D info saying "yes, I can do SbS", regardless of what the connected display device says its capabilities are.



Other Samsung DLP owners have also said they received the SbS broadcast as well. This happened because D* included their EDID's as being supported (in error).


They didn't included the Mits 738 and 838 series EDIDs though, just the upcoming adapter's EDID.


In short, D* screwed up, twice.


Regarding your situation...I have a brand new ONKYO 1.4 HDMI A/V sitting here waiting to get installed by me. I will pass through and see what happens.


----------



## Primetime19

Did not work, still got same "this program can not be viewed because this TV is not 3D capable". Ordering the Gefen.


----------



## shadowvex

My problem... SOLVED!


Got it to work via Comcast -> Motorolla DCH3200 -> AverTV HD Capture Card -> Optoma HD66 Projector by using Stereoscopic player and setting the layout to side by side, left image first, and setting the aspect ratio to 16:9 !


Yay!


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18763132
> 
> 
> Other Samsung DLP owners have also said they received the SbS broadcast as well. This happened because D* included their EDID's as being supported (in error).
> 
> 
> They didn't included the Mits 738 and 838 series EDIDs though, just the upcoming adapter's EDID.
> 
> 
> In short, D* screwed up, twice.
> 
> 
> Regarding your situation...I have a brand new ONKYO 1.4 HDMI A/V sitting here waiting to get installed by me. I will pass through and see what happens.



I tried viewing the DirectTv feed into my 61a750 (in HDMI slot 3) and it said I didn't have a 3D capable display. I couldn't even switch the TV to 3D mode like I could with the PS3. Maybe it's the HDMI cable?


Edit: My channel 106 is grayed out (but says I can't view it because it's not connected to a 3D tv), do other people with Samsungs have the same problem?


----------



## djc998

Tommorrow I will be testing HR23-700-> AverTV HD Capture Card > Sterescopic Player > Two Panosonic Projectors.


Had to next day the capture card from Amazon. I think this card is going to sell out quick.


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harti* /forum/post/18762822
> 
> 
> ... a 640 x 720
> 
> anamorph compressed picture decompressed to 1280x720 with 60 Hz.



In case anyone interested missed it, Waltm posted this link to an article claiming that ESPN's 3D feed is 1080i/60 encoded in MPEG4.


----------



## shadowvex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djc998* /forum/post/18763298
> 
> 
> Tommorrow I will be testing HR23-700-> AverTV HD Capture Card > Sterescopic Player > Two Panosonic Projectors.
> 
> 
> Had to next day the capture card from Amazon. I think this card is going to sell out quick.



I think discussing the Stereoscopic Player in this thread my be slightly off topic, however we know it will help you get your HR23-700 feed to your projectors. I can offer this small tip - Get the latest 06/04/2010 drivers from avermedia, and in order for you to actually get the Stereoscopic Viewer to work in live mode you'll need to start that program first, go to live mode, select the avertv capture hardware as an input, and then launch the avertv media center software. For some reason you have to launch the avertv media center software in order for the feed to show up in the Stereoscopic Viewer!


Good Luck!


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowvex* /forum/post/18763243
> 
> 
> My problem... SOLVED!
> 
> 
> Got it to work via Comcast -> Motorolla DCH3200 -> AverTV HD Capture Card -> Optoma HD66 Projector by using Stereoscopic player and setting the layout to side by side, left image first, and setting the aspect ratio to 16:9 !
> 
> 
> Yay!



Good for you! Is that really with a DCH3200, or do you have the DCX3200? The DCH would be great, that's what I have, too, and Comcast told me "No 3D for you!".


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregLee* /forum/post/18763357
> 
> 
> In case anyone interested missed it, Waltm posted this link to an article claiming that ESPN's 3D feed is 1080i/60 encoded in MPEG4.



MPEG4 yes. 1080i maybe, 720p maybe.


There seems to be some confusion on this, as Broadcast Engineering's Michael Grotticelli says the ESPN 3D feed is 720p, 60fps side-by-side format.


Here is the quote from the Broadcasting & Cable article:


> Quote:
> (ESPN) will deliver the 3D World Cup coverage to DirecTV and Comcast in the 1080i/60 HD format, which will then be transmitted to consumers in the side-by-side "frame-compatible" 3D format supported by both new 3D TVs and existing set-top boxes....
> 
> 
> ....While ESPN plans to produce its 3D events going forward in 720p/60, it may continue to deliver ESPN 3D in 1080i/60 to certain operators, depending on their requirements.



Here is the quote from the Broadcast Engineering article:


> Quote:
> ESPN....will be airing 3-D content using a 720p, 60fps side-by-side format for its World Cup coverage.


 http://blog.broadcastengineering.com...-side-by-side/ 


I thought after The Masters, which was 1080i SbS, that ESPN would stick with that, but at this point who knows?


If any one with the DirecTV box can put it in native mode, maybe that would tell us.


----------



## Ken H

From Broadcast Engineering



> Quote:
> Host broadcaster HBS captures World Cup in 3-D for international broadcasters
> 
> 
> By Michael Grotticelli
> 
> 
> Switzerland's Host Broadcast Services (HBS), the official host broadcaster for the 2010 World Cup in South Africa (as well as the 2014 World Cup in Brazil), is producing virtually all of the high-definition coverage and providing unilateral HD production, transmission, commentary facilities and associated services for world broadcasters.
> 
> 
> This year, it has designed, built and installed most of the equipment at the 30,000sq-ft International Broadcast Center (IBC) and the multilateral and unilateral broadcast facilities at every venue in South Africa. More than 30 HD cameras will be used per game for the 2-D production (only 25 cameras were used in the 2006 World Cup).
> 
> 
> For most of the 3-D coverage, which will be used by a variety of international broadcasters, including ESPN in the United States, HBS is working with 3-D production specialists Can Communicate, which will deploy dozens of Sony HDC-1500 HD cameras and a total of 32 Canon HJ22ex7.6B portable HD ENG lenses mounted on Element Technica 3-D rigs. Sony 3-D processors will be employed to manipulate the convergence of the dual-camera (left eye/right eye) images.
> 
> 
> Can Communicate will use a minimum of seven 3-D cameras for each match, supported by production trucks from Telegenic (UK) and AMP VisualTV (France) that were airlifted to South Africa.
> 
> 
> Canon lenses, like the HJ22ex7.6BIRSE-IASE, will be used for 2-D and 3-D content acquisition.
> 
> 
> Two redundant 3-D signals will be sent via satellite to European theaters and homes via London using eight International Datacasting encoders (two at each of four venues) with integrated Sensio Technologies 3-D processing.
> 
> 
> These rigs will be placed within strategic venues, including the newly renovated Orlando Stadium in Johannesburg where the opening ceremonies will take place.
> 
> 
> HBS' entire operation will involve more than 2000 staff from 50 countries, and more than 1000 will be employed locally in South Africa. More than 350 interns will benefit from a significant investment in training.
> 
> 
> As the host broadcaster, HBS will produce 15 distinct feeds, generating 2200 hours of 3-D and HD coverage combined.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18763560
> 
> 
> Good for you! Is that really with a DCH3200, or do you have the DCX3200? The DCH would be great, that's what I have, too, and Comcast told me "No 3D for you!".



Right. I've learned that we apparently need MPEG4 capable DVRs, such as the DCX series. The DCH is only MPEG2.


----------



## wiggo

On Directv, it's 1080i. In fact this morning before the game started there was a black card up for several minutes with nothing on it except "1080i" toward the top left corner. Then the Directv 3D logo came up in 1080i. (I run my receiver in "native" and my display alerts me whenever the resolution changes).


----------



## shadowvex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18763560
> 
> 
> Good for you! Is that really with a DCH3200, or do you have the DCX3200? The DCH would be great, that's what I have, too, and Comcast told me "No 3D for you!".



Yes! Just checked again, it is the DCH3200. And for the record, I am using component out to my Onkyo TX-SR706 since the HDMI was really flakey. Monday, Comcast are brining out a Pace RNG (not sure what model number) to see if we can get the HDMI working to my Onkyo. I'll be sure to post the results










Also, Comcast, from my experience are not that knowledgeable with the ESPN 3D streaming. I did have to call in and have them "activate" the channel this morning. The person on the phone had to put me on hold and talk with someone else because he wasn't sure exactly what he had to do to activate it. Nonetheless the channel was alive within 10 minutes of my phone call. I say, call and activate, tell them you have a 3D capable box, TV, glasses, etc.. jump through the hoops and have them send the signal your way


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiggo* /forum/post/18763698
> 
> 
> On Directv, it's 1080i. In fact this morning before the game started there was a black card up for several minutes with nothing on it except "1080i" toward the top left corner. Then the Directv 3D logo came up in 1080i. (I run my receiver in "native" and my display alerts me whenever the resolution changes).



Makes sense to me.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowvex* /forum/post/18763765
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Comcast, from my experience are not that knowledgeable with the ESPN 3D streaming.



Although the EPSN 3D channel is not a stream, it's a broadcast, saying Comcast is not that knowledgeable about 3D is an understatement. Same can be said for DirecTV.


----------



## Primetime19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18763270
> 
> 
> I tried viewing the DirectTv feed into my 61a750 (in HDMI slot 3) and it said I didn't have a 3D capable display. I couldn't even switch the TV to 3D mode like I could with the PS3. Maybe it's the HDMI cable?
> 
> 
> Edit: My channel 106 is grayed out (but says I can't view it because it's not connected to a 3D tv), do other people with Samsungs have the same problem?



Your TV requires checkerboard input, Directv is Side by side so yours won't work unless you get some adapters to go stereoscopic. See the posts in this thread.


----------



## bdraw

With all the confusion I reached out to ESPN and they confirmed that the World Cup signal out of Bristol is 1080i side by side MPEG4, but the ESPN produced content will be 720p side by side MPEG4.


I was lucky enough to be on the ESPN campus for the launch and it was really great. Everyone seemed to be excited about 3D, but then again who else would make the trip to Bristol for a 3D channel launch except those that are excited about 3D?


We wrote up a few posts and recorded a long video segment all over campus for The Engadget Show. It should be posted online next weekend.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdraw* /forum/post/18763995
> 
> 
> With all the confusion I reached out to ESPN and they confirmed that the World Cup signal out of Bristol is 1080i side by side MPEG4, but the ESPN produced content will be 720p side by side MPEG4.



So the correct answer is....both. Thanks for clearing that up, Ben.


----------



## bdraw

Right, but the first ESPN produced 3D broadcast is of the Home Run Derby on July 12th. So it'll be 1080i until then.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdraw* /forum/post/18764008
> 
> 
> Right, but the first ESPN produced 3D broadcast is of the Home Run Derby on July 12th. So it'll be 1080i until then.



This will be a good trivia answer, in the near future.


----------



## bdraw

Well, ESPN has already produced a few other 3D events like The Globetrotters on Feb 25th, USC vs Ohio State on Sept 12th 2009 and the X-Games 3D movie. And ESPN participated in The Masters 3D production. So the Home Run Derby will be the first live national 3D broadcast on ESPN 3D that they produced. But yeah, a good trivia question.

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/03/04/es...ball-producti/ 
http://articles.latimes.com/2009/aug...sp-usc-3d-tv24


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdraw* /forum/post/18764054
> 
> 
> Well, ESPN has already produced a few other 3D events like The Globetrotters on Feb 25th, USC vs Ohio State on Sept 12th 2009 and the X-Games 3D movie. And ESPN participated in The Masters 3D production. So the Home Run Derby will be the first live national 3D broadcast on ESPN 3D that they produced. But yeah, a good trivia question.



I meant the 1080i part.


----------



## walford

AFAIK ESPN-3D has no plans to broadcast all progams in the same resolution.

I expect that events such as Golf would be in 1080i SbS to maximixe the resolution detail. And I expect that small court events such as Hockey or Basketball would be in 720p TnB. Apparently they have selected 720p SbS for soccer and they will probably use it for football also since they have large playing fields and both resolution detail and a fast frame rate are important.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18763915
> 
> 
> Your TV requires checkerboard input, Directv is Side by side so yours won't work unless you get some adapters to go stereoscopic. *See the posts in this thread.*



People were saying their Samsung DLPs were displaying a sbs image. Posts in this very thread said that, which is why I tried to replicate those results. I'm well aware to see actual 3D images I need checkerboard.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18764098
> 
> 
> AFAIK ESPN-3D has no plans to broadcast all progams in the same resolution.



They'll settle on 720p once the World Cup is over.


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18764100
> 
> 
> People were saying their Samsung DLPs were displaying a sbs image. Posts in this very thread said that, ...



I must have missed those posts. On the off chance you are referring to one of my posts, I didn't say such a thing, because I do not have a DLP. I do see a sbs image, but not on a DLP.


----------



## bdraw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18764168
> 
> 
> They'll settle on 720p once the World Cup is over.



That is correct, at the event they expressed their love for 720p. In fact I believe the only reason they used 1080i this time was because the company who produced the events did it in 1080i50 and ESPN couldn't get it to convert to 720p60 3D with desirable results.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdraw* /forum/post/18764260
> 
> 
> That is correct, at the event they expressed their love for 720p. In fact I believe the only reason they used 1080i this time was because the company who produced the events did it in 1080i50 and ESPN couldn't get it to convert to 720p60 3D with desirable results.



Exactly.


After The Masters, I thought there may have been the chance for 3D they would have gone with 1080i for the greater horizontal resolution, but it does not surprise me in the least 720p is the choice.


Anyone I've ever met from ESPN or ABC has 720p running in their veins.


----------



## Sevenfeet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18763841
> 
> 
> Although the EPSN 3D channel is not a stream, it's a broadcast, saying Comcast is not that knowledgeable about 3D is an understatement. Same can be said for DirecTV.



What amazes me is that it seems that nobody from ESPN, Comcast, DirecTV, AT&T U-Verse or anyone else bringing this broadcast to customers even thought about reaching out to either AVSForum or Satelliteguys weeks in advance when these decisions had been made. For 3D television buyers, many of them on on this forum as it is the singular discussion place for early adopters in HDTV technology. If any of them are looking to make the World Cup 3D broadcast as seamless as possible to the viewers and they knew that the equipment demands may change from the Masters broadcast, wouldn't you want to get the word out in advance?


The fact that this forum had to reach out to any of these media companies for clarification and a technical explanation speaks volumes on their overall customer service issues. And at this point, I wouldn't be surprised if Tivo is just finding all about this now since probably nobody made a phone call to them either.


Inexcusable.


----------



## redsoxfan_1

requirements:

http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...7-d5f14b49c44a 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chuckywang* /forum/post/18740817
> 
> 
> Chicagoland here ... I see no listing for ESPN 3D for Comcast. If anybody in my area does, please post.


----------



## shadowvex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18763841
> 
> 
> Although the EPSN 3D channel is not a stream, it's a broadcast, saying Comcast is not that knowledgeable about 3D is an understatement. Same can be said for DirecTV.



Thanks for the correction!


----------



## midnightman

I'd like to know if many of you got screwed by Comcast when they said ESPN3D was not available yet in their areas (me included







)


----------



## Clark Burk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/18764541
> 
> 
> I'd like to know if many of you got screwed by Comcast when they said ESPN3D was not available yet in their areas (me included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



I think it just started today. It's good in my area, but the selection is a bit skimpy. Only one game tomorrow around 9AM, and another on Sunday. I'm still waiting for my 3D TV so I've got it scheduled to record the games. At least when my TV comes I'll have something to watch in 3D.


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowvex* /forum/post/18763765
> 
> 
> Yes! Just checked again, it is the DCH3200.



Unfortunately, I was not able to confirm this on my DCH3200. Had the Rep turn on the billing code for ESPN3D, but the only result on the DCH and on my TiVo was that the old "Masters" 3DTV channel moved from 897 to 896. The DCH does not show channel 898 in the guide, or lets me tune to it.


On the Tivo it shows up as "!!!!!ESPN 3D" in the channel list and I can tune to it, but there is no signal. I'll try that again tomorrow morning when the next game is on. What I'll also try, if it lets me record that channel, is to transfer it to my mac and play the file with an MPEG4 player app.


My guess is you got "lucky" and your comcast headend is re-encoding the ESPN3D channel in MPEG2 when they apply more compression.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18765025
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I was not able to confirm this on my DCH3200. Had the Rep turn on the billing code for ESPN3D, but the only result on the DCH and on my TiVo was that the old "Masters" 3DTV channel moved from 897 to 896. The DCH does not show channel 898 in the guide, or lets me tune to it.



Unless ESPN 3D on the air, it does not show up in the iGuide, at least on a DCT in Detroit.



> Quote:
> On the Tivo it shows up as "!!!!!ESPN 3D" in the channel list and I can tune to it, but there is no signal. I'll try that again tomorrow morning when the next game is on. What I'll also try, if it lets me record that channel, is to transfer it to my mac and play the file with an MPEG4 player app.



Let us know how that goes.



> Quote:
> My guess is you got "lucky" and your comcast headend is re-encoding the ESPN3D channel in MPEG2 when they apply more compression.



Since the DCH series is not MPEG4 compatible, if what we've heard about the channel being MPEG4 is correct, somewhere it was transcoded to MPEG2. Or, it was MPEG2 all along.


----------



## chuckywang

Twice I've called Comcast to activate ESPN 3D and twice they said they've done it. However, the channel still does not show up. I called the 3D help line and the analyst I talked to said it's something on their end that they are working to fix. There is no time frame for when ESPN 3D will be up and running.


Anybody else get this?


----------



## bdraw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18765025
> 
> 
> On the Tivo it shows up as "!!!!!ESPN 3D" in the channel list and I can tune to it, but there is no signal. I'll try that again tomorrow morning when the next game is on. What I'll also try, if it lets me record that channel, is to transfer it to my mac and play the file with an MPEG4 player app.



If it doesn't work on the TiVo HD then I'd expect it is TiVo's problem to resolve. I know for a fact that the HD chip supports MPEG4 but who knows if it is supported in the software. It'll be interesting to hear if TiVo To Go works. I know that The Masters wasn't marked Copy Once, not sure about the FIFA matches.


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdraw* /forum/post/18765572
> 
> 
> If it doesn't work on the TiVo HD then I'd expect it is TiVo's problem to resolve. I know for a fact that the HD chip supports MPEG4 but who knows if it is supported in the software. It'll be interesting to hear if TiVo To Go works. I know that The Masters wasn't marked Copy Once, not sure about the FIFA matches.



OK, here are my results so far:


The TiVo records some data, but can neiter play the recording nor the live video. Recordings are about 4.25 Gig per hour.


After the recording is done, the TiVo immediately discards the recording, I suppose because it can not determine any valid video data in the file.


I was not able to get the files onto my mac with Tivo Transfer, since it does not let me transfer files that are still recording, and that's the only time they show up in the transfer list.


Time for TiVo to add MPEG4 support. Let's see if they can make it happen before the final on July 11th.


And the DCH3200 still does not show anything in the guide, or lets me tune to channel 898.


----------



## Timmay35

I am watching espn in 3d now amazing!!!! I got rid of comcrap and got the new hr24 receiver from direct tv. The quality is so much better.


1 question I have is does it only output stereo sound thru hdmi into the stereo?? The installer said I would have to use the optical out for surround


----------



## shadowvex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timmay35* /forum/post/18765866
> 
> 
> I am watching espn in 3d now amazing!!!! I got rid of comcrap and got the new hr24 receiver from direct tv. The quality is so much better.
> 
> 
> 1 question I have is does it only output stereo sound thru hdmi into the stereo?? The installer said I would have to use the optical out for surround



I am currently getting audio via optical and a Comcast box....


----------



## Jimmy

World Cup 3D from Comcast is working here in central Maryland on Ch. 980. Thing is, I searched all day yesterday for the channel and it doesn't show up as ESPN 3D, just ESPN. When you go to the channel, it is in 3D. You may have to actually go to your ESPN channels in your area to find it, or have someone on here tell you where it is at.


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Timmay35* /forum/post/18765866
> 
> 
> I am watching espn in 3d now amazing!!!! I got rid of comcrap and got the new hr24 receiver from direct tv. The quality is so much better.
> 
> 
> 1 question I have is does it only output stereo sound thru hdmi into the stereo?? The installer said I would have to use the optical out for surround



I am a recently 13 year ex-Directv customer and I can tell everyone that my Comcast is as clear and sharp as what Directv was/is. I think Comcast must have done something right in the last year because it didn't use to be this good. Even the SD stuff looks HD.


Don't know about the sound on HDMI as I always ran optical out of my DTV box. I did like the control that I had with the audio options with the DTV box. Can't do anything with it on the Comcast box and audio switches back and forth from Dolby to much.


----------



## conversr

Well, nothing is showing up, either on the guide or by direct tuning to channels in the 800's and 900's. Since I'm using a Tivo HD with cable card on Comcast Montgomery County, it looks like I may have a problem getting 3D. I'll keep researching the issue.


----------



## Offline

Thought I would add a quick screenshot of one of the matches being shown in 3D on SBS in Australia. Props to them for getting all games live and most in HD as well as 15 of them in 3D. I don't have a 3DTV so cannot comment on how it looks but it is interesting to show.

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## redsoxfan_1

I am watching the broadcast now and I used the settings posted recently. IMO it is just OK. The full field wide angle shots are the least impressive. Some of the other angles (behind the goal) are pretty cool, but overall there is a lot of noise in the picture. I can't watch it for more than 15 minutes or so. That being said, I don't think the regular HD ESPN broadcast is very good so since the 3D is building on that, I guess I can't expect that great of a PQ.


----------



## volcanopele

offline, neither do I, but from the screen shot you posted, you can get a 3D effect using cross-eyed stereo. Not too bad, you get some depth-of-field from the side of the field closer and further away from the camera.


----------



## shadowvex

Did you call Comcast and have the activate the channel? fyi, for me it is channel 898.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conversr* /forum/post/18765974
> 
> 
> Well, nothing is showing up, either on the guide or by direct tuning to channels in the 800's and 900's. Since I'm using a Tivo HD with cable card on Comcast Montgomery County, it looks like I may have a problem getting 3D. I'll keep researching the issue.


----------



## bdraw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redsoxfan_1* /forum/post/18766052
> 
> 
> I am watching the broadcast now and I used the settings posted recently. IMO it is just OK. The full field wide angle shots are the least impressive. Some of the other angles (behind the goal) are pretty cool, but overall there is a lot of noise in the picture. I can't watch it for more than 15 minutes or so. That being said, I don't think the regular HD ESPN broadcast is very good so since the 3D is building on that, I guess I can't expect that great of a PQ.



Yes, representatives from ESPN pointed out that they would've chosen different camera placement if they were producing the event in 3D. The full filed wide angle shots make it impossible to get an impression of depth. Which is to be expected since we can't perceive much depth at great distances.


----------



## fung2491

So i get a side by side view of the game but i don't know how to get this into a 3d mode...anyone can help?


----------



## JCL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Offline* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thought I would add a quick screenshot of one of the matches being shown in 3D on SBS in Australia. Props to them for getting all games live and most in HD as well as 15 of them in 3D. I don't have a 3DTV so cannot comment on how it looks but it is interesting to show.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I don't have a 3D set yet. The Canadian carriers and the CBC are not providing 3D for stage 1 of the contest (only the final 2 games I think). But,.... how does this work. When this comes up, can we use the same glasses we get from the local cinemas showing 3D movies? Vertically we get 1080 pixels, but horizontally we get 960 - so how do we expand the horizontal pixels? Sorry for being a 3D newbie.


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conversr* /forum/post/18765974
> 
> 
> Well, nothing is showing up, either on the guide or by direct tuning to channels in the 800's and 900's. Since I'm using a Tivo HD with cable card on Comcast Montgomery County, it looks like I may have a problem getting 3D. I'll keep researching the issue.



What happens if you go to 980? It doesn't say 3D on the guide, just ESPN 3. I passed it couple of times also but it is in side-by-side 3D.


----------



## redsoxfan_1

You need to turn on 3d mode from the picture menu on the TV



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fung2491* /forum/post/18766255
> 
> 
> So i get a side by side view of the game but i don't know how to get this into a 3d mode...anyone can help?


----------



## Ken H

Regarding Comcast, I'm being told the ESPN 3D feed was made available to their service areas in both MPEG2 & MPEG4. That would explain how a DCH unit could receive the channel, at least in some areas.


----------



## conversr

Well, ESPN3D is evidently being transmitted on Comcast Montgomery County channel 980. When I direct-tune to the channel, the ESPN3D logo flashes briefly on the channel identifier logo, but then I get nothing but a gray screen. Nothing is listed in the channel guide for 980.


Apparently, ESPN3D (unlike the Masters broadcast earlier this year) is being transmitted in MPEG-4, which my Tivo HD DVR with cable card will not support. It's weird, since the Tivo WILL evidently handle MPEG-4 for video-on-demand, but not for normal cable channels. Maybe Tivo will issue a firmware update. Until then, I may try renting the cheapest Comcast box that supports MPEG-4, and feed it through a splitter and a second HDMI input to view ESPN3D and any other MPEG-4 3D channels which may appear.


EDIT: Just saw Ken H's post immediately above. I wonder how I can determine if my local Comcast is transmitting EPSN 3D in MPEG-2 an well as MPEG-4


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conversr* /forum/post/18765974
> 
> 
> Well, nothing is showing up, either on the guide or by direct tuning to channels in the 800's and 900's. Since I'm using a Tivo HD with cable card on Comcast Montgomery County, it looks like I may have a problem getting 3D. I'll keep researching the issue.



In the Detroit area, the channel is only exists when there is programming on, and will not be seen in the guide unless programming is on.


Remember that not all Comcast areas will have the channel.


If you have a TiVo HD, either you'll get the channel if you're in an area that is using MPEG2, or you won't get it if you're in an area using MPEG4.


Finally, I have no info why both MPEG2 & MPEG4 are being used in different areas, except to guess it could be a system bandwidth issue.


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN

I went with C7000 Samsung TV for 3D viewing. I like the 3D channel so far. However the ghosting are quite noticeable, now my question is the ghosting are coming from source itself or is it really coming my C7000 set? And if that is the case. Would plasma 3D provide less or 0 Ghosting? I am trying to figure out if it is coming from source itself therefore there is no need to exchange my set for plasma 3D after all if it is coming from the source. (3D i am watching from Comcast of course)


----------



## almostinsane

What firmware version does you set have? Try updating it.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WorldCup2010ESPN* /forum/post/18766515
> 
> 
> Would plasma 3D provide less or 0 Ghosting?



From all reports and in theory, yes, a plasma would have less issues with ghosting than an LCD.



> Quote:
> I am trying to figure out if it is coming from source itself therefore there is no need to exchange my set for plasma 3D after all if it is coming from the source. (3D i am watching from Comcast of course)



Based on what's been posted in this topic since yesterday, there are no other comments about ghosting.


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WorldCup2010ESPN* /forum/post/18766515
> 
> 
> I went with C7000 Samsung TV for 3D viewing. I like the 3D channel so far. However the ghosting are quite noticeable, now my question is the ghosting are coming from source itself or is it really coming my C7000 set? And if that is the case. Would plasma 3D provide less or 0 Ghosting? I am trying to figure out if it is coming from source itself therefore there is no need to exchange my set for plasma 3D after all if it is coming from the source. (3D i am watching from Comcast of course)



I'm getting no ghosting/crosstalk on my un40c7000. Returned a un46c8000 with it bad. I wonder why?


----------



## walford

Bill, Had you updated to the 1019 firmware before you returned your C8000?


----------



## idamon

I have a c9. My Directv HR22 is telling me that I cannot record the ESPN 3d until my tv accepts the 3d signal. Do you other checkerboard owners believe this to be true. Can you see the 3d signal on your checkerboard tv but in like side by side or something... and you need the adapter to decode it... or does your channel 106 say hardware not found and you get an error trying to record the channel?


----------



## walford

Your HR 22 does not provide checkerboard 3D content. You have to get the Mits adaptor to convert the format from ESPN-3D's output format to checkerboard for your C9 DLP TV.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18768100
> 
> 
> Your HR 22 does not provide checkerboard 3D content. You have to get the Mits adaptor to convert the format from ESPN-3D's output format to checkerboard for your C9 DLP TV.



I know. But I should be able to record it and watch it through the adapter later... but you cannot with directv hddvr.


----------



## MrSmartyAss

I initially had the same problem, not being able to record Ch. 106 because I am still waiting for the 3DA-1 adapter to be released from Mitsubishi.


But I might have some GREAT NEWS for all people with HR21/22/23/24 DVR's that don't have a 3D Set hooked up yet!


I just MANUALLY recorded both 3D broadcasts so far and each shows up in my playlist.


Since I can't watch the content yet I don't know if it correctly recorded it and not some type of DirecTV error message screen.


----------



## Faceless Rebel

Where I am, I have ESPN 3D on Comcast 898 but it gives me a black NOT AUTHORIZED screen and says I need to subscribe to something else to get it? I already have Digital Preferred, what else do I need?


edit: Okay, nevermind. I just had to call Comcast to activate ESPN 3D. Now I too can enjoy 2 side-by-side narrow images on my non-3D TV! Actually, I want to record the matches on my DVR for future use in case I get a 3DTV down the road.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrSmartyAss* /forum/post/18768159
> 
> 
> I initially had the same problem, not being able to record Ch. 106 because I am still waiting for the 3DA-1 adapter to be released from Mitsubishi.
> 
> 
> But I might have some GREAT NEWS for all people with HR21/22/23/24 DVR's that don't have a 3D Set hooked up yet!
> 
> 
> I just MANUALLY recorded both 3D broadcasts so far and each shows up in my playlist.
> 
> 
> Since I can't watch the content yet I don't know if it correctly recorded it and not some type of DirecTV error message screen.



I do not understand why we cannot see the side by side broadcast on our mitsubishi's, live or recorded, if we indeed have access to the feed.


----------



## bchildress

I signed up for the Uverse 3D and it worked pretty well but when the big graphics come in at the closer surface to you it's very jarring. Don't know if that will change. Any Uverse users need to know that you need the HDMI cable hooked up to allow your TV to select the side by side frame delivery. Almost all Uverse HDTV's are setup with component cables as there is an intermittent issue with some TV's using Uverse where the picture doesn't display. Tech's are told to use component to avoid service calls but you can't get it to go side by side with component cables so it's messy for Uverse at this point. They pretty much didn't give anyone HDMI cables for the install because of issue. Service is $10 a month for the 3D Technology package. They had no idea what I was talking about till they dug around. It seemed to help them to know it was on channel 1610 as they could look that up I believe. Next broadcast 1 pm Central time Sunday.


----------



## bchildress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bchildress* /forum/post/18768484
> 
> 
> I signed up for the Uverse 3D and it worked pretty well but when the big graphics come in at the closer surface to you it's very jarring. Don't know if that will change. Any Uverse users need to know that you need the HDMI cable hooked up to allow your TV to select the side by side frame delivery. Almost all Uverse HDTV's are setup with component cables as there is an intermittent issue with some TV's using Uverse where the picture doesn't display. Tech's are told to use component to avoid service calls but you can't get it to go side by side with component cables so it's messy for Uverse at this point. They pretty much didn't give anyone HDMI cables for the install because of issue. Service is $10 a month for the 3D Technology package. They had no idea what I was talking about till they dug around. It seemed to help them to know it was on channel 1610 as they could look that up I believe. Next broadcast 1 pm Central time Sunday.



I have Samsung LN46C750 a 2010 model


----------



## wes0s7ven

Can someone clear up something for me? Are you able to record the games on the Direct TV dvr, or is it just not possible? I have the whole thing scheduled for installation on Tuesday, but since I work I won't be able to watch the matches live except on the weekends. If I can't record the games, I don't see much sense in getting Direct TV...


Do they at least re-broadcast the games at a delayed time?


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wes0s7ven* /forum/post/18768762
> 
> 
> Can someone clear up something for me? Are you able to record the games on the Direct TV dvr, or is it just not possible? I have the whole thing scheduled for installation on Tuesday, but since I work I won't be able to watch the matches live except on the weekends. If I can't record the games, I don't see much sense in getting Direct TV...
> 
> 
> Do they at least re-broadcast the games at a delayed time?



Depends on what tv you have. ha doesn't that suck. You should be able to record the games if you can see the game on your tv. That is the simplest way to put it.


----------



## Anthony1

I'm hoping to pick up a brand new VT20 plasma from Best Buy tomorrow. The thing that really sucks about it all, is that I'm likely to miss the Germany vs. Australia game, which is one game that I would actually be able to check out, because it's televised at 11:30 am Pacific Time. On Monday, the Netherlands vs. Denmark game is on at 4:30 am in the MORNING! (Pacific Time of course). So, obviously, I'm going to miss that one, considering I work on Monday, and need the sleep. On Tuesday, the Brazil vs. North Korea game is on at 11:30 am, so I might actually be able to check out that game, if I call in sick from work,







.



Basically, the bottom line is that alot of these 3D games start at 4:30 am and 7:00 am, making them basically impossible to see for alot of people on the West Coast that have jobs. I don't have any way of recording this stuff, as my receiver isn't a DVR unit, and I'm not sure if it would record the HD channel properly, even if I did have a DVR.


Why doesn't Direct TV and ESPN just keep playing the previous game on a loop until the next new game is ready to show? At least the way I understand it, is that the channel goes dead, with just a static screen between the live broadcasts. Seems like a waste for showing off the 3D.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wes0s7ven* /forum/post/18768762
> 
> 
> Can someone clear up something for me? Are you able to record the games on the Direct TV dvr, or is it just not possible? I have the whole thing scheduled for installation on Tuesday, but since I work I won't be able to watch the matches live except on the weekends. If I can't record the games, I don't see much sense in getting Direct TV...
> 
> 
> Do they at least re-broadcast the games at a delayed time?



Yes, as long as the tv is directly connected to your DVR and its on the list D put out you can record. Ive recorded both games so far.


----------



## Casey_Bryson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18768967
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to pick up a brand new VT20 plasma from Best Buy tomorrow. The thing that really sucks about it all, is that I'm likely to miss the Germany vs. Australia game, which is one game that I would actually be able to check out, because it's televised at 11:30 am Pacific Time. On Monday, the Netherlands vs. Denmark game is on at 4:30 am in the MORNING! (Pacific Time of course). So, obviously, I'm going to miss that one, considering I work on Monday, and need the sleep. On Tuesday, the Brazil vs. North Korea game is on at 11:30 am, so I might actually be able to check out that game, if I call in sick from work,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, the bottom line is that alot of these 3D games start at 4:30 am and 7:00 am, making them basically impossible to see for alot of people on the West Coast that have jobs. I don't have any way of recording this stuff, as my receiver isn't a DVR unit, and I'm not sure if it would record the HD channel properly, even if I did have a DVR.
> 
> 
> Why doesn't Direct TV and ESPN just keep playing the previous game on a loop until the next new game is ready to show? At least the way I understand it, is that the channel goes dead, with just a static screen between the live broadcasts. Seems like a waste for showing off the 3D.



Loop would make more sense, but how else you gonna watch all 63 games? Get a DVR


----------



## Offline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *volcanopele* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> from the screen shot you posted, you can get a 3D effect using cross-eyed stereo.



I tried that last night.. let's just say it wasn't a good idea. I ended up getting it right and trying to watch a bit of a game. It showed depth but gave me one shocking headache







(that emoticon actually suits this).


The 3D looks fine... this is Australia btw.

 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Casey_Bryson* /forum/post/18769473
> 
> 
> Loop would make more sense, but how else you gonna watch all 63 games? Get a DVR



They only show 25 of the games in 3D. Those from the Soccer City, Ellis Park and Moses Mabhida stadiums.


They could have done a lot of things better:

- Play the prevous games of that day in a loop.

- Don't try to introduce two new technologies at once (3D and MPEG4) and not tell anyone about it beforehand (e.g. TiVo)

- Start the channel a week or so earlier and send some test content (The "billing codes" to activate the channel were not avaialable to a lot of comcast sales reps until midnight 6/11, 6 hours before the first game)

- Communicate the technical requirements clearly and in advance, not just a day before.


----------



## Ken H

Topics merged.


----------



## bdraw

When I was in Bristol I tried to convince ESPN to leave their 3D loop going 24x7 and talked about how much early HD fans appreciated PBS's HD loop. But they said providers wanted to be able to preserve their valuable throughput instead. Makes sense, so the best bet is to record yourself some 3D content on your DVR so you can play it back whenever you want.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18769971
> 
> 
> They only show 25 of the games in 3D. Those from the Soccer City, Ellis Park and Moses Mabhida stadiums.
> 
> 
> They could have done a lot of things better:
> 
> - Play the prevous games of that day in a loop.
> 
> - Don't try to introduce two new technologies at once (3D and MPEG4) and not tell anyone about it beforehand (e.g. TiVo)
> 
> - Start the channel a week or so earlier and send some test content (The "billing codes" to activate the channel were not avaialable to a lot of comcast sales reps until midnight 6/11, 6 hours before the first game)
> 
> - Communicate the technical requirements clearly and in advance, not just a day before.



You have to realize there are only like 10 people with 3d tv's (number 10= me). There is no money in this 3d broadcast. It must be sponsored by 3d tv makers or something because there are no commercials to my knowledge so how is ESPN 3d or directv even making money on this broadcast? I do not think they are, so cut them a break. It is an introduction of a new technology as you said. More loops=more bandwidth=more money. THey probably will reshow the games on there 3d loop channel whenever it is released but who knows.


----------



## bdraw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18770160
> 
> 
> YThere is no money in this 3d broadcast. It must be sponsored by 3d tv makers or something because there are no commercials to my knowledge so how is ESPN 3d or directv even making money on this broadcast?



Actually there are four commercials. Sony, Gillette, Toy Story 3 and This is SportsCenter. But yeah, this isn't about money it is about innovating, so some slack is due.


----------



## walford

I read somewhere that Sasmsung has sold about 270,000 3D TVs and Panasonic has sold 30,000. But how many of them have DirecTV or Comcast HD service and will watch the World Cup probably is much less but I do think it is more then 10.


----------



## bdraw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18770275
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that Sasmsung has sold about 270,000 3D TVs and Panasonic has sold 30,000. But how many of them have DirecTV or Comcast HD service and will watch the World Cup probably is much less but I do think it is more then 10.



More importantly, how many 3D kits has Samsung sold? Remember, unlike Panasonic, Samsung 3DTVs don't come with any glasses.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18770275
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that Sasmsung has sold about 270,000 3D TVs and Panasonic has sold 30,000. But how many of them have DirecTV or Comcast HD service and will watch the World Cup probably is much less but I do think it is more then 10.










I know there are more than 10, just trying to get a point across that there are not very many people calling in and complaining about these technical details with the first real 3d broadcast.


----------



## walford

I know you know better but others reading your post may not have realized that it was not true so my post was meant only for those who might have accepted your post as fact. I was certainly not trying to be as SMxx. I only want to reduce the spread by all on these forums of misinformation.


----------



## Faceless Rebel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18770275
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that Sasmsung has sold about 270,000 3D TVs and Panasonic has sold 30,000. But how many of them have DirecTV or Comcast HD service and will watch the World Cup probably is much less but I do think it is more then 10.



Only 30,000 TVs sold by Panasonic? And the Panasonic plasmas are supposed to provide a superior 3D experience over the LED edge-lit Samsung LCDs, too. Sigh.


----------



## bdraw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Faceless Rebel* /forum/post/18770991
> 
> 
> Only 30,000 TVs sold by Panasonic? And the Panasonic plasmas are supposed to provide a superior 3D experience over the LED edge-lit Samsung LCDs, too. Sigh.



Panasonic didn't make enough to launch when it did months ago. Just about every Best Buy only got one or two to sell and the other retailers didn't start receiving them until the past 2 weeks. And even still it is hard to find them in stock at any retailer you've heard of like Amazon -- there are some via amazon, just not from Amazon.


----------



## Ken H

3D posts from main World Cup topic in HDTV Programming Forum copied and added here.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18771768
> 
> 
> 3D posts from main World Cup topic in HDTV Programming Forum copied and added here.



Where? can you point to it.


----------



## creativityrules




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WorldCup2010ESPN* /forum/post/18766515
> 
> 
> I went with C7000 Samsung TV for 3D viewing. I like the 3D channel so far. However the ghosting are quite noticeable, now my question is the ghosting are coming from source itself or is it really coming my C7000 set? And if that is the case. Would plasma 3D provide less or 0 Ghosting? I am trying to figure out if it is coming from source itself therefore there is no need to exchange my set for plasma 3D after all if it is coming from the source. (3D i am watching from Comcast of course)



I've got a C8000 Plasma and I also experienced some ghosting. I did several observations:

1. Not all things are out of sync. Objects closer to the screen vs objects further away from the screen would vary depending on how I adjust the 3D view parameter (-5 to 5). During the game the best view was -1 or 0 whereas during commercials it would change anywhere between -5 to 5 to eliminate ghosting. It's a bit annoying that this is happening and I'm curious if other folks who have Panasonic sets are experiencing this.

2. I paused a scene where ghosting occurs and it stays like that, so it isn't due to phosphor lag. I'm suspecting that the sync of the glasses to the PDP refresh rate is slightly out of sync. Btw, I'm using the battery powered glasses and I'm wondering if the rechargeable ones causes this problem, too? It's possible that the glasses have some kind of lag even though the sync signals match.


FYI, I watched mine through Directv channel 106.

I want to get to the bottom of this because It's bothering me.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659

I have not seen ghosting from any source yet on my Panny, including all three soccer games.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18771954
> 
> 
> Where? can you point to it.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1255799


----------



## creativityrules




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/18771992
> 
> 
> I have not seen ghosting from any source yet on my Panny, including all three soccer games.



Have you seen the commercials? Esp, the gillette one where the blade spins and pops out of the screen. If you have a DVR try pausing it when it spins and you may see a faint ghosting on the edges if you close one of your eyes.


----------



## wiggo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3D posts from main World Cup topic in HDTV Programming Forum copied and added here.



Now that we're getting content, is it getting to be time for a 3D Content forum? There are multiple threads about Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *creativityrules* /forum/post/18772028
> 
> 
> Have you seen the commercials? Esp, the gillette one where the blade spins and pops out of the screen. If you have a DVR try pausing it when it spins and you may see a faint ghosting on the edges if you close one of your eyes.



Lol, faint if I close one of my eyes? Really?


You know now that I think about it I get real dizzy watching in 3d if I spin in circles 25 times before I sit down and watch....


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/18772906
> 
> 
> Lol, faint if I close one of my eyes? Really?
> 
> 
> You know now that I think about it I get real dizzy watching in 3d if I spin in circles 25 times before I sit down and watch....



Errrrr! I can't make myself dizzy doing the same thing. Is there something wrong with my TV? Should I take it back for a replacement?


----------



## browerjs

After calling up U-Verse to add the 3d package I think they finally got it added to my account (Looked on my sling box and I see the side-by-side image). Now my question is, will I be able to see the 3d effect on the static slide while no games are on-air? I want to make sure everything is connected properly on my VT20 that I picked up yesterday.


----------



## mhdiab

Anyone remember those Olympic Games from NBC broadcasted in HD a day after they were broadcasted in SD...... Like 2 commercials and people were complaining and complaining.


This was when there were probably 100 times more HD viewers than there are 3D viewers today. So I would say be happy you got such a major product available in 3D. Provide feedback but remember you are lucky to get this broadcast in 3D........


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browerjs* /forum/post/18774324
> 
> 
> After calling up U-Verse to add the 3d package I think they finally got it added to my account (Looked on my sling box and I see the side-by-side image). Now my question is, will I be able to see the 3d effect on the static slide while no games are on-air? I want to make sure everything is connected properly on my VT20 that I picked up yesterday.



I'll answer my own question since I got some time to play around this afternoon. Yes the static slide is in 3d







and I got everything setup with my TV/AVR/UVerse STB so I can dvr the game tomorrow... Looking forward to my first 3d viewing.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Just had my ESPN3D activated, do they show anything other than the logo in 3D during the down time between games, commercials, movie trailers... anything?


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## shadowvex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/18776675
> 
> 
> Just had my ESPN3D activated, do they show anything other than the logo in 3D during the down time between games, commercials, movie trailers... anything?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason



Nope, however they will show the few commercials they run before the next game, at half-time and after. They'll also show crowd / stadium shots and all the goals (or other good plays) after the game from different cameras. Its nice at half-time where as the normal ESPN feed goes to the announcers, the 3D feed stays on the environment in the stadium (crowd shots, substitutes warming up, etc..)


----------



## DaGamePimp

Thanks!


Now the channel has a bunch of noise/static in the 'logo' picture that was not there before, is this a known issue?


* Comcast had to reset my box at their end and now ESPN3D channel is back to normal.


Jason


----------



## TheMarco

I have ESPN 3D and I loved it. The broadcast format could be better (picture is a bit fuzzy at times) but overall this is really good first go at it. The picture quality is stellar on my Panasonic VT25. No ghosting, no artifacts, nothing. I absolutely love watching the world cup like this.


One question: I can't seem to DVR any of this to show it to friends at a later time. Is this a known issue? (on Comcast with a Motorola DCX3400 cable box)


----------



## shadowvex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/18776850
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Now the channel has a bunch of noise/static in the 'logo' picture that was not there before, is this a known issue?
> 
> 
> * Comcast had to reset my box at their end and now ESPN3D channel is back to normal.
> 
> 
> Jason



Interesting! I'll keep that in mind if I have similar issues!


----------



## RonF

Does 3D do anything to mitigate the sound of the non stop vuvuzelas? Forget Brandi's baring her sports bra....that sound brings this sport mainstream in US for sure......


----------



## DanielJoy

no ghosting on htpc and dlp. pretty cool- nice view of things to come. i cant wait to watch American football in 3d!! i might actually get cable if i could watch it in 3d (i have not had tv in over ten years!!)


----------



## scarabaeus

Yeah, TiVo support, after all:

http://www.comcast.com/3d/FAQs.html 


> Quote:
> *NOTE:* TiVo Series 3 and Premiere HD/DVRs currently support the HD 3D format that ESPN3D will be broadcast in. For that reason, if you have a TiVo receiver, you will be able to access to ESPN3D. You must contact Comcast to have ESPN3D enabled on your account.



Gotta try that as soon as I get home.


----------



## DaGamePimp

I am getting constant audio clicks about every 5 seconds or so during game footage, when they switch over to the commercials the audio is fine.


Anybody else...?


Jason


----------



## shadowvex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanielJoy* /forum/post/18779630
> 
> 
> no ghosting on htpc and dlp. pretty cool- nice view of things to come. i cant wait to watch American football in 3d!! i might actually get cable if i could watch it in 3d (i have not had tv in over ten years!!)



The World Cup made me do the same thing


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMarco* /forum/post/18777259
> 
> 
> I have ESPN 3D and I loved it. The broadcast format could be better (picture is a bit fuzzy at times) but overall this is really good first go at it. The picture quality is stellar on my Panasonic VT25. No ghosting, no artifacts, nothing. I absolutely love watching the world cup like this.
> 
> 
> One question: I can't seem to DVR any of this to show it to friends at a later time. Is this a known issue? (on Comcast with a Motorola DCX3400 cable box)



I am able to record on my older DCT. However, when I tried it yesterday, the recording started out with no sound. I noticed when the game started, I was watching (or trying to) live and there was no sound either. I turned it off. Came back an hour later and there was sound. The recording is the same way. The Audio came back sometime in the first hour. Must have been a problem on their end.


----------



## Abilor

I am able to DVR with my DirecTV HR23. OH MY GOD. The picture is excellent on my VT20, as you say. This definitely changes sports forever.


I also think ESPN has done a very effective and tasteful job with their formatting (no fuzz so far). Good 3D effects, but no cheese. I loved their commercial with the bat.


"yes."


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Abilor* /forum/post/18784276
> 
> 
> I am able to DVR with my DirecTV HR23. OH MY GOD. The picture is excellent on my VT20, as you say. This definitely changes sports forever.
> 
> 
> I also think ESPN has done a very effective and tasteful job with their formatting (no fuzz so far). Good 3D effects, but no cheese. I loved their commercial with the bat.
> 
> 
> "yes."



I'm excited! Recording ESPN3D right now. My 58VT25 arrrives in a few hours. I'll be ready for USA's Friday game!


----------



## Abilor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/18784445
> 
> 
> I'm excited! Recording ESPN3D right now. My 58VT25 arrrives in a few hours. I'll be ready for USA's Friday game!



You're in for a treat. It's as great as I was hoping. I can't wait to go home for lunch to watch a little bit of the game. Wish I had this week off from work...










Sequential frame-packed content just "works" too. You just switch to the channel, and the 3D automagically starts working. All you do is put on the glasses and hit the on button.


----------



## peter0328

ESPN should stick to 1080i SbS instead of changing to 720p when they have their own content. There wasn't any problem with blur at all when I watched the World Cup at Best Buy and I'd hate to see a drop in resolution to fix a problem that isn't (or is barely) there.


----------



## walford

I think that 720p may be more appropriate for a small court sport such as Hockey or Basketball then 1080i.


----------



## cypherstream

Hey, question on how Comcast is doing the ESPN 3D feed.


So we think they are using MPEG4(full time) OR MPEG2(Switched in only during games). I don't see any way to tell what MPEG format my area is broadcasting in.


I have a Motorola DCX3400 which naturally can receive it regardless of MPEG format. I've checked the diagnostic menus, and I was hoping I'd see something indicating the MPEG mode under AUDIO/VIDEO STATUS, but there's no indication of anything useful there, except for the resolution, which is 1920x1080 i30. I'm not sure if the other set top models have better information. I do know that the diagnostics are much better and detailed on the PACE and CISCO set top boxes.


I have to say that the quality is really sharp. There's likely a chance that ESPN 3D is MPEG4 here because the video quality is so great on a QAM with 11 other programs.


On our system the following QAM is packed with the following:

EIA 105 - 681 MHz

1 enc ESPN PPV1 (SD)

2 enc ESPN PPV2 (SD)

3 enc ESPN PPV3 (SD)

4 enc ESPN PPV4 (SD)

5 enc ESPN PPV5 (SD)

6 enc ESPN PPV6 (SD)

7 enc MLB TV (SD)

8 enc Movieplex (SD)

9 enc Nicktoons (SD)

10 enc MTV Hits (SD)

11 enc ESPN 3D (1080i)

12 enc Employee News Channel (SD)


Now I realize that the 6 ESPN PPV channels on PID's 1 through 6 are labeled "Off-Air", so they may be taking up 0 bandwidth. If ESPN 3D is MPEG2, then this is possible to have one 1080i with 5 480i channels on one 38.8mbps QAM. If however EPSN PPV's do start broadcasting, bandwidth has to give from somewhere. Either ESPN 3D's gotta go to null packets, or it has to be MPEG4. I don't see how you can fit 11 SD channels and 1 HD channel on one QAM using MPEG2. The most you can get away with is 1 HD channel and 7 SD channels.


Another point is that Comcast is stating that specific set top boxes are required for ESPN 3D. This would further indicate that it's using MPEG4, as these are all MPEG4 compatible and stated in the required equipment list:


Motorola DCX 3200, 3400, 3416

Cisco (SA) RNG150, RNG200

Pace RNG110

Samsung RNG150


Now initially, the Tivo S3/HD did not support it. However, they use MPEG4 compatible Broadcom chips, and the Moxi uses the BCM7400, which is also MPEG4 compatible. My thinking is that possibly some kind of header information was needed to be present in the MPEG4 stream in order for the Tivo's to properly route the video through it's MPEG4 processing algorithm.


It's just a theory at this point, but if anyone has any concrete evidence, it would be appreciated to satisfy my curiosity.


I think that going MPEG-4 for 3D broadcast is wise. First, it's about time Cable goes MPEG-4. Sure, it's going to require a lot of box swaps to get MPEG-4 compatible hardware out there... but for 3D content it's wise. People who purchase 3DTV's are the same people who constantly nag for the "latest and greatest set top" from Comcast. I've participated in discussions on various forums where as soon as a new set top is available (myself included), us technological savvy folks go swap out what we have for the latest model. Additionally 3D broadcasts are a niche right now. Better to swap out the set tops on a few rare 3DTV owners then say every person who subscribes to HBO.


I just want to see this MPEG4 equipment see more penetration out there, so that we can one day eventually move to MPEG4 and see better picture quality in these dense QAM's. 38.8mpbs is not a lot when you want to start thinking about 1080p broadcasts either.


This leads me to wonder... Would a media center PC be able to tune an MPEG4 broadcast? I'd recon it can. My PC can play even more advanced x.264. Especially with multi-GHz CPU's found in today's PC's.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cypherstream* /forum/post/18785574
> 
> 
> Hey, question on how Comcast is doing the ESPN 3D feed.
> 
> 
> So we think they are using MPEG4(full time) OR MPEG2(Switched in only during games). I don't see any way to tell what MPEG format my area is broadcasting in.



My sources at Comcast have confirmed Comcast Media Center is sending both MPEG2 & MPEG4 feeds to local areas. How an area decides which one is picked and sent to customer's homes is not known at this time, but some areas are getting MPEG2 and others are getting MPEG4.




> Quote:
> Another point is that Comcast is stating that specific set top boxes are required for ESPN 3D. This would further indicate that it's using MPEG4, as these are all MPEG4 compatible and stated in the required equipment list:
> 
> 
> Motorola DCX 3200, 3400, 3416
> 
> Cisco (SA) RNG150, RNG200
> 
> Pace RNG110
> 
> Samsung RNG150



Those are from the web site, and are all MPEG4 boxes. It's incorrect in that it does not mention the MPEG2 boxes.


In areas that are getting MPEG2 feed, all the MPEG4 boxes will still work, in addition to MPEG2 boxes of the Motorola DCT & DCH series, and most likely the S/A MPEG2 boxes, too.


----------



## scarabaeus

You seem to be on to something.


I tried my TiVo again yesterday, and this morning during the game. It was still black, no decoding of the channel. Then I contacted the Comcast 3D hotline. They made sure I had the right channel activated, and then told me to contact TiVo support.


TiVo, in return, wanted me to make sure I also have one of the RNG comcast boxes. I'm waiting to hear back from them if any of the list ( http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...-set-top-boxes ) will do, like one of the DCX boxes.


Next, I guess, it's back to comcast sales, swapping my cable box...


----------



## taz291819

I'm not sure what ESPN is feeding, but there are samples on the net of the WC games. I don't know the source, but it's 1080i MPEG2.


EDIT: Must be a EU source, the framerate is 25fps.


----------



## walford

I do not think so since Comcast or ESPN is converting the 1080i/50 2f fps content they are receivng to 1080i/60 30fps for the Norh American market.


----------



## Ken H

Comcast does no format converting; they simply pass what they get from providers. They will do transcoding from MPEG4 to MPEG2 or visa versa.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Comcast information on set-top box requirements, and channel listings:
> 
> *Customers will need a Comcast set top box capable of receiving content in MPEG4 format to enjoy ESPN 3D and additional 3D content offered in the future.* Carrying 3D content in MPEG4 format allows for greater efficiency with our network capacity, and will allow us to add even more 3D content going forward, both for linear channels and OnDemand content.
> 
> 
> What channel will ESPN3D be broadcast on?
> 
> 
> ESPN3D will be broadcast on different channels, depending on where you live. The list below shows which channel ESPN3D will be broadcast on in your area.
> 
> 
> Eastern U.S. (Washington D.C., PA, NJ, VA): Channel 980
> 
> Northern U.S. (MA, ME, IL, MI, CT, NH): Channel 334
> 
> Northern U.S. (Indiana, except Kokomo (334)): Channel 1603
> 
> Southern U.S. (GA, FL, TX, AL): Channel 790
> 
> Western U.S. (CA, WA, OR, CO, NM, AZ): Channel 898


 http://hd.engadget.com/2010/06/11/lo...3d-on-comcast/ 

http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...7-d5f14b49c44a


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18786494
> 
> 
> Customers will need a Comcast set top box capable of receiving content in MPEG4 format to enjoy ESPN 3D and additional 3D content offered in the future.



As already noted, that information is incorrect. ESPN 3D is in MPEG4 in some areas and MPEG2 in others, and as such the older MPEG2 only HD boxes may also work. It just depends on where you are located.


----------



## DaGamePimp

My DCH3200 is working with ESPN3D just fine so obviously an Mpeg4 box is not required.


My box is set for 1080i and my tv states 1080i/60. ESPN3D channel 898.


Portland,OR/Vancouver,WA area and you do have to call in and have the code added to your account (from what I was told).


The sbs method they are using does not auto activate the 3D mode on my tv (Samsung 3D Plasma).


Jason


----------



## bdraw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/18785094
> 
> 
> ESPN should stick to 1080i SbS instead of changing to 720p when they have their own content. There wasn't any problem with blur at all when I watched the World Cup at Best Buy and I'd hate to see a drop in resolution to fix a problem that isn't (or is barely) there.



I felt like the ball got fuzzy when it was kicked in the air. I can see it in the 2D broadcast as well (2D is also captured at 30fps and converted to 60fps before being broadcast).


And just like 720p 2D games, I bet the fact that 720p compresses better and doesn't blur during fast motion still makes it preferable for sports. 2D or 3D.


----------



## cypherstream

Perhaps not all area's have sufficient supply of MPEG 4 set tops, so in those regions they transcode it at MPEG2.


Something as niche as 3D programming that's very part time should be put on SDV anyway. The I-Guide A28 supports SDV, so does SARA.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cypherstream* /forum/post/18787927
> 
> 
> Perhaps not all area's have sufficient supply of MPEG 4 set tops, so in those regions they transcode it at MPEG2.



Distribution of MPEG2 & MPEG4 boxes is not a lot different in any given area.



> Quote:
> Something as niche as 3D programming that's very part time should be put on SDV anyway. The I-Guide A28 supports SDV, so does SARA.



Other than 3 test areas, Comcast does not have SDV deployed at this time. They recently announced 'limited systems will have SDV by the end of the year, with a broader roll out in 2011 & 2012'.


----------



## Abilor

I'm getting this through DirecTV. I suspect it is 1080i, SbS. I am still wowed by the 3d, liking it very much, but there are issues. The ball does blur and fuzz up in the air, which is disappointing. When I put my VT20 into native mode, you can see the SbS formatting. The resulting 3D image appears "overscanned", very interlaces, with a loss of overall fidelity. Still great, but makes me yearn for framepacked 1080i, much less full-bore sequential frame-packed 1080p.


Still, i guess the pipes still need to carry the signals. How many 1080p 2D signals do you really see on Discovery Channel, etc.?


----------



## fire407




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Abilor* /forum/post/18789910
> 
> 
> . The ball does blur and fuzz up in the air, which is disappointing.



I'm sure that's caused by the standards conversion from 50i to 60i. Because these games are in 50Hz countries, the feed is being converted before ESPN sends it to the providers here. Even the best standards converters aren't perfect. I'm looking forward to college football which will be native 60Hz and motion will look better.


----------



## conversr

I'm stll trying to get this straight:


From the Comcast link several posts above,


[[Note: TiVo series 3 and Premiere HD/DVRs currently support the HD 3D format that ESPN3D will be broadcast in. For that reason, if you have a TiVo receiver, you will be able to access to ESPN3D. You must contact Comcast to have ESPN3D enabled on your account. ]]


However from previous Forum posts, it sounds like that Comcast statement is true only for those Comcast systems transmitting ESPN3D in MPEG-2.


With my TivoHD XL (which I understand is considerred a Tivo Series 3), I get only a gray screen on the ESPN3D channel 980 on my system, even after calling Comcast to activate ESPN3D, so my system (Montgomery County, MD) must be transmitting ESPN3D only in MPEG-4. Thus, I will need to get a new box from Comcast.


Do I have it right?


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conversr* /forum/post/18790691
> 
> 
> I'm stll trying to get this straight:
> 
> 
> From the Comcast link several posts above,
> 
> 
> [[Note: TiVo series 3 and Premiere HD/DVRs currently support the HD 3D format that ESPN3D will be broadcast in. For that reason, if you have a TiVo receiver, you will be able to access to ESPN3D. You must contact Comcast to have ESPN3D enabled on your account. ]]
> 
> 
> However from previous Forum posts, it sounds like that Comcast statement is true only for those Comcast systems transmitting ESPN3D in MPEG-2.
> 
> 
> With my TivoHD XL (which I understand is considerred a Tivo Series 3), I get only a gray screen on the ESPN3D channel 980 on my system, even after calling Comcast to activate ESPN3D, so my system (Montgomery County, MD) must be transmitting ESPN3D only in MPEG-4. Thus, I will need to get a new box from Comcast.
> 
> 
> Do I have it right?



Yes.


----------



## Ken H

Here is a 3D support number for Comcast: 877 754 4313. Not sure if it applies to all areas, but for activation you still need to call 800 XFINITY.


----------



## midnightman

Comcast only made ESPN3D available in *some areas* and they didn't bother to inform us that.










(No, I'm not talking about MPEG-4 or MPEG-2. I'm talking about not having ESPN3D at all in some cities, mostly where the channel # would be 790)


----------



## babgvant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/18792543
> 
> 
> Comcast only made ESPN3D available in *some areas* and they didn't bother to inform us that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (No, I'm not talking about MPEG-4 or MPEG-2. I'm talking about not having ESPN3D at all in some cities, mostly where the channel # would be 790)



I have the same problem. Took them a week to let me know - after countless phone calls, a trip to the service center, then spending the morning at home waiting for a tech.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/18792543
> 
> 
> Comcast only made ESPN3D available in *some areas* and they didn't bother to inform us that.



It's been known here since the beginning of the month that not all areas would get ESPN 3D.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *babgvant* /forum/post/18792662
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. Took them a week to let me know - after countless phone calls, a trip to the service center, then spending the morning at home waiting for a tech.



Unfortunately, you're not alone. A number of others have also had similar issues. That's why I posted the 3D Support number. Hopefully it will help.


Part of the problem is the extremely small number of subs that are interested in 3D at this time. Just too few to devote a lot of resources to.


----------



## scarabaeus

Quick update on my ESPN3D/Comcast/MPEG4/TiVo progress. I now got one of the MPEG4 RNG boxes instead of the MPEG2 DCH3200, and I get ESPN3D on that box. Yet, still no signal on the TiVo. TiVo support is helping, but they are still figuring out the details themselfes.


I'll try again tomorrow, when there's some actual content, but it's discouraging that I don't even get the 3D logo they show inbetween games.


----------



## babgvant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18793102
> 
> 
> It's been known here since the beginning of the month that not all areas would get ESPN 3D.



Known by whom? I talked to at least 10 different people at Comcast in the last three weeks, and only found out yesterday after being escalated through three layers of support. According to the person I spoke with in 3D support, they didn't even know until Monday - three days after launch.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18793116
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, you're not alone. A number of others have also had similar issues. That's why I posted the 3D Support number. Hopefully it will help.
> 
> 
> Part of the problem is the extremely small number of subs that are interested in 3D at this time. Just too few to devote a lot of resources to.



While the phased roll-out doesn't make me happy (it happens all the time with HD channels), and I completely understand that it's an incredibly niche demographic right now, Comcast should have been transparent about what the plan was instead of announcing one thing and doing something very different.


It would be most useful if Comcast had included something in the press release or the even now in the FAQ on their website. Either would have saved time and frustration for everyone involved.


----------



## Jimmy

I am watching the 3D WC game right now via Comcast ch 980. On the left side of the screen there is a "beveled glass" look about 1/2 inch wide. It appears to be some kind of noise. It is transparent. Anybody else see this?


----------



## Abilor

I don't experience this with DirecTV HR23 and my VT20.


----------



## cypherstream

Interesting article from cable360.net:
http://www.cable360.net/technology/3...G-4_41841.html 



*3D Motivates Comcast To Think MPEG-4*

_By Linda Hardesty, Cable360.net_


6/17/10


The FIFA World Cup featured on the ESPN 3D channel is the source of all the recent buzz. Carriers of the new 3D sports channel include Comcast, AT&T's U-verse and DirecTV.


Whether a customer's provider is cable, telco or satellite, viewers must own a 3D TV and glasses, but Comcast customers have an additional hurdle to jump: They also must have an MPEG-4 set-top box.


If a customer calls us and says they have a 3D TV and want to watch the World Cup, we'll provide them with an MPEG-4 set-top, said Mark Francisco, a Comcast Fellow, yesterday at a meeting of the Rocky Mountain Chapter of the SCTE in Denver.


Francisco said Comcast has about 10 million MPEG-4 set-tops in the field. "3D is going to be the first MPEG-4 service that Comcast launches," he noted, adding there are some 25 million deployed set-tops capable only of MPEG-2.


According to Francisco, ESPN 3D is now available in MPEG-2 and MPEG-4, but in August, Comcast is planning to "switch the firmware that allows MPEG-4 to work. We can change our broadcast to MPEG-4," adding, "Those (MPEG-4) boxes are always associated with HD households. The vast majority are DVRs."


And the MPEG-4 set-tops are mostly Motorola boxes, he said.


News reports this week say Comcast has chosen U.K.-based Pace for its next major set-top box platform that will incorporate the Intel Media Processor CE 3100 and will be Tru2way-capable. In addition, the Pace boxes will support two HD 1080i video streams in MPEG-4 H.264.


According to Comcast's FAQ page, "Carrying 3D content in MPEG-4 format allows for greater efficiency with our network capacity, and will allow us to add even more 3D content going forward, both for linear channels and OnDemand content."


In addition to MPEG-4 compression, Francisco also mentioned switched digital video (SDV) as a way to more efficiently manage bandwidth resources for more 3D video in the future. Currently, 3D on cable basically is half resolution, and offering full-resolution 3D will require more bandwidth. (For more 3D).


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *babgvant* /forum/post/18793981
> 
> 
> Known by whom?



The first time it was referenced in this topic was on 5/14, when I posted I'd be surprised if it was available on all (or most all) Comcast systems. Over 50%, sure. 90-100%, maybe. We shall see.


Then on 6/1, I posted in this topic I received info from my sources at Comcast that many areas with Project Cavalry (analog reduction) would start seeing the ESPN 3D channel as early as June 1st, even though it wouldn't have programming until June 11th. Meaning if you were in an area that didn't have Project Cavalry, you wouldn't get ESPN 3D.


On 6/9, in the local Detroit area topic, I posted a list of areas in Michigan that would get would not get EPSN 3D.


I probably should have called it out more specifically that not all areas would get ESPN 3D in this topic.


As already noted, yes, Comcast could have, should have, done a better job communicating about this, but again as already noted it just doesn't affect that many of their subscribers.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cypherstream* /forum/post/18794644
> 
> 
> Interesting article from cable360.net:
> http://www.cable360.net/technology/3...G-4_41841.html
> 
> 
> 
> *3D Motivates Comcast To Think MPEG-4*



Should be no surprise to anyone. They've been deploying MPEG4 boxes for years.


----------



## babgvant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18794656
> 
> 
> The first time it was referenced in this topic was on 5/14, when I posted I'd be surprised if it was available on all (or most all) Comcast systems. Over 50%, sure. 90-100%, maybe. We shall see.
> 
> 
> Then on 6/1, I posted in this topic I received info from my sources at Comcast that many areas with Project Cavalry (analog reduction) would start seeing the ESPN 3D channel as early as June 1st, even though it wouldn't have programming until June 11th. Meaning if you were in an area that didn't have Project Cavalry, you wouldn't get ESPN 3D.
> 
> 
> On 6/9, in the local Detroit area topic, I posted a list of areas in Michigan that would get would not get EPSN 3D.
> 
> 
> I probably should have called it out more specifically that not all areas would get ESPN 3D in this topic.



Had I read the posts for those dates I'm not sure I would ever have made the jump from speculation->rumor->fact given the repeated interaction and assurance received from Comcast's CSRs. Also given the amount of conjecture and misinformation on the interwebs; a few posts on AVS from one source doesn't meet the bar to call something "known".



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18794656
> 
> 
> 
> As already noted, yes, Comcast could have, should have, done a better job communicating about this, but again as already noted it just doesn't affect that many of their subscribers.



While true, that doesn't matter to me. To be clear, my issue with the experience isn't so much that I can't get ESPN3D for the WC. The problem is that they claimed one thing, did another, and still haven't fixed it.


That said I'm not going to stop being a customer (mostly because they're the only decent ISP in my area), but I did make the trip from satisfied to unsatisfied customer over the last week.


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18794663
> 
> 
> Should be no surprise to anyone. They've been deploying MPEG4 boxes for years.



They've been being deployed for about 1 year now, actually.


----------



## bdraw

ESPN's MPEG2 HD feeds are about 18Mbps. Has anyone analyzed a ESPN 3D recording to determine the bitrate? I assume it is less since its MPEG4, but I wonder by how much.


----------



## Anthony1

Does anybody know of anywhere where I can download a clip of a World Cup game for use as demo material to show off my 3Dtv? I have Direct TV, but I don't have a DVR. I'm able to watch the 3D broadcasts, but can't record them.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18796035
> 
> 
> Does anybody know of anywhere where I can download a clip of a World Cup game for use as demo material to show off my 3Dtv? I have Direct TV, but I don't have a DVR. I'm able to watch the 3D broadcasts, but can't record them.



Not World Cup but 3D content:

http://today3d.blogspot.com/2010/01/...3d-movies.html


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18796035
> 
> 
> Does anybody know of anywhere where I can download a clip of a World Cup game for use as demo material to show off my 3Dtv? I have Direct TV, but I don't have a DVR. I'm able to watch the 3D broadcasts, but can't record them.


 http://*******.com/fifa-world-cup-20...na-vs-nigeria/


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18796035
> 
> 
> Does anybody know of anywhere where I can download a clip of a World Cup game for use as demo material to show off my 3Dtv? I have Direct TV, but I don't have a DVR. I'm able to watch the 3D broadcasts, but can't record them.



You have a 3DTV but not a DVR?!? Seems a little strange to me







I would think early adopters would have old tech like DVR


----------



## kevinmscs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18796035
> 
> 
> Does anybody know of anywhere where I can download a clip of a World Cup game for use as demo material to show off my 3Dtv? I have Direct TV, but I don't have a DVR. I'm able to watch the 3D broadcasts, but can't record them.



I was able to record several games at first but yesterday i tried and it said not avail for recording.


apparently Directv has changed something that blocks recording of 3D content.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinmscs* /forum/post/18796897
> 
> 
> I was able to record several games at first but yesterday i tried and it said not avail for recording.
> 
> 
> apparently Directv has changed something that blocks recording of 3D content.



MY USA match recorded fine (HR21). You wont be able to record going through your Onkyo according to directv.


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18786079
> 
> 
> I tried my TiVo again yesterday, and this morning during the game. It was still black, no decoding of the channel. Then I contacted the Comcast 3D hotline. They made sure I had the right channel activated, and then told me to contact TiVo support.
> 
> 
> TiVo, in return, wanted me to make sure I also have one of the RNG comcast boxes. I'm waiting to hear back from them if any of the list ( http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...-set-top-boxes ) will do, like one of the DCX boxes.
> 
> 
> Next, I guess, it's back to comcast sales, swapping my cable box...



So, it finally works. A Tech from Comcast came by, and figured out that some SNAFU prevented my Cable Card from authenticating with channel 898. He made a call to some center, gave them my cable card ID and serial number, and the channel was there.


I believe there is no need for an RNG cable box to be paired with the TiVo. The TiVo techs had questioned that as well. The TiVo could have probably worked a week ago...


Even my "TiVo Transfer" works.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *babgvant* /forum/post/18795345
> 
> 
> Had I read the posts for those dates I'm not sure I would ever have made the jump from speculation->rumor->fact given the repeated interaction and assurance received from Comcast's CSRs. Also given the amount of conjecture and misinformation on the interwebs; a few posts on AVS from one source doesn't meet the bar to call something "known".



The information about Comcast wasn't speculation, it came directly from an inside source that has a 100% track record.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/18795906
> 
> 
> They've been being deployed for about 1 year now, actually.



A quick online search shows the RNG200 being available from Comcast in October 2008, so my apology for the inaccurate memory. It seemed longer.


----------



## cypherstream

The Motorola DCX3400 became available last fall in our area. The RNG110 was available earlier in the year. I would still say that the majority of the users have MPEG2 set tops, but I do not know anyone with a 3DTV. But the type of person who would want a 3DTV is also the same type of person who wants the 'newest' set top box (like myself). So I think this is the perfect oppurtunity to go MPEG4.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/18796693
> 
> http://*********.com/fifa-world-cup-...na-vs-nigeria/



That's copyrighted material, and nowhere does it say they have permission to have it on a web site for public use.


----------



## Jimmy

So, I'm thinking about going to Comcast to see if I can switch my DCT out for the newer MPEG4 box, using the ESPN3D WC games as an excuse. Is the DCX3200 or 3400 the one to get? Would I be going from Good to Better?


----------



## MonoPestoso

Hey guys I stopped by Best Buy today and noticed the had a demo of the world cup in 3d.


It is the greatest thing I have ever seen. I hate soccer and I could not stop watching. 3d is the way sports are supposed to be watched. Now I have to get a 3d tv I don't have any other choice.


----------



## cypherstream




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/18799489
> 
> 
> So, I'm thinking about going to Comcast to see if I can switch my DCT out for the newer MPEG4 box, using the ESPN3D WC games as an excuse. Is the DCX3200 or 3400 the one to get? Would I be going from Good to Better?



The DCX3400 is a DVR, so if you want DVR service get that. The DCX3200 is smaller and it's HD only. There's no hard drive in to record, pause or rewind live TV.


----------



## Primetime19

Just an update:


I have a Mits 73738 (native side by side and checkerboard input - checkerboard output) with X102 glasses.


I received a call from a tech at DirecTV who informed me that they did not include the EDIDs for the 738 and 838 series because they didn't have the VSI as well (auto switching to 3D). They said that the adapter is necessary because the VSI will work with all Mitsu DLPs supported by the adapter and the EDID for the adapter was included in D*s 3D firmware upgrade.


I tried to record the channel and although it did record, it recorded the message that the TV was not 3D capable.


I received a Gefen HDMI detective plus on the 12th and went to Best Buy and recorded the EDID from a Samsung True 3D TV that is listed as being supported by D*.


When I plugged D* into the detective and the detective into the TV, I immediately had access to the 3D channel and have been enjoying the games in 3D. The old recording however was the same as before.


If you have an ATI video card, you can get the iZ3D driver and play PC games in 3D as well.


The Onkyo HT-S5300 is a good A/V receiver 7/1 speaker combo as it supports HDMI 1.4 for less than $450. This will allow you to send all of your 3D devices into it and send them all out to the adapter (for pre 2010 or 2010 models without the frame packing firmware upgrade once it is released) or directly to the TV (for upgraded 2010 models).


Anyway, I hope this helps anyone with a 2010 Mitsu DLP.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18801272
> 
> 
> Just an update:
> 
> 
> I have a Mits 73738 (native side by side and checkerboard input - checkerboard output) with X102 glasses.
> 
> 
> I received a call from a tech at DirecTV who informed me that they did not include the EDIDs for the 738 and 838 series because they didn't have the VSI as well (auto switching to 3D). They said that the adapter is necessary because the VSI will work with all Mitsu DLPs supported by the adapter and the EDID for the adapter was included in D*s 3D firmware upgrade.
> 
> 
> I tried to record the channel and although it did record, it recorded the message that the TV was not 3D capable.
> 
> 
> I received a Gefen HDMI detective plus on the 12th and went to Best Buy and recorded the EDID from a Samsung True 3D TV that is listed as being supported by D*.
> 
> 
> When I plugged D* into the detective and the detective into the TV, I immediately had access to the 3D channel and have been enjoying the games in 3D. The old recording however was the same as before.
> 
> 
> If you have an ATI video card, you can get the iZ3D driver and play PC games in 3D as well.
> 
> 
> The Onkyo HT-S5300 is a good A/V receiver 7/1 speaker combo as it supports HDMI 1.4 for less than $450. This will allow you to send all of your 3D devices into it and send them all out to the adapter (for pre 2010 or 2010 models without the frame packing firmware upgrade once it is released) or directly to the TV (for upgraded 2010 models).
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hope this helps anyone with a 2010 Mitsu DLP.



Excellent work, and a tip of the AVS hat for the thorough report.


----------



## HokeySmoke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18799082
> 
> 
> So, it finally works. A Tech from Comcast came by, and figured out that some SNAFU prevented my Cable Card from authenticating with channel 898. He made a call to some center, gave them my cable card ID and serial number, and the channel was there.
> 
> 
> I believe there is no need for an RNG cable box to be paired with the TiVo. The TiVo techs had questioned that as well. The TiVo could have probably worked a week ago...
> 
> 
> Even my "TiVo Transfer" works.



I seem to have the same problem as you. Black screen on my TiVo HD with CableCards. Unfortunately I am getting stonewalled by the Comcast 3D support line because they are unable to issue a trouble ticket for this issue. According to the tech, if that occurs then 3D is not available in my area (Salem OR). This is strange since last month's statement says that ESPN 3D will be available on 898 starting June 11th, and it appears in the TiVo channel guide, and it was automatically added to my lineup by the TiVo on June 11th.


Because the tech cannot issue a trouble ticket, then they cannot schedule a service call. He essentially told me to give up. I know the 3D service is available in Portland (not too far from here) and in the past that meant Salem would get it too.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/18802686
> 
> 
> I seem to have the same problem as you. Black screen on my TiVo HD with CableCards. Unfortunately I am getting stonewalled by the Comcast 3D support line because they are unable to issue a trouble ticket for this issue. According to the tech, if that occurs then 3D is not available in my area (Salem OR). This is strange since last month's statement says that ESPN 3D will be available on 898 starting June 11th, and it appears in the TiVo channel guide, and it was automatically added to my lineup by the TiVo on June 11th.
> 
> 
> Because the tech cannot issue a trouble ticket, then they cannot schedule a service call. He essentially told me to give up. I know the 3D service is available in Portland (not too far from here) and in the past that meant Salem would get it too.



If the 3D support line didn't help, you could try calling back again (CSR Roulette), or call the local business office M-F 9-5, and see if you can get a manager to look into it.


This of course assumes others in your area are getting ESPN 3D with a Comcast supplied box.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/18802686
> 
> 
> I seem to have the same problem as you. Black screen on my TiVo HD with CableCards. Unfortunately I am getting stonewalled by the Comcast 3D support line because they are unable to issue a trouble ticket for this issue. According to the tech, if that occurs then 3D is not available in my area (Salem OR). This is strange since last month's statement says that ESPN 3D will be available on 898 starting June 11th, and it appears in the TiVo channel guide, and it was automatically added to my lineup by the TiVo on June 11th.
> 
> 
> Because the tech cannot issue a trouble ticket, then they cannot schedule a service call. He essentially told me to give up. I know the 3D service is available in Portland (not too far from here) and in the past that meant Salem would get it too.




Call them back and tell them that your cablecard is not working, and you can't get all the channels. Don't be more specific than that. If they probe, get angry and tell them you're looking at a black screen. When they come out, have the tech call in the cablecard ID and serial number, as scarabaeus did.


----------



## conversr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Call them back and tell them that your cablecard is not working, and you can't get all the channels. Don't be more specific than that. If they probe, get angry and tell them you're looking at a black screen. When they come out, have the tech call in the cablecard ID and serial number, as scarabaeus did.



Now this is great news! I'll give it a try.


----------



## rjcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18802723
> 
> 
> If the 3D support line didn't help, you could try calling back again (CSR Roulette), or call the local business office M-F 9-5, and see if you can get a manager to look into it.
> 
> 
> This of course assumes others in your area are getting ESPN 3D with a Comcast supplied box.



also might want to try @comcastcares on twitter, they're usually on the ball.


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/18802686
> 
> 
> I seem to have the same problem as you.



Here are some more details: Start a recording on the ESPN3D channel (still black/no sound), then go into the settings&messages menu, check in the DVR diagnosics menu which tuner the channel is on, then continue to the cabe card menu and there is one screen for the conditional access. In the second paragraph of that tuner, there is an item "Auth". If that says "NS" instead of "S", then you cable card has not been authorized.


They have been telling me several times, even if I specifically asked for the cable card, that the "service code" for ESPN3D is for all devices of the account. I guess that is not true, and the cable card needs a special invitation to join the party.


----------



## HokeySmoke

Scarabaeus, thanks for the info. Currently, under "Auth" it says "Zero Key" but that may be because there is nothing being broadcast right now. I'll check again during the game in the morning and then I will call the local office (which I had good success with when installing a tuning adapter on another TV) to see if they can help.


Edit: At 10:15pm it's changed. Now it says "Auth: NOT_SUBSCRIBED"


By the way, I found a nice guide to all the CableCARD setup screens at http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1660


----------



## moahdib

This is on topic cuz i'm trying to get ESPN3D on my Mitsubishi DLP, can someone post a EDID info for a supported DirecTV 3dtv? I need moninfo txt or bin from one of these tv's :


Panasonic Models:

TC-P50VT25 TC-P58VT25

TC-P54VT25 TC-P65VT25


Samsung Models:

LN46C750R2F PN58C8000YF UN46C8000XF

LN55C750R2F PN63C7000YF UN46C9000ZF

PN50C7000YF PN63C8000YF UN55C7000WF

PN50C8000YF UN40C7000WF UN55C8000XF

PN58C7000YF UN46C7000WF UN55C9000ZF


I'm going to update the EDID of a hdfury2 using powerstrip and see if i can trick the receiver in giving me espn3d. At least for now I should be able to record in HD from Hauppage HD PVR since hdfury2 gives me component output. I have a HTPC with Nvida 3d vision hooked up to my DLP . This will let me use my NVIDIA 3d Vision glasses to finally watch 3d broadcasts!


----------



## HokeySmoke

An update on my situation and for anyone else wanting 3D on an HD TiVo:


I spent 6 hours at various times throughout the day conversing with a number of folks at Comcast. They actually called me this time, as they were dissatisfied with my situation (i.e. "give up"). One of the root problems they discovered was that I was on a plan that could not be upgraded to 3D. This plan was specifically tailored to CableCARD customers and allowed HDTV access without an HDTV decoder box, but it wasn't on the list that could be "upgraded" to 3D. But once I got a local Comcast tech involved (a self-described geek) he was able to transfer me to a different plan at the same cost and enter the 3D upgrade code. But, even after all that the CableCARDs still were reporting "NOT_SUBSCRIBED". Since unpairing and re-pairing the cards is forbidden to the end user, a service tech will come out tomorrow to try that (and maybe even replace the cards although I doubt that will do anything). Despite the lack of resolution so far, everyone has been very nice and they're all taking notes to make sure the next poor customer doesn't have to go through the same thing.


As an ironic side twist they upgraded me to the fastest internet connection for my troubles, and in doing so apparently upgraded the wrong cable modem. This left me disconnected from the internet for a couple hours and needed another call to fix. Oh, the wonders of decentralized one-stop-shop mega-companies.


----------



## aydu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/18807401
> 
> 
> An update on my situation and for anyone else wanting 3D on an HD TiVo:
> 
> 
> I spent 6 hours at various times throughout the day conversing with a number of folks at Comcast. They actually called me this time, as they were dissatisfied with my situation (i.e. "give up"). One of the root problems they discovered was that I was on a plan that could not be upgraded to 3D. This plan was specifically tailored to CableCARD customers and allowed HDTV access without an HDTV decoder box, but it wasn't on the list that could be "upgraded" to 3D. But once I got a local Comcast tech involved (a self-described geek) he was able to transfer me to a different plan at the same cost and enter the 3D upgrade code. But, even after all that the CableCARDs still were reporting "NOT_SUBSCRIBED". Since unpairing and re-pairing the cards is forbidden to the end user, a service tech will come out tomorrow to try that (and maybe even replace the cards although I doubt that will do anything). Despite the lack of resolution so far, everyone has been very nice and they're all taking notes to make sure the next poor customer doesn't have to go through the same thing.
> 
> 
> As an ironic side twist they upgraded me to the fastest internet connection for my troubles, and in doing so apparently upgraded the wrong cable modem. This left me disconnected from the internet for a couple hours and needed another call to fix. Oh, the wonders of decentralized one-stop-shop mega-companies.



Based on my experience with Comcast, a couple of more "improvements" and you should have no service at all!


After dealing with these jokers on my cable service, I now know where the offspring of Larry, Moe and Curly went to work.


Good luck! I hope you're service guy is the one person in the organization that has average or better intelligence. That person doesn't work in my area for sure.


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aydu* /forum/post/18807864
> 
> 
> Based on my experience with Comcast, a couple of more "improvements" and you should have no service at all!
> 
> 
> After dealing with these jokers on my cable service, I now know where the offspring of Larry, Moe and Curly went to work.
> 
> 
> Good luck! I hope you're service guy is the one person in the organization that has average or better intelligence. That person doesn't work in my area for sure.



LOL. While I agree with your humorous criticism to some part, I also have to say that I'm mostly happy with Comcast. Most of their employees do know what they are supposed to know, even though there are the occasional don't know / don't really care guys. You can't expect expert engineering from a field service person, that is above their pay grade. If that's what you are expecting, then be prepared to pay way more for your service.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aydu* /forum/post/18807864
> 
> 
> Based on my experience with Comcast, a couple of more "improvements" and you should have no service at all!
> 
> 
> After dealing with these jokers on my cable service, I now know where the offspring of Larry, Moe and Curly went to work.
> 
> 
> Good luck! I hope you're service guy is the one person in the organization that has average or better intelligence. That person doesn't work in my area for sure.



All TV providers have exactly the same issues when it comes to customer service. It's easy to find just as many bad experiences about DirecTV, Verizon FiOS, Dish Network, AT&T U-verse, TWC, etc......


As noted, if you expect a lot better customer service, also expect to pay more than you are now. A lot more.


----------



## HokeySmoke

Update on my ESPN3D and TiVoHD: still a black screen


According to the service manager I talked to in Portland, the probable reason that my CableCARDs still say "NOT_SUBSCRIBED" is that they know it's a TiVo HD and Comcast is automatically preventing such boxes from receiving MPEG4 broadcasts. Therefore no codes they enter will work. There are currently high level talks between TiVo and Comcast and he is waiting their conclusion and statement. Once a statement is available, they will call me.


Note that this pretty much ties my hands and leaves me with no option other than waiting.


One thing that I have never seen a definitive answer for is whether or not a TiVo HD (or series 3) will record MPEG4 (aka h.264) at 1080i. The Broadcom BCM7401 decoder should have no problem with the stream, but I don't know if the software will work with it.


----------



## aydu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18811523
> 
> 
> All TV providers have exactly the same issues when it comes to customer service. It's easy to find just as many bad experiences about DirecTV, Verizon FiOS, Dish Network, AT&T U-verse, TWC, etc......
> 
> 
> As noted, if you expect a lot better customer service, also expect to pay more than you are now. A lot more.



There is no more expensive TV service than Comcast.


I agree that you can get bad service anywhere. My experience with Comcast has been that you get nothing but bad service from their people.


Fortunately, the service tends to run fine most of the time. I dread the day when I have to pick up the phone to discuss an issue with them. It never turns out well.


----------



## PiratesCove

I saw a FIFA World Cup match on ESPN 3D today via. Directv at Best Buy on a Samsung UN55C7000. The image looked a little blurry in the wide shots, closer shots looked crisper. There was a good sense of depth, space and dimensionality. Colors were bold but the screen was slightly dimmer. I was too distracted by the 3d effect to really follow/process the game. The score board and logos were "floating" futher out from the game. Motion was a little weird (especially the ball), maybe its the LED's refresh rate. I saw Nigeria vs. South Korea.


----------



## conversr

Regarding Comcast, ESPN3D, and Tivo HD, I was finally successful in getting the channel, after 4 calls to Comcast in Montgomery County, MD. My cable card said "AUTH:NS", so from earlier posts i knew that the channel had not been activated, despite the three earlier calls where the CSR said it WAS activated.


The CSR I spoke to this time was not technically savvy, but willing to learn. I explained that a code needed to be entered and transmitted to my cable card to authorize channel 980, the ESPN3D channel on my system.


After a l-o-o-o-ng period of her muttering "yeah, OK, OK, yeah, OK" as she went down an evidently very long list of codes she finally said "did you get it?" Well, wadaya know! There it was: two nice "3D" logos, side-by-side on my screen.


I told her she was terrific and she actually squealed! She asked if I would talk to her boss, which I did, praising the CSR's attitude and "skill." And after entering the menu settings on my Panny 58VT25 yesterday, the World Cup looks GREAT!


So - that's my story. Perserverance was the key in my case - YMMV.


----------



## HokeySmoke

The CSR that I have been emailing was finally able to get channel 898 authorized on my CableCARDs, and what do you know - the image (at least the 3D ESPN logo that runs while no game is on) is perfectly fine. After so long trying, I almost can't believe that it works. FYI the email I used is [email protected] and I used it because I heard that they usually can resolve CableCARD issues. I also think that having the CSRs not put on the spot helps their service. They can go off and research what's really wrong instead of having to impress you instantly.


By the way, the stream (at least the 3D logo as I haven't recorded a game) in Portland/Salem on channel 898 is MPEG2, not MPEG4. That's what MediaInfo says it is based on a TTG transfer to my PC. The transfer was fast so I do not believe it was transcoded.


----------



## pakiomfs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conversr* /forum/post/18821831
> 
> 
> Regarding Comcast, ESPN3D, and Tivo HD, I was finally successful in getting the channel, after 4 calls to Comcast in Montgomery County, MD. My cable card said "AUTH:NS", so from earlier posts i knew that the channel had not been activated, despite the three earlier calls where the CSR said it WAS activated.
> 
> 
> The CSR I spoke to this time was not technically savvy, but willing to learn. I explained that a code needed to be entered and transmitted to my cable card to authorize channel 980, the ESPN3D channel on my system.
> 
> 
> After a l-o-o-o-ng period of her muttering "yeah, OK, OK, yeah, OK" as she went down an evidently very long list of codes she finally said "did you get it?" Well, wadaya know! There it was: two nice "3D" logos, side-by-side on my screen.
> 
> 
> I told her she was terrific and she actually squealed! She asked if I would talk to her boss, which I did, praising the CSR's attitude and "skill." And after entering the menu settings on my Panny 58VT25 yesterday, the World Cup looks GREAT!
> 
> 
> So - that's my story. Perserverance was the key in my case - YMMV.



conversr, i m also in rockville md. not as lucky as u. have tried activating multiple times but no success. can u tell me which comcast box u have or describe it to me. local comcast station has no idea about mpegs.

thx


----------



## gtgray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pakiomfs* /forum/post/18825588
> 
> 
> conversr, i m also in rockville md. not as lucky as u. have tried activating multiple times but no success. can u tell me which comcast box u have or describe it to me. local comcast station has no idea about mpegs.
> 
> thx



Read his message. He is using a Tivo HD, not a Comcast box.


----------



## chuckywang

Just talked to Comcast. ESPN 3D is rolling out market by market, contrary to what they initially said. The market I'm in (Northbrook, IL) will receive it September 23rd, well past the World Cup.


I am quite upset at this.


----------



## babgvant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chuckywang* /forum/post/18826329
> 
> 
> Just talked to Comcast. ESPN 3D is rolling out market by market, contrary to what they initially said. The market I'm in (Northbrook, IL) will receive it September 23rd, well past the World Cup.
> 
> 
> I am quite upset at this.



Agreed, they haven't been transparent about the deployment at all.


----------



## Ken H

Detailed Comcast 3D discussion can take place here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1255915


----------



## scarabaeus

So, after enjoying a few games in 3D, I thought I share some of my opinions.


The 3D production of the games by Sony is really impressive, the 3D effect is well balanced and natural. Sometimes there are slight differences in the white balance or focus between the two views, but the orientation is usually matching the scene. Sometimes they slip in a few seconds from 2D cameras as flat video, for example from the Steadycams on the field.


For some reason, they use a different narrator than the main ESPN broadcast, which is using two commentators. Overall, they make an impressive effort on the production, they have a lot of cameras in each stadium, and even the flying wire camera is 3D in the Moses Madhiba stadium.


The reduced horizontal resolution of the SbS format shows most blatantly in wide shots of the fields, when there are small players with strong color contrasts against the green grass. The 4:2:2 process at half the width means that there are only 270 chroma samples across the screen, leading to some chroma bleeding. I'd be curious how 720p TnB will hold up against that. ESPN said they would switch to 720p SbS after the world cup, but I hope they reconsider to TnB, since 720p SbS is not a mandatory format for HDMI 1.4a.


I watched this on a Samsung 40" LCD, which I took home from work over the weekend. It has considerably more ghosting than the Panasonic plasma, which we also have at work, and the edge-lit LCD is generally inferior in image quality. For example, in dark scenes some lighter areas around the corners are visible, beaming towards the center. And the dynamic backlight modulation is annoying. If the time comes to replace my 42PZ77U at home, it's going to be a Panasonic plasma again.


The TiVo programming guide, for some reason, had today's game USA vs. Ghana for the ESPN 3D channel, so I was a bit disappointed to see only the logo and an annoucement for tomorrow's Argentina vs. Mexico game.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conversr* /forum/post/18821831
> 
> 
> Regarding Comcast, ESPN3D, and Tivo HD, I was finally successful in getting the channel, after 4 calls to Comcast in Montgomery County, MD. My cable card said "AUTH:NS", so from earlier posts i knew that the channel had not been activated, despite the three earlier calls where the CSR said it WAS activated.
> 
> 
> The CSR I spoke to this time was not technically savvy, but willing to learn. I explained that a code needed to be entered and transmitted to my cable card to authorize channel 980, the ESPN3D channel on my system.
> 
> 
> After a l-o-o-o-ng period of her muttering "yeah, OK, OK, yeah, OK" as she went down an evidently very long list of codes she finally said "did you get it?" Well, wadaya know! There it was: two nice "3D" logos, side-by-side on my screen.
> 
> 
> I told her she was terrific and she actually squealed! She asked if I would talk to her boss, which I did, praising the CSR's attitude and "skill." And after entering the menu settings on my Panny 58VT25 yesterday, the World Cup looks GREAT!
> 
> 
> So - that's my story. Perserverance was the key in my case - YMMV.



Congrats!


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HokeySmoke* /forum/post/18825123
> 
> 
> The CSR that I have been emailing was finally able to get channel 898 authorized on my CableCARDs, and what do you know - the image (at least the 3D ESPN logo that runs while no game is on) is perfectly fine. After so long trying, I almost can't believe that it works. FYI the email I used is [email protected] and I used it because I heard that they usually can resolve CableCARD issues. I also think that having the CSRs not put on the spot helps their service. They can go off and research what's really wrong instead of having to impress you instantly.



Congrats!


----------



## NorthTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conversr* /forum/post/18821831
> 
> 
> And after entering the menu settings on my Panny 58VT25 yesterday, the World Cup looks GREAT!
> 
> 
> So - that's my story. Perserverance was the key in my case - YMMV.



Great to hear! Could you elaborate though on what menu setting you had to enter on your Panny 58VT25? Did the picutre come through in viewable 3D before entering the menu settings? Thanks.


----------



## conversr

Setup on the 58VT25 was simple, although not exactly convenient. When the ESPN3D channel (980 on my Comcast system) is tuned in after normal viewing on another channel, you see two almost identical images side-by-side. If there is programming, you get two images of the game. Otherwise, you get two side-by-side images of an ESPN3D logo.


On the remote, press MENU/SETTINGS/3D SETTINGS. In the 3D SETTINGS, make sure 3D EYEWEAR is "ON." Below that, one line down, is 3D INPUT FORMAT. Use the arrows on the wheel of the remote to select "Side-By-Side." (There is a choice labeled "AUTO," but that did not seem to work - only "Side-By-Side.") Below 3D INPUT FORMAT is LEFT/RIGHT SWAP, which I leave at "Normal;" and DIAGONAL LINE FILTER which I leave "off."


Exit the menu, make sure your glasses are turned on, and that's it - 3D!


Unfortunately, to once again view normal 2D TV on another channel, it seems like you have to go back into the menus and reset 3D INPUT FORMAT to "Native." Otherwise, your normal channels will show two stretched images superimposed on top of each other. Maybe someone can explain how to switch between 3D and 2D automatically, but I could not figure out how, using a Tivo HD.


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conversr* /forum/post/18838397
> 
> 
> Setup on the 58VT25 was simple, although not exactly convenient. When the ESPN3D channel (980 on my Comcast system) is tuned in after normal viewing on another channel, you see two almost identical images side-by-side. If there is programming, you get two images of the game. Otherwise, you get two side-by-side images of an ESPN3D logo.
> 
> 
> On the remote, press MENU/SETTINGS/3D SETTINGS. In the 3D SETTINGS, make sure 3D EYEWEAR is "ON." Below that, one line down, is 3D INPUT FORMAT. Use the arrows on the wheel of the remote to select "Side-By-Side." (There is a choice labeled "AUTO," but that did not seem to work - only "Side-By-Side.") Below 3D INPUT FORMAT is LEFT/RIGHT SWAP, which I leave at "Normal;" and DIAGONAL LINE FILTER which I leave "off."
> 
> 
> Exit the menu, make sure your glasses are turned on, and that's it - 3D!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, to once again view normal 2D TV on another channel, it seems like you have to go back into the menus and reset 3D INPUT FORMAT to "Native." Otherwise, your normal channels will show two stretched images superimposed on top of each other. Maybe someone can explain how to switch between 3D and 2D automatically, but I could not figure out how, using a Tivo HD.



It's my understanding for the auto-switching to take place the source needs to send info which tells the TV what kind of 3d it's sending. In my case with UVerse, according to their tier 2 tech support, they do not yet do this so the user must manually switch.


----------



## Jimmy

I just select Viera Tools on the remote, then select 3D. Then select "side-by-side", then push the return button. Walla! 3D! You do have to go back and return to Native to watch 2D. Just go to viera tools again, select native, return, and you're back to THX or what-ever.


----------



## fire407

I guess I'm pretty lucky with DirecTV and the Panasonic 65VT25. I just tuned to channel 106 and the TV automatically switched to 3D. I jump back to another channel, and it's automatically back to normal. No extra button pushing on the TV at all.


----------



## mds54

Does anyone know why ESPN hasn't updated their 3D webpage guide since June?

It ends on July 12th.


----------



## audiopho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18905145
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why ESPN hasn't updated their 3D webpage guide since June?
> 
> It ends on July 12th.



Yes I'd like to know that too.

Just got my starter kit this weekend and looking for 3d sport materials to watch, preferably World Cup rerun.

I'm like right now," it's all dressed up but no where to go."


----------



## eddy_winds

Fans Can Watch 25 Matches in Thrilling 3D with Launch of First 3D TV Channel



Other events to be delivered in 3D include the 2010 State Farm Home Run Derby, X Games 16, Winter X Games 15, college basketball and football games and the 2011 BCS National Championship Game.

-espn-3d-channel-for-2010-


----------



## Cyclone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18905145
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why ESPN hasn't updated their 3D webpage guide since June?
> 
> It ends on July 12th.



It has finally been updated some. They added two X Games broadcasts: Moto X Freestyle & More on the 29th; Rally Car Racing & More on the 31st.


----------



## advocate2

Here is the ESPN link:

http://espn.go.com/3d/schedule.html 


I still don't see a change in the D* onscreen guide.


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18829286
> 
> 
> I'd be curious how 720p TnB will hold up against that. ESPN said they would switch to 720p SbS after the world cup, but I hope they reconsider to TnB, since 720p SbS is not a mandatory format for HDMI 1.4a.



ESPN3D now switched to 720p, and, as expected, it's Top-'n-Bottom, not Side-by-Side.


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18962222
> 
> 
> ESPN3D now switched to 720p, and, as expected, it's Top-'n-Bottom, not Side-by-Side.


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/18963966



Why the frowny face? 720p TnB support is mandatory in HDMI 1.4a 3D TVs, 720p SbS is not. This way ESPN3D is using the format they are supposed to for sports, and you can be sure your 3D TV or converter box supports it.


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18965747
> 
> 
> Why the frowny face? 720p TnB support is mandatory in HDMI 1.4a 3D TVs, 720p SbS is not. This way ESPN3D is using the format they are supposed to for sports, and you can be sure your 3D TV or converter box supports it.



The TnB vs SbS is not the problem for me. It's the 720p vs 1080i. The resolution hit for frame compatible 720p vs 1080i is huge and I much prefer to have the higher resolution in 1080i then slightly less motion blur (which I have never noticed anyway in 2D).


----------



## browerjs

So ESPN3D is showing a bunch of content on the channel instead of just a logo on UVerse. But there is no sound.... Is anyone else seeing this? Do you have sound?


----------



## icerat4

See the other thread on comcast yes your box needs replacement


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/18978648
> 
> 
> See the other thread on comcast yes your box needs replacement



I have UVerse, but sound is back...


----------



## kaoztheory

I still don't have ESPN 3D in Rochester Hills, Michigan...

Sigh..


----------



## veroviper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kaoztheory* /forum/post/19454648
> 
> 
> I still don't have ESPN 3D in Rochester Hills, Michigan...
> 
> Sigh..



I don't think you're missing much atm. I just got a 3D TV and that channel has been the biggest dissapointment to me being a big sports fan. There is really nothing on there. I mean that literally! Always saying Programming TBD or Upcoming:So in so vs. So in so. What, do we get 1 game a week or something and that makes up ESPN's 3D programming?? I thought there would at least be a few other shows/specials etc available.


----------



## buzzard767

 http://espn.go.com/3d/schedule.html


----------



## rjcc

Quote:

Originally Posted by *veroviper* 
I don't think you're missing much atm. I just got a 3D TV and that channel has been the biggest dissapointment to me being a big sports fan. There is really nothing on there. I mean that literally! Always saying Programming TBD or Upcoming:So in so vs. So in so. What, do we get 1 game a week or something and that makes up ESPN's 3D programming?? I thought there would at least be a few other shows/specials etc available.
what? Did you not look at the schedule?



I'm really not sure what you expected.


----------



## veroviper

I expected a little more than that. With the exception of Turkey Day it's one college football game a week. I thought maybe an NFL game or two, maybe a couple pro or college basketball games, hockey. I'm not up in arms or anything over it, just thought there might be a little more sports content by now.


----------



## kblee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veroviper* /forum/post/19492369
> 
> 
> I expected a little more than that. With the exception of Turkey Day it's one college football game a week. I thought maybe an NFL game or two, maybe a couple pro or college basketball games, hockey. I'm not up in arms or anything over it, just thought there might be a little more sports content by now.



Well - they've already announced a bunch of college basketball in late November / early December. They will be doing 14 NBA games. There's the upcoming Globetrotters special. ESPN doesn't broadcast any hockey, so no luck there. And, as for NFL, they only have MNF each week.


New technology is always slow-going in the beginning. But, it's not like it's non-existent.


----------



## Young C

*ESPN Is Killing 3D Broadcasts By the End of the Year*

by Mario Aguilar/ gizmodo.com /6/12/2013


ESPN will kill ESPN 3D by the end of the year. The ill-fated 3D sports channel that started as an experiment in 2010 won't be broadcast in any dimensions soon. This is huge news considering the significant investment that TV manufacturers and broadcasters have put forth in an effort to bolster the struggling tech.


We reached out to ESPN, and the company confirmed rumors about the end of its 3D broadcasts. ESPN citied lackluster adoption of the technology as the main reason. In an email statement, ESPN wasn't willing to rule out 3D, saying the company will be all about it when and if the technology takes off and people actually start watching it. That's a big "when" at this point. Over the last few years, manufacturers have sold loads of 3DTVs. ESPN 3D is the largest and most important source of 3DTV content out there. Without it, the medium might just die.


Sports was the crucial test case. If there was ever a justification for 3D televisions it was watching sports—and if you can't get people excited about 3D action-packed sports, you can forget about getting them excited about 3D anything else.


Everybody involved knew sports were important. Last year, Panasonic footed the bill for the production of a 3D feed of the Olympics, which it provided for free to the United States. It was beautiful! But not even the Olympics could make 3D adoption stick. Apparently, the experience just isn't better enough for people to strap-on specs—even when they've already got 3DTVs.


To paint a rosier picture, ESPN said it is looking to the future of UltraHD. Indeed, broadcasters and manufacturers are currently developing trials for 4K broadcasting, and the word is that the 2014 World Cup will be broadcast in UHD straight from Brazil. Let's hope high-resolution fares better than the third dimension.

http://gizmodo.com/report-espn-is-killing-3d-broadcasts-by-the-end-of-the-512858617


----------



## Ste-lar7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Young C*  /t/1236198/espn-3d-channel/420#post_23419529
> 
> *ESPN Is Killing 3D Broadcasts By the End of the Year*
> 
> by Mario Aguilar/ gizmodo.com /6/12/2013
> 
> 
> ESPN will kill ESPN 3D by the end of the year. The ill-fated 3D sports channel that started as an experiment in 2010 won't be broadcast in any dimensions soon. This is huge news considering the significant investment that TV manufacturers and broadcasters have put forth in an effort to bolster the struggling tech.
> 
> 
> We reached out to ESPN, and the company confirmed rumors about the end of its 3D broadcasts. ESPN citied lackluster adoption of the technology as the main reason. In an email statement, ESPN wasn't willing to rule out 3D, saying the company will be all about it when and if the technology takes off and people actually start watching it. That's a big "when" at this point. Over the last few years, manufacturers have sold loads of 3DTVs. ESPN 3D is the largest and most important source of 3DTV content out there. Without it, the medium might just die.
> 
> 
> Sports was the crucial test case. If there was ever a justification for 3D televisions it was watching sports—and if you can't get people excited about 3D action-packed sports, you can forget about getting them excited about 3D anything else.
> 
> 
> Everybody involved knew sports were important. Last year, Panasonic footed the bill for the production of a 3D feed of the Olympics, which it provided for free to the United States. It was beautiful! But not even the Olympics could make 3D adoption stick. Apparently, the experience just isn't better enough for people to strap-on specs—even when they've already got 3DTVs.
> 
> 
> To paint a rosier picture, ESPN said it is looking to the future of UltraHD. Indeed, broadcasters and manufacturers are currently developing trials for 4K broadcasting, and the word is that the 2014 World Cup will be broadcast in UHD straight from Brazil. Let's hope high-resolution fares better than the third dimension.
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/report-espn-is-killing-3d-broadcasts-by-the-end-of-the-512858617



Based on how little activity this thread has gotten in almost three years, I hear a collective "ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" regarding this news.


----------



## jones07

3D goes down hard again just like the 1950's.


Yep, I'm old enough to have worn those stupid glasses to watch those really really bad 3d horror moves back then.


And my head still hurts.


----------



## JWagstaff

I hope the movie studios follow suit. Haven't watched a 3D movie in 2 years now, I just see the 2D versions.


----------



## Brisal73

First their 3d Channel rarely showed any events in 3D live. The first couple of years you might have had a MLB and NBA game here and there, but now its all repeats and the occasional X Games event. Adoption was low because you gave people no reason to watch.


Now you want to move to 4k? How about you fix the resolution you currently run at first. It looks to be lower or barely at 720p. Anytime I watch the NFL on CBS and the NBA on TNT I realize how much better their broadcasts are to what I am seeing on ESPN or ABC. It's Horrible.


----------



## ncsu1

Figures, the day I finally buy a 3D TV...


----------



## jones07

OT


Saw a 4K demo at best buy last week and I must say it was jaw dropping . But this time I'm waiting for more 4K content before I drop $$$$

On a 4k display. It was years before I

got real use out of my overpriced 38" 300 lbs crt hdtv


----------



## Steve P.

First, 3-D in theaters isn't going anywhere, and blu-ray 3D is growing. Eventually most everyone will have a 3-D capable set, whether or not they ever use the feature. But 3-D TV broadcasting is still a mixed bag. ESPN3D doesn't really need to exist as a dedicated channel anyway. As stated by others, it is almost always reruns of third tier events anyway. With the possible exception of some effective boxing broadcasts, most of the stuff they show is very underwhelming, and sloppily produced. Many of the angles are still covered by flat 2-D cameras, which is distracting, and even the stuff shot with 3-D cameras often was a mess.


An occasional special event can and almost certainly will be shown in 3-D via a temporary channel or PPV method. Frankly, even 3net plays the same things over and over, but their library is slowly but steadily expanding. With the niche market for 3-D TV, we really don't need more than one dedicated channel and PPV first run 3-D movies.


I wouldn't be a chicken little just yet with 3-D TV. The real problem is that the industry and the media had this unrealistic expectation that 3-D TV was going to overtake 2-D .


----------



## Partyslammer

I honestly think 3D home video is going to remain and even shrink to a large degree as only an extremely small niche market for the next 10 years, mostly for movie houses. The sales for 3D Blu-ray titles has been and remains very low and it's getting to the point that more and more current movies that had theatrical releases in 3D aren't getting home video 3D releases. Add to that studios like Disney are completely shooting themselves in the foot with ill-advised marketing strategies like the one being used for "Oz, The Great and Powerful" and broadcast companies like ESPN and HDTV manufacturers realizing that the market just isn't there to justify the expense - imo until hardware, software and delivery makes a huge technical and financial leap, it's a dead end in the home video industry.


----------



## PiratesCove

Too bad...enjoyed the games on ESPN 3D.


----------



## Ste-lar7

I didn't mean to knock 3D in my post above, I really like it and see quite a bit in the theater. However, I don't think sports are the future. I think it is a niche best served by films that have enough planning to take advantage of the 3D effect. All these 2D to 3D converts, I am talking to you too.


----------



## dfergie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larrimore*  /t/1236198/espn-3d-channel/420#post_23421943
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to knock 3D in my post above, I really like it and see quite a bit in the theater. However, I don't think sports are the future. I think it is a niche best served by films that have enough planning to take advantage of the 3D effect. All these 2D to 3D converts, I am talking to you too.


Have you watched 3D sports? Golf & Tennis I will not watch 2D, but when 3D I will, Boxing is pretty cool, too bad HBO or SHO have never broadcast their matches in 3D. Baseball / Softball rock in 3D also(I have a Sony 3D camcorder and have recorded JUCO Softball ...) ESPN never gave their 3D channel the programming it deserved such as trying NFL(College football rocks), NHRA, NASCAR etc ...


----------



## coolhand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Partyslammer*  /t/1236198/espn-3d-channel/420#post_23421314
> 
> 
> I honestly think 3D home video is going to remain and even shrink to a large degree as only an extremely small niche market for the next 10 years, mostly for movie houses. The sales for 3D Blu-ray titles has been and remains very low and it's getting to the point that more and more current movies that had theatrical releases in 3D aren't getting home video 3D releases. Add to that studios like Disney are completely shooting themselves in the foot with ill-advised marketing strategies like the one being used for "Oz, The Great and Powerful" and broadcast companies like ESPN and HDTV manufacturers realizing that the market just isn't there to justify the expense - imo until hardware, software and delivery makes a huge technical and financial leap, it's a dead end in the home video industry.



I frankly prefer niche markets to mainstream release. As soon as it becomes profitable to cut corners they are cut.


It wasn't THAT long ago that Blu-ray was in the same boat.


I am also a 2D convert. My home theater is better for 3D than any theater I have been in and I regularly go to one of the few full size IMAX theaters in the midwest.


This thread cracks me up because I was looking into dropping Dish and getting DirecTV solely because of ESPN3D just a few days ago. And I disagree that 3D sports are not the future. There was some market research about 3D NFL games being shown at movie theaters; eventually the NFL priced themselves out of the market but everyone that viewed it was blown away. I don't give 2 ****s about 4k.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Sad day. Even though I rarely watch 3D anymore - - I did enjoy the movies I watched. And I agree that ESPN3D never gave themselves a chance by mostly broadcasting old events. That's like reading yesterday's or last month's newspaper. Not the same thing.


I would have loved to have seen the Superbowl in 3D. Golf is fantastic in 3D (The Masters). I haven't seen hockey in 3D - - and I bet it would add a whole new experience - - especially depth wise to the ice and fast movement.


I look forward to 4K - - but mainly with a projector and probably five years down the road before I can afford it and there is enough content available. I really believe that projectors will benefit the most from 4K content - - especially with a super large screen.


----------



## biliam1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Partyslammer*  /t/1236198/espn-3d-channel/420#post_23421314
> 
> 
> The sales for 3D Blu-ray titles has been and remains very low and it's getting to the point that more and more current movies that had theatrical releases in 3D aren't getting home video 3D releases.


3D for home is just too expensive! $30-40? Really? The days of new releases costing that for a 2D version are long gone. They go for $15-20 now, and not long after could be much less. Very few titles hold their initial price, or close to it.


Also, comparatively, it's only a few dollars upgrade to 3D at the theaters while at home it's upwards of $10-20. That's just nucking futz!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larrimore*  /t/1236198/espn-3d-channel/420#post_23421943
> 
> 
> However, I don't think sports are the future. I think it is a niche best served by films that have enough planning to take advantage of the 3D effect. All these 2D to 3D converts, I am talking to you too.



It could be but It's the glasses. No one wants to watch a sporting event, especially a hyped up one like football where people jump out of their seats and have to worry about glasses falling off or just being uncomfortable and in the way.


Wearing glasses for movies is one thing, but not for sports.


When they come out w/ glasses free 3D, then it may have a shot.


----------



## thatscifiguy

The ridiculous pricing is absolutely keeping 3D at home down. I see the Blu Ray for Hansel and Gretel (a marginal film) on sale all over the place for 13-14 bucks. The cheapest you can get the 3D is 23-24, and that's mostly online. In store at Wal Mart it wasn't even on sale. Even older movies retain huge mark ups. I am seeing Legends of the Guardians (the owls) in $7 bargain bins, but the 3D version remains on the racks at full, hugely marked up, MSRP more than 3 times that.


They could make 3D a huge home success if they released under $30 MSRP, release date sale 20-23, with the 2D blu ray $5 less than that. If people see the 3D premium as being a small step instead of a giant leap a lot more will go for it.


----------



## turls

You guys aren't trying very hard to find deals on 3D BluRay. Its not hard to catch a sale at $15 for a 3D BD. I'm not sure where the proof is that movies being released in the theaters aren't getting a 3D release, I can guarantee that list is very short. Unless someone has a source that proves otherwise and I am just missing things.


I enjoyed ESPN 3D, but I was wondering if the writing was on the wall when they aren't even showing the NBA Finals in 3D (I think the last time was 2011).


----------



## dfergie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turls*  /t/1236198/espn-3d-channel/420#post_23426050
> 
> 
> You guys aren't trying very hard to find deals on 3D BluRay. Its not hard to catch a sale at $15 for a 3D BD. I'm not sure where the proof is that movies being released in the theaters aren't getting a 3D release, I can guarantee that list is very short. Unless someone has a source that proves otherwise and I am just missing things.
> 
> 
> I enjoyed ESPN 3D, but I was wondering if the writing was on the wall when they aren't even showing the NBA Finals in 3D (I think the last time was 2011).


This on prices, we were at CES last year and went by the boxing ring setup, I ended up watching some of the fights at Fry's in their theater and and when I got home... and got to meet Jerry Frachione and saw others from ESPN while there. The one MLB All-star game ESPN3D broadcast was pretty cool also.


----------



## taxman48

just read this article about ESPN dropping the 3D channel because of poor ratings. Interesting figures in the article pertaining to 3D movies: " *the Motion Picture Association said box office revenue for 3-D showings in the U.S. and Canada was flat in 2012 from a year earlier at $1.8 billion. The number of 3-D films released in the period dropped by 20 percent".* Not enough viewers to make it profitable..


----------



## supergrass

Time Warner Cable charged $10 a month for this channel, which made it pretty much useless for anybody. You couldn't gauge the quality without paying and why would you want to pay if you didn't know the quality. Beyond that, the 3D programming was ridiculously limited.

Essentially, ESPN's statement is like opening a grocery story, carrying 10 items, being open two hours a day and saying you had to close because there wasn't enough interest in grocery stores.

That said, I think the bigger market for 3D is movies and I know I wouldn't sit through a three-hour NFL game with 3D glasses on. The point is that ESPN is blaming only the market instead of acknowledging it provided a product with no direction and a horrible game plan.


----------



## EVERRET




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Partyslammer*  /t/1236198/espn-3d-channel/420#post_23421314
> 
> 
> The sales for 3D Blu-ray titles has been and remains very low and it's getting to the point that more and more current movies that had theatrical releases in 3D aren't getting home video 3D releases. .



What 3D theatrical release has not got a home 3D video release lately ?


What I see ....... past 2D movies getting a 3D makeover with both theatrical & home video releases.


Also : sales

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/3d-starts-popping-up-us-380198 
http://www.3dfocus.co.uk/3d-news-2/spend-on-3d-blu-ray-nearly-doubled-in-2012/11518 




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taxman48*  /t/1236198/espn-3d-channel/420#post_23427867
> 
> 
> just read this article about ESPN dropping the 3D channel because of poor ratings. Interesting figures in the article pertaining to 3D movies: " _the Motion Picture Association said box office revenue for 3-D showings in the U.S. and Canada was flat in 2012 from a year earlier at $1.8 billion. The number of 3-D films released in the period dropped by 20 percent"._ Not enough viewers to make it profitable..



Avengers & Titanic 3D came out in April & May of last year ..... so if the revenue is even close to last year at this point, it would be amazing.

If indeed the number of 3D movies dropped by 20% from last year? ..... it would be even more amazing.



The main reasons ESPN 3D has failed is because of.......... no new content , just reruns all day....... low resolution video.......... and $10 dollar surcharge just to get it .


----------



## Steve P.

+1


ESPN3D was way too premature of an idea. They should have just partnered with cable and satellite companies for the occasional special event, and not expected huge audiences for reruns of 2010 Little League Championships, especially when the broadcasts have been half 2-D and low resolution anyway.


As for theatrical 3-D releases not getting 3-D blu-ray releases, that is plain incorrect information. The fact is that 3-D blu-ray releases are increasing.


So what if theatrical releases dropped by 20%? Is that necessarily a bad thing? Do we really need every movie slapped with a conversion? I'd rather they concentrate on properly shooting fewer films in native 3-D, with full depth (no flat looking dialog scenes, LOL) throughout. Now that the projection and distribution is in place on thousands and thoudands of screens worldwide, the genie is out of the bottle. It's a part of the mix, it may ebb and flow, but it isn't going to go dormant. Same with 3-D TV; virtually all new models have the feature, so the content will be there for those who wish the enjoy it.


The biggest thing the industry and the media did wrong was to predict that it would overtake 2-D. That was unrealistic. So what if 3-D sales are lower than 2-D. That doesn't mean it isn't making money. If more people buy vanilla ice cream than strawberry, does that mean strawberry ice cream is doomed?


----------



## turls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EVERRET*  /t/1236198/espn-3d-channel/450#post_23428768
> 
> 
> What 3D theatrical release has not got a home 3D video release lately ?
> 
> 
> What I see ....... past 2D movies getting a 3D makeover with both theatrical & home video releases.



Yeah, I love when stuff like this gets posted. How about Partyslammer just naming *one* example.


----------



## huskerbear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turls*  /t/1236198/espn-3d-channel/420#post_23426050
> 
> 
> You guys aren't trying very hard to find deals on 3D BluRay. Its not hard to catch a sale at $15 for a 3D BD. I'm not sure where the proof is that movies being released in the theaters aren't getting a 3D release, I can guarantee that list is very short. Unless someone has a source that proves otherwise and I am just missing things.
> 
> 
> I enjoyed ESPN 3D, but I was wondering if the writing was on the wall when they aren't even showing the NBA Finals in 3D (I think the last time was 2011).




I agree!


----------



## SFMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EVERRET*  /t/1236198/espn-3d-channel/450#post_23428768
> 
> 
> The main reasons ESPN 3D has failed is because of.......... no new content , just reruns all day....... low resolution video.......... and $10 dollar surcharge just to get it .



And let’s not forget a total lack of marketing. The same can be said for the other 3D channels carried by DirecTV. They have had some great content but it is few and very far between. They are still heavily rotating the shows that were there from day one. After awhile you stop checking out the channel as there is nothing new. And again, there is a real lack of promotion of these stations.


The lack of promotion and programming shown by the "ESPN 3D Channel" which is owned by Disney, is another example of a corporation setting up a project to fail. It's not surprising when it does. I would like to have seen what went on during the ESPN 3D board meetings. How many people were involved in running this operation? One...any?

I bet at the start there was some financial backing by the TV makers that has now run out. So we have corporate mismanagement of 3D TV content and of 3D TV sales promotion by the TV makers, as well as incompetent 3d TV sales promotion at stores (i.e. Best Buy) it all adds up to failure with a lot of blame to spread around.


Also we can not forget the constant barrage of negativity from the always loud 3D haters community. "It's the glasses! It's a gimmick! It makes me sick!" I find it interesting the lack of promotion of new 3D bluray content when it is released. Like "OZ" it's treated almost as an embarrassment rather than a cool feature. And it's overpriced. Just as 3D content has become better and better you see less promotion. We got all the promotion when there was very little in the way of content. When you are set up something up to fail it usually does and it’s never the corporations fault.


----------



## dfergie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SFMike*  /t/1236198/espn-3d-channel/450#post_23437002
> 
> 
> And let’s not forget a total lack of marketing. The same can be said for the other 3D channels carried by DirecTV. They have had some great content but it is few and very far between. They are still heavily rotating the shows that were there from day one. After awhile you stop checking out the channel as there is nothing new. And again, there is a real lack of promotion of these stations.
> 
> 
> The lack of promotion and programming shown by the "ESPN 3D Channel" which is owned by Disney, is another example of a corporation setting up a project to fail. It's not surprising when it does. I would like to have seen what went on during the ESPN 3D board meetings. How many people were involved in running this operation? One...any?
> 
> I bet at the start there was some financial backing by the TV makers that has now run out. So we have corporate mismanagement of 3D TV content and of 3D TV sales promotion by the TV makers, as well as incompetent 3d TV sales promotion at stores (i.e. Best Buy) it all adds up to failure with a lot of blame to spread around.
> 
> 
> Also we can not forget the constant barrage of negativity from the always loud 3D haters community. "It's the glasses! It's a gimmick! It makes me sick!" I find it interesting the lack of promotion of new 3D bluray content when it is released. Like "OZ" it's treated almost as an embarrassment rather than a cool feature. And it's overpriced. Just as 3D content has become better and better you see less promotion. We got all the promotion when there was very little in the way of content. When you are set up something up to fail it usually does and it’s never the corporations fault.


Actually if you check 3net it has a few new shows, usually shown on Sundays and don't forget the 3D ppv channel offered up by DIRECTV...


----------



## SFMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfergie*  /t/1236198/espn-3d-channel/450#post_23437428
> 
> 
> Actually if you check 3net it has a few new shows, usually shown on Sundays and don't forget the 3D ppv channel offered up by DIRECTV...



Right, and there have been some good ones lately. Bullproof was great! But overall the majority of the programing is recycled content. I really hope 3Net sticks around. The PPV channel is nice but tends to be the current bluray release. I've enjoyed a couple of these.


----------



## dfergie

Bullproof and the PBR Finals from a couple years ago rocked for sure...


----------



## turls

Well, my guess is Wimbledon may be one of the very last live events we see on ESPN 3D. They didn't even bother mentioning it in the ESPN 3D Twitter feed. Too bad.


----------



## dfergie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turls*  /t/1236198/espn-3d-channel/450#post_23510782
> 
> 
> Well, my guess is Wimbledon may be one of the very last live events we see on ESPN 3D. They didn't even bother mentioning it in the ESPN 3D Twitter feed. Too bad.


And that's why this channel hasn't taken off, very poor support & programming which is frustrating as it could be much better with some MLB, NHRA, Softball etc shown...


----------



## joed32

I wonder how they thought they could run old sporting events 24/7 and attract a loyal audience. To look for live events you had to go to their website and they were few and far between.


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joed32*  /t/1236198/espn-3d-channel/450#post_23516826
> 
> 
> I wonder how they thought they could run old sporting events 24/7 and attract a loyal audience. To look for live events you had to go to their website and they were few and far between.



Exactly. Yet another example of providing a poor product, with poor promotion, and blaming it on lack of 3D interest.


----------



## andy sullivan

The problem isn't as simple as any specific provider delivering a poor product. The problem is the lack of financial backing to allow providing that quality product. It cost more for 3D cameras and production studios and sets and if you're not willing to spend the $$$ to walk the walk then you will never succeed beyond talking the talk. At first it was a multi fronted venture including Disney, ABC, ESPN, Panasonic, HDNET, Sony and a few other players behind the scenes. They all wanted instant financial gratification without a serious financial support. When one by one they started backing out the programing well went dry and never had a chance to survive. It's a shame they were so short sighted because you have a lot of 3D TV's out there existing on 3D blu-ray movies, and that's just not gonna cut it. 3D will survive but it will not flourish without serious $$$$ backing.


----------



## SFMike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andy sullivan*  /t/1236198/espn-3d-channel/450#post_23517832
> 
> 
> The problem isn't as simple as any specific provider delivering a poor product. The problem is the lack of financial backing to allow providing that quality product. It cost more for 3D cameras and production studios and sets and if you're not willing to spend the $$$ to walk the walk then you will never succeed beyond talking the talk. At first it was a multi fronted venture including Disney, ABC, ESPN, Panasonic, HDNET, Sony and a few other players behind the scenes. They all wanted instant financial gratification without a serious financial support. When one by one they started backing out the programing well went dry and never had a chance to survive. It's a shame they were so short sighted because you have a lot of 3D TV's out there existing on 3D blu-ray movies, and that's just not gonna cut it. 3D will survive but it will not flourish without serious $$$$ backing.



You are right on about everything. Another problem is that the viewer/consumer of 3D entertainment have no voice in the matter. The few of us here at AVS are a raindrop in an ocean of negative comments about 3DTV and movies in the general media. The late Roger Ebert a good example. 3DNet has some great programing but maybe a new show once a week while the rest are repeated programs 24/7. And there is no promotion at all to the general public and they wonder why viewership is low. I suspect Disney, the owner of ESPN, will be pulling out of 3D soon. They had one of the best recent 3D features in "Oz The Great And Powerful" and totally blew off the bluray release of the film. 3D lovers are heading for slim times in content.


----------



## andy sullivan

I find it impossible to believe that anything close to a majority dislike 3D. I've seen posts on these forums from people saying they've never seen 3D but they know they would hate it. I have not personally spoken to one single person that doesn't like 3D once they've seen a quality sample on a good TV. I have had people over to my house every weekend for the past 7 weeks to watch a 3D movie for the first time. That's probably about 22 people. Most over the age of 60. 100% impression rate.


----------



## Jedi2016

And there's always some Negative Nancys that will stand on the rooftops and shout about the death of 3D whenever someone's profits drops by three dollars. As you said, Andy, these are most likely people who have either never seen 3D, or at least have never seen _good_ 3D.. felt they got tricked into seeing _The Last Airbender_ in 3D and have sworn off the feature ever since.


I think what's probably happening is that the general public is starting to be a bit more picky about it, choosing only titles that actually make use of 3D rather than seeing or buying the 3D version for no other reason than it's in 3D. 3D is no longer a sales point in and of itself. It has to be put on something that the audience will say "Man, that looks awesome, I wanna see that one in 3D!!" (for me, the latest example would be _Pacific Rim_).


I don't blame anyone but ESPN for the failure of this channel. I don't have cable in any event, so I could never have watched it, but by all accounts, it was niche sports on a niche channel. They likely intentionally buried it to prevent themselves from being forced by their customers into shooting ALL of their sports titles in 3D, which would be quite expensive to change over to. Had they broadcasted the major sports leagues (NFL, NBA, MLB) in 3D, on their normal channels, the adoption would probably have been a hell of a lot higher.


The technology is _almost_ there. This is going to happen eventually, no matter what.


----------



## alk3997

It's not that most of us dislike 3D. It's just (I'll speak for myself) we're lazy. I don't want to go get the 3D glasses from the shelf unless I'm planning to watch a 3D show. When we show a 3D movie, I go get the glasses for ourselves and our guests, clean them, start the projector 1/2 hour ahead of time (to reduce ghosting), setup the discs, etc. Dial M for Murder in 3D and Hubble 3D were fun as was a lot of other 3D movies we've watched.


When I'm watching TV, to change the channel to 3D would require me to get off my "chair" and go get the glasses and then remember where ESPN 3D was located in DirecTV (around channel 107, if I remember). Lazyness...


Now had there been more major league baseball shown in 3D, that would have made the effort worthwhile. I think, in the end, there was only 1 3D major league game ever shown (Yankees versus Mariners, in Seattle). Maybe even an NFL 3D game would have helped (maybe).


I predict (or fear) the same thing will happen again with UltraHD but at least I won't need to get up to get the glasses this time.


----------



## andy sullivan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alk3997*  /t/1236198/espn-3d-channel/450#post_23520934
> 
> 
> It's not that most of us dislike 3D. It's just (I'll speak for myself) we're lazy. I don't want to go get the 3D glasses from the shelf unless I'm planning to watch a 3D show. When we show a 3D movie, I go get the glasses for ourselves and our guests, clean them, start the projector 1/2 hour ahead of time (to reduce ghosting), setup the discs, etc. Dial M for Murder in 3D and Hubble 3D were fun as was a lot of other 3D movies we've watched.
> 
> 
> When I'm watching TV, to change the channel to 3D would require me to get off my "chair" and go get the glasses and then remember where ESPN 3D was located in DirecTV (around channel 107, if I remember). Lazyness...
> 
> 
> Now had there been more major league baseball shown in 3D, that would have made the effort worthwhile. I think, in the end, there was only 1 3D major league game ever shown (Yankees versus Mariners, in Seattle). Maybe even an NFL 3D game would have helped (maybe).
> 
> 
> I predict (or fear) the same thing will happen again with UltraHD but at least I won't need to get up to get the glasses this time.


It all goes back to a lack of quality content. If there was enough you would just keep your glasses next to your chair. As far as 3D blu-ray movies, when we are going to watch one it's more of an event. Why an event? Because you almost can't rent them, you have to buy the damm things and they are expensive. Blockbuster doesn't carry them and their web site has a few but they don't have a category for them, stupid! You seldom see them advertised on sale. I watch the Friday ad from Fry's Electronics every week and they always have a bunch of blu-ray movies advertised. The last time and only time I've ever seen them advertise 3D blu-ray movies was during their anniversary sale where they also had the Sony 70R550A for one day at $1599. I bought the TV and 5 movies @ $14.99ea, including Avatar, Life of Pi, Prometheus, and Ice Age:Continental Drift.


----------



## Steve P.

Fry's has 3D blu-rays on sale regularly - the Las Vegas ads have them listed frequently.


----------



## andy sullivan

I scan the ad every Friday. No 3D's today.


----------



## Steve P.

Saw a few in store at Fry's today on sale. Dino King was $9,99 LOL


----------



## turls

Lots of ESPN bashing, but I fail to understand why they show the NBA finals one year in 3D, and the next 2 years they don't, when you compare to Wimbledon which they did show in 3D every year lately I think. I understand the Wimbledon cameras may not be theirs, but I think it is either a rights issue, where the sports leagues were charging extra for the rights to broadcast 3D, or else a sponsorship issue, where no one would sponsor it. Could even be something as goofy as the NBA giving them a free pass one year and not the next on the 3D rights.


In any case, I don't blame Disney/ESPN for all of it, until I hear conclusively that rights/sponsorship had nothing to do with it.


----------



## andy sullivan

Plenty more than the NCAA and the NBA at work here. ESPN blamed the viewers siting a lack of subscriber interest as the reason for ESPN 3D shutting down. It's a two way street. No product = no interest. It's not rocket science. The old adage "build it and they will come" is true in this case. Spend the money on cameras. Spend the money on production. Spend the money on advertising. That recipe has always been the way to success when introducing a new product in this country.


----------



## turls

I think you are missing my point. They obviously had the cameras, production dollars, and advertising in 2011 to do the NBA Finals. Is really all that happened in 2012 was that they gave up? About a year before they officially pulled the plug? That's just one specific example, there are many other examples of programming they never offered, even when the channel was new. Because they didn't want to do it or didn't want to spend the money when they had the investment in the equipment, especially off the bat? I doubt that was all of it.


----------



## Rudy1

ESPN 3D will no longer be available effective September 30th, according to my Comcast statement. I thought we at least had until the end of the year before the channel went dark. Guess they couldn't wait to get all that equipment listed on eBay.


----------



## dclark

ESPN 3d sucked! The only thing that sounded remotely interesting was the college national chanpionship earlier this year( which sucked, no fault to espn). It seems like whenever I looked at the program guide, they only had reruns of old crap. A college football or basketball game that happened months in the past. I (and I think most people) don't want to watch sports reruns, we want to see it live.

If they had pro sports (wasn't nfl once promised?) like NFL , NBA or MLB, it would be a great channel.

Lack of programming made it suck.


----------

